#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  De playster totdat ze zelf werd geplayd!!!!

## liiefje

Het kan niet meer,het spijt me dames...

----------


## Yassamina

Hey meid je moet zeker verder gaan,lijkt me een leuk verhaal!
Groetjes

----------


## liiefje

Okee yassamina gaa i kspeciaal voor jou verder!!  :ole:  



veel fans heb ik zeg  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Siham111

Tweede Fan Jallah ga verder meid  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *allOhaatjes mensen ik gaa hier een neiuwe verhaal plaatsen genaamd:
> 
> De Playster totdat ze zelf werd Geplayd !!
> 
> 
> Hoofdpersoon= Wiyan
> Beste vriendin/&nicht= Rayena
> Broer= Salahdine
> ...


'maare meid`, ik moet naar huis man,,,bebaa vermoord me als ik later thuiskom!!'zegt wiyan
'is goed'antwoord rayena 'Jallah zied,we gaan naar huis'
Wiyan en rayena zijn nichten en beste vriendinnen al voor een eeeeuuwigheid.Maar dat komt ervan als hun moeders zussen zijn he  :grote grijns: 
Wiyan en Rayena zijn allebei 16 maar Rayena wordt al over een maand 17.Ze hebben allebei een leeftijd bereikt waar ze elke dag wel een neiuwe vriendje hebben en weer verleifd worden.
en daar moeten ze gebruik van maken vinden ze!!  :stout:  
Ze komen aan thuis.
'Salaam aleikoem e beba,salaam aleikoem e yemmaa'(salaam vader & moeder)
'salaam aliekoem e garie ie gatchie'(salaam oom en tante)
'salaam e yedjie' 'Ewa waar was je?'vraagt vader
'Euhh,,,we komen van school'zegt Rayena
'maar we gaan nu meteen naa boven we komen strax wel weer'zegt Wiyan vlug.
Op de trap naa boven komen ze de de 4 jaar oudere broer van wiyan tegen; Salahdiine

'Ewa waar komen jullie vandaan e zwer.vers?'vraagt ie.
"Van school'zegt Rayena
'Gaat je niets aan'zegt wiyan tegelijkertijd"
'Take it easy, sukkeltjes'zegt salahdine
'waar is Nada?'vraagt Rayena
'Hier ben ik , kom ss effetjes'horen ze vanuit de kamer van Nada..
Nada is de 5 jaar oudere zus van Wiyan, Nada is verloofd en gaat van de zomer trouwen.
Wiyan en Rayena lopen de kamer van Nada binne..
'kom, kom ss kijken 'en ze wijst naar haar beeldscherm van de pc,
'ik heb een stalker!!  :slik!:  zegt ze
'WAT!!'gillen Rayena en Wiyan tegelijkertijd..
Nada laat de foto zien van de jongen. en wiyan barst in lachen uit
wuahahahahahahahahahahah
'Dat meen Je me niet' zegt ze 'hij komt rechtsreeks vanuit rkempoe man..wuahahahahahaha'
'Wiyan je meot neit szomaar mensen beoordelen en uitlachen om hun uiterlijk'zegt Rayenaa..
'wuahahahahahahha sorry hahahahahahahaha'wiyan kan maar neit ophouden..
"bzzzzzzzztt..bzzzzzzzzttt'De telefoon van Nada gaat af..
Nada rent naar haar bed om de telefoon te pakken,,maar wiyan is haar voor en springt op bed en pakt de telefoon..
'halllllllllllllloooooooooooo'zegt ze met een overdreven 'geile'stemmetje'.
jongen: ehm hallo nada??
wiyan: haalllooooooooo lekker sexxie dingetje  :stout: 
jongen: wie ben jij??
wiyan: ik ben het nada en ik heb zin in jou  :stout: 
jongen: ehm nada doe effe normaal  :haha:  
wiyan barst in lachen uit 'hahahahahahahhahaahhahaah'
Nada springt op wiyane en pakt de telefoon af.
'het is voor jou , je loverboy rachid  :stout: 'zegt wiyan..
'hoi lieffie'en Nada loopt de kamer uit....
wiyan en Rayena nemen plaats achetr de pc en checken eerst de msn van wiyan..
Zodra Wiyan online komt beginne gelijk 4 jongens tege haar te praten..
Ze checkt eerst de eerste..
'Ow dat is maar die brahim,ieeeuuww ik heof em neit meer'en ze blokt en verwijdert hem.
Daarna bekijkt ze de tweede :
Dat is Mo,,ewa e zina hoe is et?
"lekker en met jou?"typt wiyan..
Daarna bekijkt ze de derde en 4e de ene is karim en de ander is Jawad..
'Tfoe weer die karim, 'en ze blokt er verwijdert hem..
Daarna begint ze tege Jawad te tiepen..'dat is nog wel een lekker dingetje,die kan ik nog wel gebruiken'zegt ze tegen rayenaa
Jawad: ewa e lekker ding
don't even try to play me: ewa e zine inoe
Jawad: alles goed?
don't even try to play me: Ja lekker en met jou?
Jawad: tuurlijk, maare wanneer zullen we weer wat afspreken ik heb je gemist,man
dont even try to play me: wat d8 je van straks om 7 uur?
Jawad: tuurlijk schatje ik sta klaar om de hoek bij je straat
don't even try to play me:is goed,,dan gaa ik nu dOeg xx
Jawad: beslemaa e schatje
Wiyan sluit et gesprek af en ziet in middels dat mo de hele tijd aan et praten was.. ze kijkt wat hij allemaal getiept heeft
Mo*: ewa ben je der nog?
mo*: ewa e zine inoe ze3ma neit antwoorden
mo*: hallo??
mo* balblablabla
Wiyan klikt op kruisje en meld zich af.
Ze staat op om te douceh en zich klaar te maken
'ik kom szoo kgaa douchen 'zegt ze tege Rayenaa
"is goed,, ik check effe mn msn :knipoog: '
En wiyan loopt weg om zich klaar te maken voor haar 'date'
...........



wie wil dat ik verder gaa meot et maar zeggen.. :grote grijns: 
hier extra lang yasamina  :knipoog: 
ohjaa en sorry van de spel fouten maar ik tiep te snel  :Smilie:

----------


## meryemo

hey

Dit lijkt me een leuk verhaaltje!

Je moet zeker verder gaan.

Groetjes

Meryem

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

heeeeeeeeeeej!! je hebt een nieuwe fan!!
het ziet er een heel tof en leuk verhaaltje uit ,doe gauw verder!!!!! 

 :kusgrijs:  BiG KiSs  :kusgrijs:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'maare meid`, ik moet naar huis man,,,bebaa vermoord me als ik later thuiskom!!'zegt wiyan
> 'is goed'antwoord rayena 'Jallah zied,we gaan naar huis'
> Wiyan en rayena zijn nichten en beste vriendinnen al voor een eeeeuuwigheid.Maar dat komt ervan als hun moeders zussen zijn he 
> Wiyan en Rayena zijn allebei 16 maar Rayena wordt al over een maand 17.Ze hebben allebei een leeftijd bereikt waar ze elke dag wel een neiuwe vriendje hebben en weer verleifd worden.
> en daar moeten ze gebruik van maken vinden ze!!  
> Ze komen aan thuis.
> 'Salaam aleikoem e beba,salaam aleikoem e yemmaa'(salaam vader & moeder)
> 'salaam aliekoem e garie ie gatchie'(salaam oom en tante)
> ...


wiyan neemt een koude douche,zodat ze zich lekker frisser voelt..
'wiyan!!! nu die douche uit!!'het is haar broer salahdiine
'Jaa ,rustig' ze trekt snel haar badjas aan en opent de deur
"wesh wou je daar een eeuwigheid blijven nigh?'
'Jaa,salah Je hoeft neit te douchen je blijft toch stinken'zegt ze pesterig en loopt naar haar kamer.
Ze gaat achter Rayenaa staan en vraagt:'Ewa heb je nog shie mooiboys nigh??  :stout: '
'la wallou, ik heb geen zin in ze en ik meot trouwens zo naar huis ..yemaa word kwaad!!  :tong uitsteken: '
'Okee is goed maar ik wil eerst dat je me helpt, watt moet ik aan!!'
"wuahahahahahah zovan je weet neit wat je aan meot, eh tamzaa je hele kledingskast ligt vol met troep  :tong uitsteken: "
"ewa e sletje  :tong uitsteken: , help me nou'
Rayenaa "duikt"de kast in en gaat op zoek naar leuke kleding stukken..
'hier,'ze pakt een leuke caprispijkerbroek (driekwart) met kleine gespjes aan de pijpen, daarna pakt Rayena nog een witte lleuke bloesje met driekwart mouwen van de Only. en leuke nette witte pumps  :stout: 
en haar witte tasje natuurlijk..
wiyan kijkt uit et raam "noujah et is wel et weer ervoor... :knipoog: " de zomer is aangebroken en de lente is voorbij..!!
Ze kan neit wachten totdat ze naar maghreb gaan ,en haar zus gaat trouwen!!  :hardlach:  
wiyan pakt de fohn en droogt eerst haar haar.stijlen hoeft ze neit want stijl haar heeft ze al.ze wou dat ze net szulke haren heeft als Rayena een grote bos krullen  :Cool:  
Daarna trekt ze haar kleding aan,doet een beetje blush,beetje mascara en wat lipgloss , haar leuke armbanden set, grote oorbellen,trekt haar pumps aan, doet haar mobiel, mp3 (voor et geval ze zich verveelt  :hihi: ) make-up in haar tasje en kijkt Rayena aan
'& hoe zie ik eruit?'
'woow meid,,je ziet er gwn toppie uit!!, maar ik meot nu echt naar huis..ik kom morgen weer saffie, dan gaan we wat leuks, naar beverwijk jurken kopen voor de bruiloft??'
'is goed meid,,dOeg xx'
'doei' En Rayena loopt de trap af naar beneden..
Wiyan kijkt op haar horloge Oeff kwart voor 7,nog een dikke kwartier ze loopt naar beneden en pakt iets fris uit de koelkast.
'ewa mennie tra7ed shem? ( waar gaa jij naar toe?) 'vraagt haar vader
'ehh bebaa ik heb afgesproken met een meisje uit mn klas..we gaan eventjes naar de stad  :grote grijns: '
'ewa saffie e yedjie is goed,maar neit te llaat'
'la e bebaa'wiyan kijkt op haar horloge et is stipt 7 uur..
'saffie ik gaa beslemaa'
'beslema e yedjie(doeg mijn dochter)'
Wiyan loopt de deur uit en ziet de BMw van Jawad al staan..die kan nooit van hem zijn, of hij doet drugshandelen,,want szooiets duurs kan ie zich nooit veroorloven voor een jongen die pas 19 is.
Jawad stapt uit ,geeft haar een kus op de wang en maakt het portier open  :grote grijns: 
'hallo schatje , ik heb je gemist'zegt ie
'hoi e zine inoe,ik jou ook,ewa wat gaan we doen?'
'dat is een verrassing  :stout: '
'ewaa saffie zeg et ss'
'nee ziina je komt er szoo wel achter'
'okee dan'
De rit duurt wel lang een er is een irritante stilte.dan legt Jawad zijn hand op haar knie
Wiyan vind et neit erg,szoiets maakt ze vaak geneog mee..ze is enit voor niets de Playster!!
Eindelijk komen ze aan bij een heel sjieke griekse reastaurant.
Ze stappen samen binnen en nemen een plaatsje achter in een hoekje (privacy  :stout: )
De ober komt eraan lopen : 'goedeavond dame 7 heer,weten jullie al wat jullie willen eten vanavond'
'euh..we zijn heir nog nooit geweest dus wat zou u ons aanraden :$?'antwoord Jawad
'nou'begint de ober ' ik zou de griekse tomatensoep nemen als voorafje,
daarnaa zou ik de groentesalade nemen en dan nog een grote ijsorbet dan zit je precies vol !!  :grote grijns: '
'Dat doen we dan'zegt Jawad
'ewa a zine inoe hoe gaat et verder op school en szoo?'vraagt ie verder
'jah lekker he'
En szoo gaat et gesprek verder,ze hebben lekker gegeten.
Daarnaa vraagt Jawad of ze nog even mee wil om een rondje te rijden.
Ze weet wel wat ie bedoelt hij heeft r zin in (geen sex. Wiyan gaat heel ver maar ze is van plan om maagd te blijven :Smilie: )
Ze stappen weer in de auto en ridjen naar et park. daarnaa parkeert Jawad de auto achter de bosjes en begintWiyan meteen Jawad te kussen en te strelen, ze probeert zn broekknopen open te krijgen en et lukt ook nog..hij trekt wiyans trui uit..en streelt en kust haar borsten hij probeert haar beha bandje achter los te krijgen,maar dat gaat neit szoo gemakkelijk dus doet wiyan et zelf al..
Zo gaan ze verder,Wiyan geneit er volop van ze vind alels best szolang zijn geslachtsdeel maar neit in de buurt van de hare komt.
Daarna kijkt wiyan op haar horloge,'eei schatje ik meot gaan mn vader maakt zich vast zorgen' zegt ze
'nee bijf, blijf ik krijg geen gteneog van je ik wil je!!'
'nee ik meot echt gaan'en wiyan rukt zich los en kleed zich weer snel aan..
Jawad begint zich ook aan te kleden
'kijk toch neit szoo sip we maken et de volgende keer wel af okee? :knipoog: "zegt wiyan
'saffie daar hou ik je schatje  :grote grijns: '(Jawad)"' jalah breng me nu weer naar huis'
'okee is goed'
Wanneer ze om de hoek bij wiyans straat staan stopt Jawad, wiyan wilt uitstappen maar Jawad trekt haar terug en kust haar nog volop de mond..
'doei , ik wacht nog op je, ik hou van je'
'okee ik hou ook van jou e zine'en wiyan stapt uit...
Szoo dat was lekker denkt ze,,,en die gek gelooft ook echt dat ik met hem seriues ben dat i kszoo ver met hem ga..hahahahahah wat een sukkel..et is dat ie alleen erszoo lekker uit ziet anders kon ie oprotte haha 1-0 voor mij denkt ze en ze loopt blij naar huis, et was inmiddels al half twaalf  :slik!: .....



wie wil dat ik verder ga zegt et maar..
(owjhaa sorry voor de spellingsfouten en et vieze gedeelte :knipoog: )

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *wiyan neemt een koude douche,zodat ze zich lekker frisser voelt..
> 'wiyan!!! nu die douche uit!!'het is haar broer salahdiine
> 'Jaa ,rustig' ze trekt snel haar badjas aan en opent de deur
> "wesh wou je daar een eeuwigheid blijven nigh?'
> 'Jaa,salah Je hoeft neit te douchen je blijft toch stinken'zegt ze pesterig en loopt naar haar kamer.
> Ze gaat achter Rayenaa staan en vraagt:'Ewa heb je nog shie mooiboys nigh?? '
> 'la wallou, ik heb geen zin in ze en ik meot trouwens zo naar huis ..yemaa word kwaad!! '
> 'Okee is goed maar ik wil eerst dat je me helpt, watt moet ik aan!!'
> ...


wiyan opent zachtjes de deur want haar ouders slapen al..
wiyan knipt de lamp van de woonkamer aan en schrikt zich rot..er zat iemand op de bank; haar zus  :slik!: 
'ow mijn god, jij bent et ik d8 salah of bebaa!!'
'jek e sletje waar was je  :stout: '
'gaat je neits aan'
'dan zeg ik tege bebaa dat je szoo llaat bent thuisgekomen'
'saffie,saffie ik vertel al ,,ik was met een jongen Jawad uit eten..'
'saffie alleen uit eten?'
'jaa...  :blij:  '
'weet je et ckr?.want i kwil et echt weten als je iets meer hebt gedaan je bent toch neit ontmaagd ofszoo hee!!  :slik!: '
'nee.kutwijf,,en je bent mn moeder niet opflikk.eren.'
en wiyan loopt de trap op naar boven..boven in haar kamer doet ze haar kleding en sieraden uit.en trekt haar piama aan, was haar gezicht en gaat slapen,,en gaat dromen..midden in de nacht schrikt ze wakker!!  :verward:  
Ze droomde over Yassin.hoe kan ze toch aan hem denken??!!
Et zal wel denkt ze en gaat weer verder slapen.
De volgende morgen belt rayena aan Yema maakt open
'Salaam e gatchi menieked wiyan?? (goedemorgen gatchie waar is wiyen?)'
'ehlel e Rayena,haked 3ed tetas adara3 (ze slaapt nog boven)'
'waga saffie ik gaa naar haar toe'
Rayena sluipt naar boven opent stiekem de deur van wiyan en springt op haar bed en gilt"Wakkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeerr worden e slaaaaappkooop"
Wiyan schrikt zich kapot "waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh wat doe je hex!!!""
'opstaan zied we gaan naar beverwijk  :stout:  shie mooie jurken kopen met Nada !!' zegt rayena
'Oww Okee saffie saffie i kstaa al op als jij eerst van me af gaat  :hihi: '
'okee jallah opschieten.!!'
Wiyan rent naar de douceh en neemt een koude douch..daarna komt ze eruit en snuffelt in haar kast "hmmmm wat zal ze aantrekken??"
Ze pakt er een groene legerbroek uit en een strak wit truitje met een donkergroene vestje eroverheen, ze pakt ook nog haar witte nike pet en witte nike sneakers..doet wat mascara en lipgloss op, doet grote ronde zilvere oorbellen in.
'ewa hoe zie ik eruit'vraagt ze aan rayena 
'stoer!!  :Cool: .. en hoe vind je dat ik eruit zie?'vraagt Rayena die zelf dezelfde legebroek aan heeft maar dan in et zwart met een zwarte truitje erop en een beige/bonte bodywarmer erop en zwarte {oasics} eronder..
'stoer'antwoord wiayen en daarna barsten ze in lachen uit..
'ewa wat lachen jullie he'vraagt nada die net de kamer binnekomt..
'wallou we vinden gwn dat we er allebei stoer  :bril:  uitzien'
'ahahaha dat is toch ook en hoe vinden jullie dat ik eruit zie?.zie ik er goed uit voor Rachid (verloofde)  :stout: '
( ze had een spijkerrok aan tot de knieen, daarop een lichtroze omslagbloes en daaronder roze pumps, en een paardenstaart  :stout: )
'Ck'!' antwoorden Wiyan en rayenaa tegelijk
'als hij neit flauvalt heeft ie een steekje los  :hihi: '
'Maare wie gaan er nou allemaal mee?'vraagt wiyan
'nou euuhh..ikke,jij,Rayena,Salah want die moet rijden,Rachid in zijn eigen auto en Salah zei dat ie een vriend mee neemt'zegt nada
'hmm okee, en met wie moeten i ken rayena mee in de auto/'
Nada: 'nou, ik en Rachid gaan alleen in zn auto :stout': en jullie rijden met salah en zijn vriend mee..'
'Ewa e wijven!! jallah opschieten!! et is al half 1 !!'roept salahdiine van onder aan de trap.
'Jaah we komen' ze pakken allemaal hun tasjes en Rayena pakt haar grote zonnebril en zet em op..
'Mienteged?? wrm bril?'vraagt nada
'Zodat ik niet teveel sjans krijg van jongen'antwoord Rayenaa
'hahahaha hoe je mond man e tamza,jallah kom we gaan'
en ze lopen naar beneden.. salah toetert nog een keer ,ze nemen afscheid van hun ouders en sluiten de deur..
Nada loopt rechtstreekt naar de auto van rachid en Rayena en wiyan naar salah.
'eei meiden'begint hij 'dit is mijn vriend Yassin'
Rayena geeft em een hand 'hallo ik ben rayena'zegt ze
Daarna wil wiyan hem een hand geven ,maar blijft geschokt staan !!
'hallo ik ben Yassin, aangenaam dame'antwoord Yassinw mijn god denkt wiyan het is Yassin van de bushalte...
Wat als hij nou de ontmoeting van ons aan salah heeft verteld !! shiitt..!!  :slik!:

----------


## liiefje

nou meiden veel lees plezier!!

----------


## Yassamina

zeker k was er een dagje niet,en k had m net gelezen wallahilla je moet zeker verder gaan go girl!!!Groetjes xxx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door Yassamina_ 
> *zeker k was er een dagje niet,en k had m net gelezen wallahilla je moet zeker verder gaan go girl!!!Groetjes xxx*


thnQ you !! ik heb ten minste een trouwe fan !!  :engel: 
ik zal strax een grote vervolg schrijven  :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *wiyan opent zachtjes de deur want haar ouders slapen al..
> wiyan knipt de lamp van de woonkamer aan en schrikt zich rot..er zat iemand op de bank; haar zus 
> 'ow mijn god, jij bent et ik d8 salah of bebaa!!'
> 'jek e sletje waar was je '
> 'gaat je neits aan'
> 'dan zeg ik tege bebaa dat je szoo llaat bent thuisgekomen'
> 'saffie,saffie ik vertel al ,,ik was met een jongen Jawad uit eten..'
> 'saffie alleen uit eten?'
> ...



Wiyan vermand zich en stapt na Rayena achterin de auto van haar broer.
'wat is er met je?'fluister Rayena
'eei rayena weet je nog een keer toen i kdie nummer ging hosselen van die jjongen bij de bushalte?'
'jaa die lekkerding wat is daarmee?'
'ewa dat is hij!!  :slik!: '
'WAT!! wuahahaha dat meen je mij nie't?'
'jawel dat meen ik wel..szoo erg asl hij nou iets van de ontmoeting heeft verteld aan salah en hij wist neit dat i kzijn zusje ben !! :frons: '
'ewa jah dan heb jij probleem, he'
'effe seriues'
'hahaha nee grapje man, maak je geen zorgen dit kan nog een leuke dag worden  :stout: '
'hou je kop wijf :P'zegt Wiyan.
En dan vertrekken ze op naar beverwijk..
De rit duurde lang en et was heel erg gezellig,ook al hing er een onaangename spanning tussen Yassin en wiyan
Salahdiine merkte et en vroeg: 'hallo jullie twee wat is er aan de hand kennen jullie el kaar al ofszoo?!!'
'Nee!!'zegt wiyan vlug.. voordat Yassin een ander antwoord gaf.
Ondertussen szijn ze aangekomen in Beverwijk.. wiyan en Rayena stappen uit hehe eindelijk hun benen strekken.. wiyan doet haar witte nike pet op en loopt naa de auto van rachid..
'ewa verloofd stelletje..we gaan eens bjoetiefoels jurken uitzoeken  :stout:  en et leukste is dat ik neits hoef te betalen maar salah!! wuahahah' gilt wiyan..
'wat hoor ik daar mn naam??:P' Salah komt aanlopen
'jaah liefe broer'begint wiyan'jij mag lekker de mooie jurken betalen  :stout: '
'ewa jah wat i kallemaal al neit doe voor mijn kleine zusje,ik ben te goed voor deze wereld:P'
'hahahahahah dat denk jij'lacht nada..
'Jallah kom we gaan'
Ze lopen allemaal aan,ze gaan winkel in en winkel uit.
wiyan is helemaal verliefd geworden op een lichtroze jurk met een boothals en touwtjes achter  :love: , Rayena heeft haar oog lateb vallen op een prachtige donkerrode/donkeroranje takshieta laten vallen,,met allerlei borduursels op de mouwen en onderaan de jurk.
Nada zelf koopt een prachtige witte Bruidstakshieta voor op de Henna avond.. een bruidsjurk hoeft ze neit meer te kopen want dat heeft ze al gedaan in Utrecht in de Kanaalstraat die meot ze alelen nog maar op halen voordat ze naar magrheb gaan..
Wiyan en rayena hebben de bruidsjurk nog neit gezien.
Salah en Rachid kopen allebei een nette zwarte pak,Salah voor op de bruiloft van zijn zus en Rachid als trouwpak..
Daarna gaan ze op zoek naar schoenen!!
Wiyan heeft prachtige Roze pumps gevonden met achter een kleine gespje  :love:  en Rayenaa koopt mooie zwarte simpele pumps..
Nada zelf heeft prachtige witte bruidspumps gekocht met een boorduursel van kralen op de achterkant!!
Salah koopt een nette paar zwarte schoenen: de zelfde als Rachid.
'ewa ik ben moe kunnen we neit effe gaan eten?'vraagt rayenaa
'goed idee ik heb ook honger'zegt Yassin
Daarnaa gaan ze met zn alle naar een leuke knusse turkse restaurantje en bestellen van alles en nog wat:d
'eh mensen, ik moet ook nog een pak kopen hee  :knipoog:  mn nciht gaat trouwen naa de vakantie in nederland  :grote grijns: '
'is goed tuurlijk joh we gaan dalijk wel effe mee  :knipoog: 'zegt salah
'maar salah we gaan eerst nog sieraden kijken hwr!!'(wiyan)
'Wat?!! wejoow hoeveel wil je wel neit je hebt me al leeggeplukt!!  :hihi:  '
'ewa saffie leiver broertje koop voor je zusje nog een leuke setje sieraden en natuurlik rayena  :hihi:  'zegt Nada
'Ewa saffie maar dat is wel et laatste wat jullie van mij krijgen hwr!!'
'thnQ yOU!!'roepen wiyan en rayena in koor
evenlater lopen ze allerlei sieraden winkeltjes binnne..
'waaauuww..rayena kom kijken wat vind je ervan??'vraagt Wiyan
'wooooowww echt prachtig!!' Rayena en wiyan blivjen staren naa et sieraden setje  :stout: 
'saffie ik ben eruit 'zegt wiyane 'salah kom ss hier.saffie deze wil ik 'en wiyan wijst naa et sieraden setje
'wat is de prijs?' vraagt Salah
'euhh effe kijken,,,euuh ehm,,300 !!'
'wejoow me taboehaled nigh??(ben je gek ofszoo?) '
'ewa koop vor mij lieve broer,,et is wel echt zilver hwr!!  :wijs:  '
'okee die krijg je dan ,ewa e Rayena ben je er al uit?'
'nog neit echt,maar effe hier nog kijken...Wejoowoww wiyan snel snel kom hir kom hier!!'(rayenaa)
Wiyan komt aanrenne en samen bekijken ze et prachtige zilver/rode sieraden setje dat rayena wil kopen ( et sieradensetje bestaat uit een ketting ,oorbellen, ring en armband)
'Ewa meiden en hoeveel kost dat setje?'vraagt salah
'euh et kost 325..Maar et is wel echt zilver met echte robijnen'zegt rayena er vlug bij  :hihi: 
'saffie jallah ik gaa afrekene :knipoog: ' wen salah loopt weg..
'salah!! mag ik nog een kettinkje erbij..deze vind ik gwn perfect!!'
'ewa saffie wiyan ,waar voor wil je dat nu weer?'
'voor gwn als ik uit gaa of szoo. hij is szoo prachtig(de ketting: et was een zilver kettinkje met een hartje als haner met rode robijne steentjes erop  :love: )'
'hoeveel kost ie dan?'vraagt salah
'eeuuhh,,,125'
'Nee wiyan dat kan ik echt neit meer betalen je hebt me blut gemaaakt  :moe:  '
Jallah kom we gaan ( ondertussen kijkt Yassin nog een goed naar et kettinkje, deze gaa ik kopen denkt ie deze gaa ik kopen voor mn lieffie)

Yassin:
ze is szoo mooi sze is gwn perfect voor mij..ohh wiyan..sinds ze aan elkaar voorgesteld werden,,nee toen ze elkaar ontmoeten wist hij dat zij de ware was!! Ooit wordt ze van mij denkt ie..OOIT......)



szoo hiier nog een vevrolg en nu gaa ik slapen beslemmaa!!

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

hier is een nieuwe fan...  :giechel:  

ewa wollah je kan egt een goede schrijfster worden maar geef nii dat er een spel fouten is ho0r maar jah
ga sneel verder
!!

----------


## ladyke

:regie:  Nieuwe fan meldt zich aaaaaaan!
. . Nieuwe fan meldt zich aaaaaaan!


Fantastisch leuk verhaal. 

Ga snel verder.

Het wordt lekker spannend.

----------


## liiefje

thnQ yOu !! meiden !!

ik zal strax weer meer vervolgjes schrijven!!  :Smilie:  
maar ik gaa nu eerst couscous eten!!  :hihi:

----------


## meryemo

hey

Het wordt heel spanend!!!!
Ik ben benieuwd naar het vervolgje.

Kusjes

Meryem

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Wiyan vermand zich en stapt na Rayena achterin de auto van haar broer.
> 'wat is er met je?'fluister Rayena
> 'eei rayena weet je nog een keer toen i kdie nummer ging hosselen van die jjongen bij de bushalte?'
> 'jaa die lekkerding wat is daarmee?'
> 'ewa dat is hij!! '
> 'WAT!! wuahahaha dat meen je mij nie't?'
> 'jawel dat meen ik wel..szoo erg asl hij nou iets van de ontmoeting heeft verteld aan salah en hij wist neit dat i kzijn zusje ben !!'
> 'ewa jah dan heb jij probleem, he'
> ...


'ewa Yassin.wesh blijf je daar staan wella?? kom we gaan pak voor je kopen  :knipoog: 'zegt Salah
'jaa saffie is goed'
Ze lopen met ze alle aan naa een mode speciaal zaak alleen voor heren..
'wejooww szoo veel..i kweet neit waar ik meot beginne!!'zegt yassin
'bij et begin :P'antwoord Nada 'kom ik zal je helpen..'
Wiyan en rayena gaan verveeld op een stoel zitten want ze zijn doodmoe..van al het lopen!!
Na vele pakken passen,is Yassin er eindelijk uit!!
'saffie ik heb een perfecte!!'roept ie vanuit et kleedhokje
'ewa kom eruit ik wil zien'zeurt nada
'jallah vriend zied laat ons zien'zegt salah
'okee is goed'Yassin komt et kleedhokje uit..
'shitt hee..Rayena check check..wooooww hij ziet er szoo mooi uit in die pak!!'en wiyan tikt Rayenaa aan
'wejoow meid je hebt gelijk,als ik jou was szou ik een gesprek met em beginne :d'
'jaa right ckr met mn broer erbij!! hahaha..maar jaah ik wil em toch gwn gebruiken enszoo je weet!! :knipoog: '
'ja ik snap et,maar wanneer gaa je ophouden met jongens te playen??  :schrik:  '
'ew awanneer ik er geen zin in meer heb hee  :stout: '
'ahahahahaha i ksnap jou ckr'antwoord Rayena
Yassin betaalt zijn pak en ze lopen allemaal weer naa de auto./
op naar huis..
De rit terug naar huis szijn ze allemaal stil, want ze zijn allemaal te moe om te praten.. :hihi: 
Rayenaa gaat mee met Wiyan logeren,want et is morgen immers zondag!!  :ole:  
Als ze thuis aangekoemn zijn lopen Wiyan en rayenaa rechtstreeks naar boven..kleden zich om : wiyan trekt een grijze joggingbroek met een zwarte simpele truitje erop en Rayenaa een zwarte trainingbroek met een groene truitje erop, daarop doet ze een pet.
Wiyan kijkt op de klok'damn heei rayenaa et is al half negen, we moeten nu gaan als we nog een dvd willen huren!!'
'saffie ik kom eraan!'
'Yemmaa wij gaan effe weg we komen szoo'schreeuwt wiyan en ze lsuit de deur achter haar..
Het schemert buiten,de zon gaat onder..
wiyan en rayenaa szijn druk aan het praten over Yassin  :stout:  als Rayenaa merkt dat ze worden gevolgd..
'wiyan'zegt ze 'neit omkijken maar we worden gevolgd door die zwarte golf achter ons..'
'seriues!!  :slik!:  wejoow ben bang!!'
'Jaa seriues en doe neit szoo anders maak je mij ook bang..'
'kom we gaan snel de videotheek binnen'
Ze vluchten snel naar binnen..ze huren meteen twee films :Casanova: en :Le Bandit: en echte meidenfilm en een komedie  :bril: 
Wanneer ze weer naar buiten lopen zien ze dat die glof voor de deru geparkeerd staat..
wiyan en rayenaa lopen snel door..ze rennen al bijna..
maar op het moment dat ze de straat willen oversteken..snijdt de auto hun af..!!
'aaaaaaahhh' gilt wiyan'kijk uit klootzak!!'
De jongen opent szijn raam en pakt Wiyan vast bij haar arm!!
'ewa a zine inoe..waarom ontwijk je mij??!!'
'waaargghh laat me los sukkel!!! wie ben jij !!'
'ewa saffie e zine inoe,ze3ma je kent me niet meer!!'
'ewa rayena help me..!! tfoe blijf van me af jij lelijekrd!!!'
'eeeii blijf eens van haar af!!! loser!!'en rayenaprobeert de hand van die jongen weg te trekken.
De jongen opent szijn protier terwijl hij nog steeds wiyan vasthoudt.!!
'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh'wiyan gilt maar door!!
'hou je kop!!' schreeuwt de jongen!!
'nee neit voordat jij mij loslaat!!'schreeuwt wiyan terug!!
'Maar Nada waaro doe je szoo tege mij!!?'
'huh??!1 nada wat praat jij ??' antwoord wiyan..'ik ben nada neit sukkel en laat mij nu los!!'
'Oww ehm wie ben jij dan??'
'ik ben haar zusje en mijn naam gaat je neits aan  :ego: , ewa laat je mij nog los?!!'
'oww okee sorry..'
'en wie ben jij eigelijk?'vraagt Rayenaa
'ow laat maar je heoft neit te antwoorden..hahahahahah'zegt wiyan'rayena weet je wie dit is?? hahaha'
'nee'antwoord Rayenaa verbaast 'waarom lach je e tamza?'
'dit is die stalker van nada!!'hahahahaah
'wat zeg jij i kstalk niemand'zegt de jongen'maar zeg dan maar meteen tegen nada dt ik heel van haar hou en dat ik op haar zal wachten!!'
"WAT!! dat denk jij.nu gaa jij even goed luisteren: Nada is gelukkig verloofd, en gaat deze zomer trouweN!!! okee dus blijf uit haar buurt!!'
'i kweet dat ze verloofd is maar ik weet dat ze bij mij hoort en neit bij die loser'
'Jah droom jij maar lekker verder,maar je blijtft van mn familie af ,sukkel!!'zegt Rayenaa
Daarna lopen ze weer aan naar huis..
'Wacht maar af, ze wordt van mij, al zou ik er alles voor moeten doen!!'horen ze noch achter zich..



ik gaa later weer verder :knipoog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba ik ben jeuh nieuwe fan hihi.. doe gauw verder lieverdjeuh..
Kissie

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'ewa Yassin.wesh blijf je daar staan wella?? kom we gaan pak voor je kopen 'zegt Salah
> 'jaa saffie is goed'
> Ze lopen met ze alle aan naa een mode speciaal zaak alleen voor heren..
> 'wejooww szoo veel..i kweet neit waar ik meot beginne!!'zegt yassin
> 'bij et begin :P'antwoord Nada 'kom ik zal je helpen..'
> Wiyan en rayena gaan verveeld op een stoel zitten want ze zijn doodmoe..van al het lopen!!
> Na vele pakken passen,is Yassin er eindelijk uit!!
> 'saffie ik heb een perfecte!!'roept ie vanuit et kleedhokje
> ...


Jaa right denkt wiyan..
Thuis aangekomen trekken ze allebei hun piama aan..en gaan lekker languit op de bed van wiyan liggen ,wiyan drukt op play en ze kijken de films tot 3 uur in de n8  :maf2:  totdat wiyan merkt dat rayena in slaap is gevallen met een chipje in haar mond  :hihi: 
ze trekt haar laa open,pakt haar fototoestel en maakt snel een foto  :stout: 
Daarnaa trekt ze een dekbed over rayena heen en gaat zelf ook slapen!!
De volgende dag wordt wiyan wakker vaan een hoop kabaal aan haar kamerdeur..'ewa e zbell, maak open waarom doe je de deur op slot!!'hoort ze Nada vanuit de andere kant van de deur schreeuwen  :hihi: 
Met moeite komt Wiyan haar bed uit en maakt de deur open 'doe ss rustig e boejizan, i ksliep nog kei lekker et is nog kei vroeg laat me nu doorslapen!!  :slik!: '
'wesh spoor jij wella? heb je wel gezien hoe laat et is half 1 !!, jallah je gaat neit meer je bed in,en maak rayena wakker,,nee nee i kdoe dat trouwens wel  :stout:  '(nada)
Ze neemt een stap naar achter neemt een aanloop en springt op d ebed op Rayena!! p staan, opstaan brand!! brand!!'gilt ze 
'WAaaarrghh wat wat,,zied jallah gaa van me af..!!'Rayena stapt uit bed trekt haar pantoffels aan en rend gillend naar beneden'Gatchie eh gatchie brand!!'
Wiyan en Nada liggen helemaal in een deuk 'hahahahahahhaha,wat is szij toch dom 'zegt Nada
'huh??!1 er is helemaal geen brand!!'Rayena staat weer bij de deuropening'
'hahahaha sukkeltje er is ook geen brand,maar ik weet dat er geen andere manier zou zijn om je wakker te maken  :stout: ' zegt nada
'Jij bitch!!  :maf2:  'en Rayena springt weer op Nada op het bed..
Ze szijn szoo aan et stoeien, en opeens _Kraaakk!!_ et bed zakt in mekaar!!  :slik!:  wiyan pakt snel haar fototoestel om wat foto's te maken, van et grappige moment  :stout: 
'waaargh heks wat doe je,. ik zit hier nu nog in mijn piama geen foto's nemen!!'gilt Rayena
'daaarom juist,it's szoo sexxie in je piama  :hihi: 'zegt wiyan
'Ewa e kleutertjes wat gebeurt hier allemaal'salah staat in de deuropening..'wejoow en wat is er met het bed gebeurt!!  :slik!: '
'Jaa kleine broertje die mag jij nu reaparen ,hij is in mekaar gezakt  :Smilie:  'zegt Nada
'Ewa e i7amoshen(ewa e kinderen) zied koem jullie nog naa benden nigh??'roept yemaa van onder aan de trap..
'Jaa yemmaa wij komen szoo!!'(wiyan)
'Ewa wat gaan jullie vandaag doen?'vraagt Salah
'Walou!!'(Rayena)
'ewa wie heeft er zin om mee ijs te gaan halen ofszoo'zegt salah
niemand reageert
'jaa ik betaal,wees maar niet bang!!'(salah)
Wiyan ,nada en Rayena schieten overeind 'wij gaan MEE!!'
 :player:  ze geven em alle drie een zoen en gaan zich snel om kleden..
nada belt snel Rachid op om te vragen of hij meegaat,zodat ze3ma salah gezelschap heeft en neit alleen tussen de meiden zit,maar eigelijk wil ze em gwn voorzichzelf  :stout: 


ik gaa nu slapen ik schrijf morgen well verder!! doeg xx

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elaa Okii Dank Je VOor De Gezellige vervolg.. ik wacht op meer xxx

----------


## ladyke

Yup

Ik Wil Ook MeeeerRrRrRr!!

Doe maar lekker verder

 :staart:  xx ladyke  :zwaai:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Jaa right denkt wiyan..
> Thuis aangekomen trekken ze allebei hun piama aan..en gaan lekker languit op de bed van wiyan liggen ,wiyan drukt op play en ze kijken de films tot 3 uur in de n8  totdat wiyan merkt dat rayena in slaap is gevallen met een chipje in haar mond 
> ze trekt haar laa open,pakt haar fototoestel en maakt snel een foto 
> Daarnaa trekt ze een dekbed over rayena heen en gaat zelf ook slapen!!
> De volgende dag wordt wiyan wakker vaan een hoop kabaal aan haar kamerdeur..'ewa e zbell, maak open waarom doe je de deur op slot!!'hoort ze Nada vanuit de andere kant van de deur schreeuwen 
> Met moeite komt Wiyan haar bed uit en maakt de deur open 'doe ss rustig e boejizan, i ksliep nog kei lekker et is nog kei vroeg laat me nu doorslapen!! '
> 'wesh spoor jij wella? heb je wel gezien hoe laat et is half 1 !!, jallah je gaat neit meer je bed in,en maak rayena wakker,,nee nee i kdoe dat trouwens wel  '(nada)
> Ze neemt een stap naar achter neemt een aanloop en springt op d ebed op Rayena!! p staan, opstaan brand!! brand!!'gilt ze 
> ...


Leuke fans heb ik zeg  :tong uitsteken: 

Vervolg..
Wiyan en Nada kussen hun meoder gedag en stappen allemaal in bij salah de auto..Ze zouden Rachid daar zien.
Aangekomen bij ijssalon La toscana de Italiaan,
daar zien ze Rachid al zitten, maar hij is neit alleen er zit een jongen bij hem!!
Ze lopen met ze alle op hem af...Dan pas zien Nada rayena en Wiyan dat het De jongen is die nada stalkt !!  :slik!: 
Salah en Rachid weten er natyuurlijk neits van af,!!
Nada geeft hem met moeite een hand,en wiyan en rayena negeren hem..
'euuuh Nada en de rest' begint Rachid 'dit is Mo'
'ehm hallo'zegt nada en ze kijkt weg.
'tfoe man waarom hij!!' fluistert Wiyan tegen Rayena'1x mkaar zien is al geneog  :jammer: '
'hoeso 1x zien is genoeg??'vragat salah 'kennen jullie hem dan?'vraagt ie verder
'eeuuhh,,nou..' (Rayena) Nada kijkt snel naar hun toe met een 'vragnde blik'.
Rayena slaat haar ogen neer,'hoe meot ze zichzelf en wiyan hier nou uit redde.
Salah w8 nog steeds op een antwoord.
snel zegt wiyan:'nou e we zagen net iemand lopen die we kenne,,en die net naar ons zwaaide dus ik had geen zin om em nu te zien :knipoog: '
'hmm okee'zegt salah maar je kon aan em zien dat ie er neits van geloofde.
'nou e zullen we ijs gaan bestelle?'vraagt Rachid.'
'jaa is goed..oke'(nada,wiyan rayena en slahdiine)
'wat wil je hebben wiyan?' vraagt salah
'euh i kwil chocolade met pistache'
'okee en jij rayena?'
'doe maar vanilla met chocoldae :knipoog: '
'okee is goed,maare nada voor jou betaal ik neit dat doet rachid maar:P'
'saffiie is goed e gierigerd ik betaal zelf wel'
'nee schatje ik betaal wel voor je,wat wil je?'zegt rachid
'geef mij maar mocca, met vanilla'
'okee en wat wil jij mo?'
(stilte)
'mo?'
(weer stilte, mo kijkt starend naar nada)Rachid kijkt van mo naar nada en dan weer van nada naar mo.. nada heeft neits in de gaten totdat ze merkt dat rachid ziet dat mo haar starend aankijkt word ze vuurrrood!!
Rachid knipt met zn vingers voor mo's ogen 
op eens schrikt mo 'euuh jaa.. wat zei je?'
'hm wat wil je voor ijs ik betaal wel  :knipoog: '
'nou eh liever niets ik moet szo gaan.. :knipoog: '
en Mo staat op, geeft rachid en salah een hand.'ik spreek jullie nog wel he'
daarnaa geeft hij een nada een hand, 'doeg,,'en blijft haar in der ogen aankijken. nada probeert haar hand terug te trekken maar hij blijft die stevig vast houden rachid blijkt neits te merken..
daarna laat mo , nada los.
hij wil wiyan en rayena een hand geven maar ze negren hem  :ego: 
'ew alatersz!!'en hij loopt weg..
hehe denkt wiyan wat een sukkel.
daarna verloopt de dag heel gezellig,ze teen hun ijs op gaan nog effe een strandwandeling maken en dan op naar huis!!
Salah zet eerst Rayena bij haar thuis af,en rijd daarna naar huis.
wiyan groet haar ouders en loopt naar boven morgen is haar laatste schoolweek en haar saaiste,daarna moet ze nog alleen bericht ophalen om te kijken of ze naar de 4e kan!! ( ze is nu wel 16, maar is blijven zitten dus zit nog in de derde!! terwijl rayena nu alweer naar et mbo gaat!!)
Oeff ze pakt haar boekentas,haalt haar agenda eruit en gooit al haar boeken op haar bed,,daarna kijkt ze wat ze nog meot gaan leren..
Ze probeert te leren maar ze kan haar gedachten er neit bij houden,; Jawad,Mo , Yassin'hun allemaal dwalen door haar gedachtes heen.
Ze pakt haar telefoon en ziet dat ze twee smsjes heeft gekregen.
ze opent de eerste en ziet dat die van jawad afkomt; ewa zine inoe,was echt leuk vrijdag man,waanneer doen we dat weer? ik spreek je latersz kus; staat erin..wiyan heeft geen zin om te beantwoorden en opent de twee smsje en die komt van Rayenaa af..; eei lekkere schatje,was gezellig vanmiddag ofnie? maarjaa die mo wejoow hij is eng man maar i kspreek je morgen!! beslema koesjes; 
Wiyan doet haar tel uit en doet haar n8lampje uit en valt in slaap ze droomt van ; mo, yassin en over de bruiloft vasn haar zus waar ze zo 'n zin in heeft want over 3 weken gaan ze op vakantie naar marokko!!  :nijn:  ;


ik schrijf morgen verder wnt kmoe slapen dOeg xx

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elabaa.. Leuk Vervolgje..
Wil MEer
Xxxx SlaapWel...





_Mijn Verhaal : My True Story_

----------


## laila_habibi

[GLOW=purple]echt een mooi verhaal lieverd..
ene ik heb een vraagje voor je zou je het erg vinden als ik jou verhaal op marokko.nl zet.....
ik hoor snel van je inchallah...  [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door laila_habibi_ 
> *[GLOW=purple]echt een mooi verhaal lieverd..
> ene ik heb een vraagje voor je zou je het erg vinden als ik jou verhaal op marokko.nl zet.....
> ik hoor snel van je inchallah...  [/GLOW]*



hoi..ja ik zal et WEL erg vinden (ik vertel maar gelijk de waarheid :tong uitsteken: )
want ik ben van plan als ik inshallah dit verhaal af krijg em zelf op m.nl te zetten :knipoog: 

dOeg xx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Elabaa.. Leuk Vervolgje..
> Wil MEer
> Xxxx SlaapWel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn Verhaal : My True Story *


Heeii meiid,...
ik ga szo snel mogelijk je verhaal lezen :knipoog:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ooow dat is lief van jeuhhh(l) hvjjj

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Leuke fans heb ik zeg 
> 
> Vervolg..
> Wiyan en Nada kussen hun meoder gedag en stappen allemaal in bij salah de auto..Ze zouden Rachid daar zien.
> Aangekomen bij ijssalon La toscana de Italiaan,
> daar zien ze Rachid al zitten, maar hij is neit alleen er zit een jongen bij hem!!
> Ze lopen met ze alle op hem af...Dan pas zien Nada rayena en Wiyan dat het De jongen is die nada stalkt !! 
> Salah en Rachid weten er natyuurlijk neits van af,!!
> ...


'wiyan ke sienie e yedjie ziied'( opstaan zied)
Wiyans moeder staat voor haar kamerdeur..
'ela e yemma ezej'(nee mama laat mij )
'eke e temsjoent'(opstaan e duiveltje(toch??))
'oeff waga saffie'(oeff oke is goed) En wiyan staat met moeite op vanuit haar lekkere warme bedje.
Ze loopt naar de douch maar ziet dat ie bezet is..'hallo der uit zwerver!!'schreeuwt ze naar slaah die in de douche zit..
'schiet op idiootik meot naa de wc!! '
De deur gaat open en daar staat haar vader voor haar neus!! :eek':
'mientekared!!'(wat zeg jij!!)
'wejoow sem7ay e bebaa, i kd8 dat jij salahdine was!!  :slik!: '(wejoow sorry papa.......)
'waga e tamza' (oke e hekxje)
wiyan stapt snel de douche in en doet koude water aan..
Na et douchen loopt ze naar haar kamer en opent de kast..'hmm wat meot ik aan?' ze begint te 'snufellen'in haar klerenkast.
Ze pakt er een Only spijkerbroek uit die strak uitloopt.daarop doet ze haar lichtblauwe omslagbloesje met korte mouwen (tot aan haar ellebogen ) die ook strak uitloopt.
Ze doet daaronder haar lichtblauwe instappers met een keline hakje eronder en witte kralen erop. aan.
Daarna doet ze een klein dunlijntje blauwe oogschaduw op haar ogen een beetje mascara labello en als finishing touch, lipgloss.
Haar grote zilveren oorbellen,haar haar in een slorgie knot, ze pakt haar neiuwe tas van de Oililly
en loopt naar beneden'Yemmaa ik gaa naa school'zegt ze
'ewa e yedjie meot je niet eten?'(ewa mijn dochter....)
'ela ik koop wel iets op school :knipoog: '
'waga saffie beslemaa'
'beslemma'en ze geeft haar moerder een zoen.
Net dat ze de deur open wil doen staat Rayena voor de deur.
'eei lieverd'zget ze
'eei zina' ze geven elkaar de gebruikelijke 4 kusjes en gaan op weg naar de bushalte..dat niet szo verlopen is..
aangekomen bij de bushalte is et heel druk szoals bijna elke schooldag.,,daar zien ze Hayat (hayat haat wiyan heel erg omdat wiyan een keer met een jongen heeft gehad terwijl hayat smoorverleifd was op hem maar hij haar neit zag staan)
' ohh yee tfoe mna, wrm meoten we haar hier weer zien'zegt wiyan
'wie bedoel je ?'
'jah haayt die kutwij.f'
'oeff..tfoe zeg...ow stil stil daar komt ze aan!!'(Rayena)
'en hebben we daar neit de twee slet.jes van et jaar!'(hayat)
'en hebbe we neit daat et hoertje van et jaar'(wiyan)
'ach hou je kop ,man..je denkt echt dat je wat bent he omdat je met mounir(die jongen op wie hayat verliefd is) hebt gehad he'
'hahahahahahaha,,dat meen je me niet mounir is szoo verleden tijd :knipoog: .. je mag em hebben meid'(wiyan)
'ha alsof ik hem nog wil nadat ie jou helemaal heeft afgelikt. vuile hoer  :ego: '
'hou je bek wat praat jij verdwijn uit mij zicht'(wiyan)
intussen stond er een hele bende mensen om hun heen
'ahahaha ik verdwijn voor niemand en al helemaal neit voor jou..ga weg schaap'
'hou je kop praat neit tegen mij' (wiyan)
'dat beslis ik zelf wel,,ben je gepakt door je vader wella  :blozen:  '?'
'Wat zei je daar?'wiyan trilde van woede
Hayat geeft wiyan een duwtje 'ja je hoorde me wel'
'vuile ho.er ik breek je nek!!'en wiyan srpng op Hayat af..
Hayat begon te schreeuwen 'aaaaaaargggggghh ga weg slet''
Rayena probeerde wiyan van hayat af tehalen 'ewa wiyan doe rustig doe rustig laat haar kom we gaan'
wiyan gaf hayat nog een vuist in haar gezicht en leit zich toen los trekken door rayena van hayat af.
ondertussen hadden de mensen een hele show waaronder een paar marokkaanse jongen die de hele tijd bitchfigth Bitchfight!! riepen.
Op dat moment kwam de bus wiyan en Rayena stapten in.
Ze namen een plaatsje helemaal achterin de bus.
wiyan is de hele weg stil ;; 'ewa wiyan zeg ss wat,,'probeert Rayena.. maar wiyan blijft stil.
'we zijn bijna op school hee je hebt een pw, heb je geleerd?'
(stilte)
'maar je had hayat echt goed te pakken man!! :slik!: '
opeens begint wiyan heel ahrd te lachen!!'ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha'
'huh heb i kiets gemist?'vraagt rayena
'hahahahah nee maar ik heb haar echt een goede rechtste gegeevn he?? :tong uitsteken: ' '
'wuahahaha jah man  :tong uitsteken: '
Wiyan werd meteen vrolijk en toen stopte de bus voor het schoolgebouw...


en nu gaa ik america's next topmodel kijken!!:d
dOeg xx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *ooow dat is lief van jeuhhh(l) hvjjj*


wuahahaha :kus:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

eejlaa je hebt het weer eens goed gedaan..
ga gauw verder.. dikke zoenn







_Mijn Verhaal: My True Story_

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

verder.......  :Smilie:   :wohaa:

----------


## Yassamina

EEJWA LIIEFJE,ALLES GOED??
WALLAHILLA ECHT EEN LEUK VERHAAL,
IK HEB WEER MET PLEZIER GELEZEN!!!GA ZO DOOR!!!!!
KUS YASSAMINA
 :ole:  GO GO GO LIIEFJE  :ole:

----------


## laila_habibi

hahaha meid ik begrijp het. bedankt voor je eerlijkheid..

maar ja ga snel verder met je verhaal oke

----------


## liiefje

`wuahahahaha thnQ you allemaal vor jullie leuke reacties en lailahabibi
fijn dat je et begrijpt  :knipoog: .. ik gaa szoo weer verder met mijn verhaal :d

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'wiyan ke sienie e yedjie ziied'( opstaan zied)
> Wiyans moeder staat voor haar kamerdeur..
> 'ela e yemma ezej'(nee mama laat mij )
> 'eke e temsjoent'(opstaan e duiveltje(toch??))
> 'oeff waga saffie'(oeff oke is goed) En wiyan staat met moeite op vanuit haar lekkere warme bedje.
> Ze loopt naar de douch maar ziet dat ie bezet is..'hallo der uit zwerver!!'schreeuwt ze naar slaah die in de douche zit..
> 'schiet op idiootik meot naa de wc!! '
> De deur gaat open en daar staat haar vader voor haar neus!! :eek':
> ...


Ze stappen allbei uit.
en lopen richting de school, opdat moment komt Zakaria naast haar lopen en slaat een arm om wiyan heen.
'ewa klasgenootje? alles goed?'
'eei zaka,goed man en met jou?'
Wiyan kan heel goed met Zaka(zakaria) opschietten hij is tweex blijven zitten!! dus hoort normaal in de 1 e van de mbo!!`
'goed'antwoord hij..'ewa heb je geleerd nigh?'
'nee man...ik had geen tijd ik had et te druk'
'ahahahah jij en te druk met wat laat me raden,nagels lakken, tv kijken!!'
'nee sukkel neit dat  :tong uitsteken: '
'ow wat dan??'
'we hadden et te druk met ijs eten en langs et strand wandelen'antwoord Rayenaa
'wuashahahahahaha ik kon et echt gwn raden man!!'zegt Zaka
'shutt up hex :tong uitsteken:  'zegt wiyan tegen Rayena
opdat moment gaat de 1e bel en lopen ze samen aan naar de deur..
'welke lokkal moeten we?'vraagt wiyan aan zaka
'wollah ik weet neit man, kom we vragen aan een ander klasgenootje'
wiyan kikt om zich heen of ze een van die nerdjes uit haar klas ziet..die altijd wel een rooster bij zich hebben!!  :grote grijns:  
Ze kom heelmaal niemand vinden!!. opeens gaat de tweede bel 
'shit man we zijn te laat!!'zegt ze
'ow kom i kweet al waar we les hebben'zegt zaka
hij opent de deur van de klas lokaal..
'zo zo zo'begint de juffrouw 'en waren wij? 'vraagt ze
'eeuh we wisten neit in welke lokaal we les hebben' (wiyan)
ondertussen keek de hele klas naa wiyan en Zaka..
'Jaja , gaan jullie twee je maar melden en kom daarna terug :knipoog: '
'Oeff..'zucht zaka
Ze melden zich daarnaa bij de conrector ,,verder verloopt de dag heel saai..
Eindelijk gaat de laatste schoolbel ..het is inmiddels alweer 4 uur..
Ze kijkt op et bord of er voor haar iwets uitvalt voor morgen
'oww yes 1e en 2 uur vrij..enom 1 uur uit!1heerlijk dat wordt stad'zegt ze tegen zichzelf want rayenaa was al uit :hihi: 
Ze gaat op weg naar de bushalte..et zonnetje schijnt nog fel!
Oeew ik hoop dat die yassin daar is denkt ze...Jaa mensen ze is yassin nog langes neit vergeten,die mooie grijze ogen,die mooie gespierde lichaam en die leuke stekeltjes!!
shit hij is er niet ziet ze als ze aankomt bij de bushalte..maar wel twee andere marokkaanse jongens..
kutt..en nu? denkt ze
Ze gaat rustig zitten op et bankje bijd ebushalte de jongens heben haar nog niet in de gaten/
opeens hoort ze 'psst yusuf check die chickie daar wejoow die meot ik '
in youre dreams boii denkt wiyan..
De twee jongens lopen naar haar toe en de een gaat voor har staan en de ander naast..
'ewa azin..hoe is het?'zegt de jongen 
wiyan geeft geen antwoord
'owgaan we et szoo doen ze3ma kapsones' zegt 'yusuf hoor je dat,ze wil ze3ma shiekkie gaan doen ze3ma geen antwoord geven hahahahah'
'hahahaha ewa meisje praat praat'zegt yusuf..
'wiyan zet haar mp3 harder en doet alsof ze muziek luister terwijl ze hun nog steeds hoort praten..shit menn en er is niemand anders hier denkt ze.wanneer kom tde bus nou..
'ewa mooie meid ik heet said en jij?'
'ik ben fatima en ik heb geen interrese :knipoog: 'zegt wiyan
'nou mooie fatima dan maak je maar interrese :Smilie: 'zegt said..
hij pakt haarr bij haar arm en probeert haar in haar nek te zoenen..'
'waaaaaaaaaaarrhg viezerikga van me af!!'
Yusuf pakt haar bij haar andere arm: 'stil zitten jij!! er is toch neitmand in de buurt dus niemand hoort je!!'
'waaaaaaaaaaaa help'wiyan gilt nog harder,,
ondertussen probeert said haar bloesje te openen..
'hhellp iemand me toch!!help!!!'ze probeert steed ahrder te schreeuwen maar haar stem word schro..+ yusuf doet daarna zijn ahdn voor haar mond..
opeens hoort ze iemand achter hun schreeuwen: 'Heeei vuile viezerikken blijf van haar af!!!!'
huh die stem komt wiyan bekend voor..ze begint te huilen omdat ze er neit meer tegen kan!'
'help me alsjeblieft help me'huilt ze
De jnogen loopt op said af en geeft hem een vuist..said valt op degrond..
Yusuf kijkt naa dde jongen hij prnbeert uit te halen..maar de jnogen bukt en trapt in yusufs bui..daarna trekt hij wiyan mee en duwt haar in hem auto..
daarna gaat ie achter et stuur zitten..en start snel de auto en racet weg..
wiyan huilt nog stilletjes..'bbbb bedankt'stotter ze en ze kijkt opzij..'ow mijn god jij bent et!!  :slik!:  '.......
en jaar hwr naast wiyan zat.......




ik houd et spannend meiden ik meot nu gaan  :Cool:

----------


## ladyke

heeeeeeey doe me dat niet aaaaaan!

ga snel verderrrrr!!

oke laat me raden dan
yassin? yassin?  :bril:  

laat me weten doe maar lekker verderrr 

kisses ladyke

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaa singoritaa.. amai spannend hoor
ga maar snel verder..
dikke zoennxxxx 






mijn verhaal: My True Story

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

eey gaa veredr
het is egt spannened
het is skkr yassine hea:P

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Ze stappen allbei uit.
> en lopen richting de school, opdat moment komt Zakaria naast haar lopen en slaat een arm om wiyan heen.
> 'ewa klasgenootje? alles goed?'
> 'eei zaka,goed man en met jou?'
> Wiyan kan heel goed met Zaka(zakaria) opschietten hij is tweex blijven zitten!! dus hoort normaal in de 1 e van de mbo!!`
> 'goed'antwoord hij..'ewa heb je geleerd nigh?'
> 'nee man...ik had geen tijd ik had et te druk'
> 'ahahahah jij en te druk met wat laat me raden,nagels lakken, tv kijken!!'
> ...


wuahahahahah leuke reacties meiden :goedzo:

Vervolg:

En jaa hwr naast wiyan zat MO!!!  :slik!: ..'laat me eruit'gilt ze 'jij bent ook szoo een engerd!!'
'rustig meisje rusrig aan ik doe je neits ik breng je naar huis'zegt mo
wiyan is meteen stil..'en hoe weet i kdat szoo ckr?'vraagt ze fluisterend
'je moet gwn op de weg letten.. :knipoog:  ik vertel dit meteen aan je broer..zodat ie je neit meer op straat alleen laat'
'ch hou jij je kop. e stalker je bent net szo een tiepe al;s die andere jongens!!'viezxerik!! laat me eruit!!'gilt ze weer..
'je hebt helemaal gelijk' zegt mo
Wiyan kijkt hem met ogen open aan en begint weer te huilen..
'ik WAS net als hun,maar ik ben nu op het rechte pad en i kzoek een vrouw om mee te trouwen!!  :knipoog: 'gaat mo verder

'ow dus gaa je maar achter mijn zus aan ye stalker!!'
'jaa zij is de enige van wie ik ooit heb gehouden en van wie i kalelen zal lbijven houden'
'je weet dat ze grtouwd is dus blijf uit haar buurt want als rachid er achter komt he wejooww..!!'(wiyan)
Obdertussen pakreert mo de auto voor wiyans huis. 'ik zal haar krijgen.ooit word ze van mij 'en hij stapt uit..Salah opent meteen de deur en als hij wiyan ook uit de auto ziet stappen woordt hij para?!!  :maf2:  'Wat doe jij met HEM in de auto?; vraagt hij woedend 'je moet weten dat hij player is en ik wil neit dat hij wat met jou doet hee!!'
'nee'fluistert wiyan met betraande ogen..
Pas toen merkte salahdiine op dat zijn zusje huilt!'
'heei hallo ik staa nog naasst jullie hwr..'zegt mo 'en je weet saslah dat ik op de goeie weg ben geraakt!!'
Salah negeert mo en pakt zijn zusje vast bij haar schouders 'wat is er gebeurt??!!'en hij kijt wodend de kant van mo op.
wiyan zegt neit..
'ewa wat is er gebeurt ?'vraagt ie weer.
weer zegt wiyan neits salah pakt haar schouders steviger vast en begint haar door elkaar te schudden!!
'Vertel mij wat heeft hij gedaan!!'
'nou ik zal et zeggen salah.ik heb jou zusje gered'begint mo
'WAT??1 gered hoe heb je haar gered?!!'
'nou ze werd bijna verkr8 bij et bushoje bij haar school totdat ik op een moment langskwam en die gasten heb geslagen en haar hyeb meegenomen!!'
wiyan begint nu nog harder te huilen!!
ondertussen komt Nada ook naar de voordeur'wat gebeu...?' ze ziet wiyan en omhelst haar meteen 'och lieffie kom mee naar binnen'
Salah staat daar nog verbaasd naar mo te kijken en hij slaat daarna zijn ogen neer.
'wollah mo, brada sorry man i kwist et neit man..'
'et is al goed'zegt mo
De ouders van wiyan zijn neit thuis en dat is maar goed ook want haar moeder zou een paniekaanval krijgen en die vader een woedeuitbarsting en meteen die jongens zou opzoeken en ze vermoorden!!
Wiyan gaat zitten op de bank en huilt stilletjes in de armen van Nada.
'zied salah gaa doekje halen en een glas water!!'
Nadat wiyan ophoudt met huilen vraagt Nada: 'ewa wiyan vertel ons wat is er gebeurt?'
Wiyan probeert te vertellen maar begint ondertussen te huilen totdat haar schouders beginnen te schokken kan ze enit verder
'VERDOMME WIYUAN vertel mij wat is er gebeurt?!!'Schreeuwt Salahdiine
wiyan begint weer te vertellen en deze keer lukt et haar het hele verhaal te vertellen vanaf et mom,ent dat ze naa de bushokje liep tot et moment dat ze voor de deur stopten..(behalve over et gesrpek over nada heeft ze neit verteld)
nada krijgtmo in de gaten en wordt ze helemaal rood..!!
Mo knipoogt naar haar en nada werpt hem een woedende blik..
Salah is nog steeds door de dolle heen en is allemaal an et vloeken 'Saffie ik pak hun nu. Mo meekoem jij gaat ze aanwijzen!!!'en salah vliegt de deur uit..met mo achter hem aan..
Nada rent achter salah aan 'Salah terugkmoen jij gaat niemand aanraken SALAH!!!'maar hij heeft de auto al gestart en rijd weg..
Nada doet de deur achter zich dicht.. ze brengt wiyan naar boven.
wiyan trekt haar piama aan. en gaat in bed liggen daarna belt ze naar Rayenaa..om te vragen of ze wil komen 
wiyan; hallo rayenaa?
rayena; eei ziina alles goed?
wiyan; nou niet echt..
rayena; huh? wrm niet?
;wiyan; kom naar mij toe dan vertel ik jou saffie?
rayena; oke is goed. et is toch neits ergs he?
wiyan blifjt stil en begint weer stilletjes te huilen
rayena; wiyan?? ben je der nog?
wiyan; ehm jaa kom
rayena; oke is goed trouwens jou ouders szijn hier
wiyan; oke is goed totzoo
& wiyan hing op..


Straks of anders morgen weer vervolg dames!!  :lachu:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

meer liefieee  :giechel:

----------


## ladyke

Ik had het dus mis over Yassin
Ik was Mo helemaal vergeten  :auw:  

maar zoals gewoonlijk is je verhaal fantastisch leuk dus ik zou zeggen:

[GLOW=orangered]Volgendeeeuuuuh[/GLOW]  !

----------


## Yassamina

Ga door,het is echt een goed verhaal!!
heb je trouwens nog meer verhalen geschreven hier op maroc.nl?
Je hebt talent,dat zeker dus ga zo door!!!!!
Boessa Yassamina

----------


## laila_habibi

ey lieverd ga snel verder is echt een mooi verhaal tbarkalah

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *Ik had het dus mis over Yassin
> Ik was Mo helemaal vergeten  
> 
> maar zoals gewoonlijk is je verhaal fantastisch leuk dus ik zou zeggen:
> 
> [GLOW=orangered]Volgendeeeuuuuh[/GLOW]  !*


wuahahah heb ik expres gedaan :d
want iedreen d8 Yassin maar et is mo :stout;

ik ghaa strakjes weer verder :knipoog: 

thnQ yOu for jullie reracties!!:kus:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *wuahahahahah leuke reacties meiden :goedzo:
> 
> Vervolg:
> 
> En jaa hwr naast wiyan zat MO!!! ..'laat me eruit'gilt ze 'jij bent ook szoo een engerd!!'
> 'rustig meisje rusrig aan ik doe je neits ik breng je naar huis'zegt mo
> wiyan is meteen stil..'en hoe weet i kdat szoo ckr?'vraagt ze fluisterend
> 'je moet gwn op de weg letten.. ik vertel dit meteen aan je broer..zodat ie je neit meer op straat alleen laat'
> ...


10 minuten later belt Rayenaa aan.
Nada gaat de deur openmaken..
'hoi ziina'(nada)
'hoi scha't alels goed?'(rayenaa)
enz e geven elkaar een kus op de wang..
'n wat heb ik nu allemaal gehoord wat is er met wiyan en waar is ze?? :slik!: 'vraagt rayenaa
'eeuuh ze vertelt je zelf ze is boven in haar kamer :knipoog: 'zegt nada
rayena stormt naar boven..
ze opent de deur van wiyan en vraagt meteen 'hooi ziina wat is er gebeurt??'
'oww hoi meidd..nouu eeuhhh.......'en wiyan begint gelijk te huilen.
Rayenaa gaat naast haar zitten op bed zitten en troost haar.
daarnaa als wiyan uitgehuild is kan ze et hele verhaal vertellen
'i kwas bijna ontaagd rayenaa :frons: '
'ewa jah meid,je meot echt uitkijken et is eigenlijk mijn schuld ik moest op je wachten' en rayena begint zachtjes te huilen
'NEE!!'schreeuwt wiyan 'dat zeg je nooit meer rayena !! ik waarschuw je! he i kpraat seriues je meot de schuld neit op je nemen!!'
'okee saffie 'zegt rayena en ze doogt haar tranen.. shit heey wrm huil ik ik meot de sterke zijn ik meot haar juist blij maken!! denkt ze bij zichzelf (rayenaa)
'ewa wiyan weten je ouders et al trouwens??'
'Nee' zegt wiyan vlug 'en je mag et ze ook neit vertellen en ook neit aan je oudrs hwr aan niemand :slik!: '
'nou ehm,,okee is goed..maare hoe zit et nou met salahdina,shit man is ie nog neit terug,als hij die gasten nou vermoord :slik!: !!'
'hou je kop ik wil et neit weten!!'  :traan1:  
'okee sorry'
'ch geeft neit ikmeot juist sorry zeggen'
'haha nee i kzeg wel sorry'en daarna beginne ze allebei te lachen..
hahahahahahahhahahaha
'kom we gaan wat eten beneden bij nada ze zit szoo alelen meskiena'zegt rayena
' is goed'en wiyan stapt uit bed
ze lopen samen naar beneden

wa schatje gaat al wat beter ?'vraagt nada
'ahaah je heoft neit szoo bezorgd te zijn hwr,,maar je meot me een ding beloven'zget wiyan
'en dat is? vraagt nada
'dat je et neit tegen bebaa of yema zegt :knipoog: '
'nee wiyan ik..'
'beloof et me nada!!'
'uhmm..saffie is goed :knipoog: '
'bedankt'en wiyan geeft nada een zoen op de wang
opeens horen ze de sleutel in de deurslot ze kijken allemaal tegelijk naar de voordeur..
Salah en mo komen binnen..Salah heeft een snee op zijn wang en et bloed heel erg..
 :slik!:   :slik!:  'wa..waa...waa.. wat is er gebeurt!!'vraagt wiyan
'we hebben die jongens een lesje geleerd szodat ze et neit meer doen :knipoog: 'zegt slaha heel stoer
'dat meen je me neit!! (rayenaa)
'ohh Jawel'(mo)
Nada rent naa de keuken en haalt de verband doos..
ze trekt salah naa de ban toe..'zitten nu jij'commandeert ze
salah gaat rustig zitten en nada begint zijn wond te vershcoenen op zijn wang.
Dan pas ziet rayena wat mo heeft zijn hele gezicht is aan de linkerkant opengehaald 'aaaaaaaaaaaarrgghh  :slik!:   :slik!: 'gilt ze en ze valt flauw..
wiyan rent snel naar rayenaa en slaat haar op haar wang 'rayena opstaan rayena!!!'
ze rent naa de keuken en haalt een fles water en giet dat over rayenaa heen..'uhu uhm uhum'hoest rayena
'ewa rayena ben je wakker??!!'vraagt wuyan in paniek.
'jaa euh et gaat wel weer  :knipoog: 'zegt rayenaa
mo wil helpen om rayena samen met wiyan op te pakken en de op de bank te leggen
als hij in de buurt komt gilt rayena et uit 'wollah jij blifjt uit mijn buurt waaaaaaaaaahhh die gezicht ow mijn god!!'
Mo neemt meteen een paar stappen achteruit..
'uuhh mo je meot naar et ziekenhuis  :knipoog: 'zegt nada'' eeuh slaha breng jij em? effe?'
'saffie is goed mo kom.. :knipoog: '
'okee doei dames :knipoog: 
'dag mo eeeuuuhh bedankt'zegt wiyan verlegen
'geen probleem meid :knipoog: '
en mo en Salah lopen de deur uit.

sorry dames voor klein vervolg maar kkom van fitnes af en ben kapot moe  :haha:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ooww spannend ga snel verder liiefie



mijn verhaal: My True Story

----------


## soumayake

amai goeie verhaal vertel verder

----------


## liiefje

sorry dames dat het szo lang duurt maar ik heb nu wat problemen die opgelost meoten worden!!
dus ik gaa szo snel mogelijk verder!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Hier is je nieuwe fan...

mOOi verhaal man pfff  :Iluvu:  

vertel verder pleaseeeeeeeeeee  :grote grijns:  

kOes KOes me(K)

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Dit is dus niiiiet normaal goed midd!!
Je hbt echt een gave,,,, Koussiii*



Adios
..*

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *10 minuten later belt Rayenaa aan.
> Nada gaat de deur openmaken..
> 'hoi ziina'(nada)
> 'hoi scha't alels goed?'(rayenaa)
> enz e geven elkaar een kus op de wang..
> 'n wat heb ik nu allemaal gehoord wat is er met wiyan en waar is ze??'vraagt rayenaa
> 'eeuuh ze vertelt je zelf ze is boven in haar kamer'zegt nada
> rayena stormt naar boven..
> ...


Wiyan gaat naast Rayena zitten op de bank..
'n gaat et al wat beter meid?'vraagt ze
'ja tuurlijk bedankt  :knipoog: 'antwoord rayena
'eeuuhh meiden ik gaa bebaa en yemaa op halen oke?, ik zegw el dat rayena hier blifjt slapen anders zien ze dat ze nog in shok is  :knipoog: 'zegt nada
'saffie is goed meid,'
Nada loopt de deur uit..
' kom mied nou meot ik jou opvrolijken,,ahaha 'zegt wiyan'gaa je mee effe naa boven?'
'is goed effe dvdje kijken:d' antwoord rayena
ze lopen samen de trap op ,maar o pdat moment gaat de bel wiyan loopt meteen weer naa beneden en opent de deur en ja hwr daar staat rachid de verloofde van nada
'ey schoonzussie waar is nada?'vraagt hij
Rachid loopt naar binnen wiyan doet achter hem de deur dicht..
ze wilt net de woonkamer binnelopen als de bel weer gaat 'shit'vloekt ze
ze opent de deru en daar staat een prachtige marokakanse jongen met een mooie strakke gespierde lichaam en leuke krulletjes  :love: 
'eeeuuh jaa?'vraagt wiyan
wa e temsjoent wat laat je hem buiten staan?'zegt rachid die ook naar de voordeur si gekomen 'wesh laat je de gasten die ik meebreng buiten staan?'
'oowww e is ie met jou meegekomen?'vraagt wiyan terwijlz e de jongen blijft aanstaren!!
'hallo,aangenaam ik ben adil :knipoog: 'zget adil en hij schudt haar de hand
'adil dit is mn schoonzusje wiyan de zusje van nada. je weet toch en hij kniptoogt naar adil
opdat moment schreeuwt rayena; 'wiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaaann ewa kom je nog??'vanuit de slaapkamer boven.
'eeeeuuhh jaa w8 effe we hebbe gasten!!'
'eeuuh willen jullie wat drinken?'vraagt ze'en wrm ben je eigelijk gekomen?  :blozen:  '
'ehiyaa temsjoent wil je me wegsturen wellaa?'
'eeuhh nee hwr :knipoog:  maarik vraag me gwn af salah is er niet en nada ook neit'
'oww waar is nada dan?'
'ze is effe beba en yemma opgaan halen van rayenaa's huis :knipoog:  ze zal zo wel komen'
'hmmoke en waar is salah dan?want adil is eigelijk meegkoemen voor salahdiine hee'
'eeeeuuuhhh salaah die is effe weg met die ene vriend mo je weet wel'
'oww saffie is goed wij wachten hier wel'
'owjhaa maak voor mij maar die heelrijke marokkaans ethee  :hihi: 'zegt rachid nog
'jaja ye 3laa luxerij..'en wiyan loopt naa de keuken.
ze maakt snel marokakanse thee voor rachid en adil,ondertussen komen nada en de ouders thuis..nada neemt d ethee van wiyan over en wiyan gaat naarboven naar rayenaa.
'wejoow wejoooww jooweew rayena,ow mijn god ik gaa dnk i kflauwvallen!!' zegt ze
' :slik!:  waarom?'reageert rayenaa geschrokken
'noouu beneden zit de lekkerste ding ter wereld,nou jah naa yassin dan  :blozen: '
'wejooww seriues??!! ik meot zien'en voordat wiyan iets kon zeggen sluit rayena de trap af,de woonkamer deur staat open dus rayena kon alels goed volgen vanaf de trap. 'shit'zget ze
'wat?'vraagt wiyan
'ik kan die jongen net niet zien!!' ze buigt nog wat voor over om beter te kunnen zien
en opdat moement komen salah en mo binnen 'wat doe je?'vraagt salah
'heee?'rayena kijkt op en flikkert neer in de gang..
'menejaa?'(wat is dit?) de vader van wiyan komt de gang op en de rest achter hem aan.
iedreen gaat om rayenaa heen staan en mo kan et neit laten om hardop te lachen 'hahahahahahahahahah'
rayena wordt vuurrrod euhh welou e garie ik ben gevallen weha 9 euh nikx oom....)'
'oww saffie kesienie zied'9ow oke opstaan dan)'
Rayena staat op en weet neit hoe snel ze naar boven meot..
wiyan volgt haar lachend de trap op..
'wuahahahahahahahahaha zag je die salto van jou hahahaahahhaahhahaahhahaah'
'hou je kop wijf'maar rayena kon e tneit laten om te lachen 'wyuahahahahahaha saffie i kweet maar ik heb die adil nu wel gezien  :stout:  saffie meid die kun je neit laten gaan!!'
'jah kweet maar jah met die voorval van vanmiddag weet ik et neit hwr'
'jawell joh vergeet die voorval en pak wat je pakken kunt!!'
'okee is goed mied maar is vriend van mijn broer dat kan toch neit?'
'hahahaha da denk ji jzag je wel hoe ie naar je keek? toen i kdaar op de grond lag??!!'
'eeuh nee'
'hij wou je wiyan i kzweer je hij wou je!!'


bedankt voor jullie reactie's meiden ik gaa gauw weer verder!!  :zwaai:

----------


## liiefje

ewa saffie wat is dit?
leet neimand mijn verhaal meer?? :frons:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ik wel :grote grijns: 
ewa saffii ga verder!!!

----------


## Zina_Naual

JALAL TIEF GAGA VERDER WEET JE HOE LEUKE VERHAAL IS!! WELLA "wink:

 :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Wiyan gaat naast Rayena zitten op de bank..
> 'n gaat et al wat beter meid?'vraagt ze
> 'ja tuurlijk bedankt 'antwoord rayena
> 'eeuuhh meiden ik gaa bebaa en yemaa op halen oke?, ik zegw el dat rayena hier blifjt slapen anders zien ze dat ze nog in shok is 'zegt nada
> 'saffie is goed meid,'
> Nada loopt de deur uit..
> ' kom mied nou meot ik jou opvrolijken,,ahaha 'zegt wiyan'gaa je mee effe naa boven?'
> 'is goed effe dvdje kijken:d' antwoord rayena
> ...



'wa jah weet niet'(wiyan)'maare kom we gaan naar beneden :knipoog: '
'okee is goed'
Ze lopen allebei naar beneden..Daar drinken ze nog wat thee,en daarna is adil van plan naar huis te gaan.
wiyan loopt naar de keuken om de glazen af te wassen,,
Adil staat op van de bank en loopt naar de gang om zijn schoenen aan te doen en opdat moemnt wilt wiyan naard ewoonkamer loepn om et schaaltje met de nootje te pakken..
en toen stoneden ze daar hlml alleen op de gang voor msichein 5 seconden keken ze elkaar aan..
wiyan wou weer doorlopen maar adil houdt haar vast bij der arm en douwt een briefje in haar hand :stout: 
ze stopt em meteen in haar schrotje  :hihi: 
Dan loopt st naar de woonkamer ze zegt tege salah :'ewa sta op en laat je vriend uit sukkel'
'ow oke is goed'
eey w8 ik gaa dnk i kmaar met adil weg  :knipoog: 'zegt mo
'waarom vriend? gaa je nu al/'vraagt salah
'ewa jah mijn moeder vraagt ze ckr af waar ik ebn :Smilie: '
'okee sahbi ik spreek je ..thalla'
en slaah sluit de duer achter zich
wiyan loopt weer naar de keuken om verder af te wassen..
Raeyna komt de keuken binnen 'en??'
'en wat?'wiyan doet alsof ze van neits weet..
'jaa i kzag jullie wel alleen op de gang  :stout: '
'ow dat jah hij zei neits hij heeft geen interrese :knipoog: '
'oww meskiena meen je dat nou?? :frons: '
'jaa'en wiyan doet alsof ze verdrietig is maar kan et toch neit laten om daarna in lachen uit te barsten'uwhahahahahahaha'
'wuahaah shitana ikwist et wel ewa zied vetrel wat heeft ie gezegd?'vraagt rayena
'nou hij heeft een briefje in mijn handen gestopt ik heb et zelf neit een gelezen!!'
Wiyan pakt et briefje uit haar schort en opent het snel.
ze leest hardop op :

{Als je interrese hebt in een afspraakje hier is mijn nummer 
0612345678  :knipoog: }
'waaaaaaaaaaahhh die gaa je ckr bellen  :schrik:  'zegt rayenaa
'jaa is goed'
'ewa waar w8 je op dan pak die telefoon!!'
'wesh ben je gek ofszoo?! zopiets doe ik liever in privacy  :stout:  en neit nu dan dnekt ie dat ik wanhopig ben ofszoo!! '
'dat ben je toch ook' lacht rayenaa
'jaja lach jij maar door..ik heb tenminste jawad nog die wil elke dag wel afspreken zelfs middeni n de nacht!!'
'wuahaha '
'en jij gaa je nog met die nabil?'
'eeuuhhh jaah..woolah op het begin zag i khem gwn al;s speelgoed..maar nu begin ik hem echt leuk te vinden i kzie nu meer dan een knappe kop en een goddelijke lcihaam!! '
'ooohh meen je dat?'vragat wiyan geschrokken
'jaa eeh dnk et wel hee'verlegn rayenaa
' ooooo leuk voor je man!!  :grote grijns:  weet je ook eens hoe het is om verleifd te zijn  :Smilie: '
Rayena zegt dat ze nog nooit echt verleifd is geweest..
wiyan well maar daar wil ze nu neit aandenken!!
wiyan doet haar schrot af en hangt em op..
'ei gaa je effe mee, die dvd's terugbrengen!'vraagt ze
'jah is goed effe mn schoenen aan doen'
samen lopen ze de deur uit. in de videotheek komen ze eenklasgenootje van rayenaa tegen : fatiimaa
'heei schatjes!1 leuke dvd's gehaald /'vraagt ze
'hoi meid'wiyan en rayena geven haar de 4 gebruikelijke kusjes op de wang..
ze blijven nog een tijd staan kletsen over koetjes en kalfjes totdat fatima ove rmo begint
'wejoow ik heb toch szoo een mooie jongen geziien he!!' zegt ze
'oww wie dan?'vragat rayenaa
'jaah hij heet mo..hij heeft echt leuke kapsel opgeschoren en dan echt grote bos krullen '(denk aan ali B )
' ow en weet je die achternaam/'vraagt rayenaa
'jaa het is el k....'
' :slik!:  ' (wiyan)
wiyan kan het niet laten om te giechelen..
rayenaa kan het net nog volhouden
'oww hij jah ik heb hem ook weleens gezien'zegt seriues
daarnaa praten ze nog wat verde totdat fatima het tijd vind dat ze maar eens meot gaan 
'okee doeg'
saffie wiyan komt neit meer bij 
'wuahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhaha je weet toch wie ze bedoelt hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah'
'hajajajajahahajshajsajdjsgjjajahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahhahahaha mo vanuit rkempe ahahahahahahahahah '(rayenaa)
darna vertrekken ze samen naar huis doodgaand van het lachen (bij wijze van spreken :Smilie: )

laat me weten of ik verder moet gaan

en meiden bedankt voor jullie reactie's

----------


## ladyke

Natuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurlijk MOET je verder gaan

Is echt een fijn fantastische verhaal dus laat me niet wachten lieferd

Verderrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Meiiiddd!! Plzzzzzzz ga verderrr!!
Het is cht suprrr go!!...



Kussiiiess

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'wa jah weet niet'(wiyan)'maare kom we gaan naar beneden'
> 'okee is goed'
> Ze lopen allebei naar beneden..Daar drinken ze nog wat thee,en daarna is adil van plan naar huis te gaan.
> wiyan loopt naar de keuken om de glazen af te wassen,,
> Adil staat op van de bank en loopt naar de gang om zijn schoenen aan te doen en opdat moemnt wilt wiyan naard ewoonkamer loepn om et schaaltje met de nootje te pakken..
> en toen stoneden ze daar hlml alleen op de gang voor msichein 5 seconden keken ze elkaar aan..
> wiyan wou weer doorlopen maar adil houdt haar vast bij der arm en douwt een briefje in haar hand
> ze stopt em meteen in haar schrotje 
> ...


De volgende dag:
Wiyan stapt uit bed en trapt per ongeluk op rayena(die bij haar is blivjen slapen)
'aaauuu kutJee'(rayenaa)
'wuahahahahahah sorry meid'
'ba3ed geffie.en laat mij opstaan'(ga van me af...)
'okee'wiyan rent snel naa de douche nu die nog vrij is!!
'yek e tamzaa zodat je snel kunt douchen hee!!'roept rayenaa haar nog naa
'wiyan komt er 10 minuutjes later weer uit dan is het rayenaa's beurt om te gaan douchen wiyan loopt naar haar kleding kast en is aan et denken wat ze aan zal doen..
Het is alweer volop zomer!! dus dat wordt zomer kleding hee!!
Ze pakt een 3-kwart fel blauw met paarse bloemetjes rok, en daarop een paarse t-shirt met print erop!!
daarbij doet ze haar witte pumps en een lange parelketting,en leuke pareloorbellen..
beetje mascara en wat blush , der haren los en klaar is ze..!!
opdat moment kmot Rayenaa de douche uit..'hmmm wat zal i kaantrekken'en ze graait wat in Wiyan''s kast..
Ze pakt er een een groene mouwloze zomerjurkje uit tot haar knie..
Daaronder droet ze een driekwart witte truitje..en witte ballerina's grote zilveren oorbellen,een hoge slordige knot,mascara,lipgloss en wat blush en dan gaan ze allebei naar beneden..
Ze eten allebei een tosti ,pakken hun tas en lopen de deur uit..op naar de bushalte..
Maar ondertussen stapt salah in zijn auto,
'Oefff die k*tbus duurt te lang we komen echt te laat op school!!' vloekt wiyan
Plotseling stopt Salah naast hun'ritje dames? ik meot naa werk dus jullie kunnen nog wel mee, maar ik meot wel effe mo ophalen okee?'
'oohh salah je bent een schat!!'(rayenaa)
'jajajaja satp nou maar in anders rijd i kweg!!'
ze stappen gauw allebei in..en zo rijden ze naar het huis van mo..
als mo in stapt pakt rayenaa snel haar kladblok en schrijft wat op...

kgaa later wel verder weer bedankt voor jullie reactie's

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Snel Snel*


Ik Hou vn uw verhaaltjjjess....



Besitoss.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door MissPerlaBrilla_ 
> *Snel Snel*
> 
> 
> Ik Hou vn uw verhaaltjjjess....
> 
> 
> 
> Besitoss.*


thnq yOu !1 
ik ga straxjes verde rmied daar hou ik je aan!!

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *De volgende dag:
> Wiyan stapt uit bed en trapt per ongeluk op rayena(die bij haar is blivjen slapen)
> 'aaauuu kutJee'(rayenaa)
> 'wuahahahahahah sorry meid'
> 'ba3ed geffie.en laat mij opstaan'(ga van me af...)
> 'okee'wiyan rent snel naa de douche nu die nog vrij is!!
> 'yek e tamzaa zodat je snel kunt douchen hee!!'roept rayenaa haar nog naa
> 'wiyan komt er 10 minuutjes later weer uit dan is het rayenaa's beurt om te gaan douchen wiyan loopt naar haar kleding kast en is aan et denken wat ze aan zal doen..
> ...


aangekomen op school stappen ze uit de auto
'h meiden jullie moeten gwn met de bus weer naar huis  :hihi:  , maar ik laat jullie niet alleen gaan jullie weten maar nooit wat voor gasten daaruit hangen dus ik vraag aan yassin hoelaat ie uit is  :knipoog: '
'Oww okee'antwoord wiyan yess denkt ze bij zichzelf
'nou kunje em strakx weer zien  :stout: 'et is alsof rayena wiyans gedachten kan lezen
'jaa ik weet koell man vandaag gaa ik met hem afpsreken saffie  :stout: '(wiyan)
'saffie is goed meid!!'
Ze lopen samen de school binnen,
'zeg rayenaa'
'jaa?'
'wat schreef je op de noteblok op ?'vraagt wiyan
'jaaha kijk' rayena pakt haar note boek uit haar tas
'ik heb het adres van mo opgeschreven  :haha: '
'wat?? hahahahahahahhaha wrm??'
'wist je nog fatima wist neit waar ie woonde en mo gunne we toch wel aan fatimaa??'
'hahahahahahahahahhaha jaa tuurlijk'
Ze lopen rechtstreeks op fatimaa af
'eei faatjee'
'heei schatje alles goed?'
'jaa ckr en met jou'
'ook he hamdoulliallh '
'ik heb een kadoo voor je  :stout: '
'oww ahahahw att dan??'(fatima)
'hiier '
rayenaa scheurt et blaadje uit haar noteblok en geeft et aan fatima
'heir straat en nummer van mo 's huis'
'waT?? meen je dat whahahahahah wa meo ik er mee doen??:P'
'weet ik neit dt laat i kaan jou over stalk hem maar ofszoo  :hihi: '
'whahahaha jaa right in ieder geval bedankt hwr'
'geen dank'
opdat moement gaat de bel en ieder gaat zn eigen kant op..

ik meot stoppen meiden het is tijd om te bidden!! :hadj:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

meerrrr xxx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *aangekomen op school stappen ze uit de auto
> 'h meiden jullie moeten gwn met de bus weer naar huis  , maar ik laat jullie niet alleen gaan jullie weten maar nooit wat voor gasten daaruit hangen dus ik vraag aan yassin hoelaat ie uit is '
> 'Oww okee'antwoord wiyan yess denkt ze bij zichzelf
> 'nou kunje em strakx weer zien 'et is alsof rayena wiyans gedachten kan lezen
> 'jaa ik weet koell man vandaag gaa ik met hem afpsreken saffie '(wiyan)
> 'saffie is goed meid!!'
> Ze lopen samen de school binnen,
> 'zeg rayenaa'
> ...


De lessen verliepen langzaam en vermoeiend en vooral slaapverwekkend!!  :kwaad:  
TZZZZZ hehe eindelijk de laatste schoolbel ging..
Wiyan kwam rayenaa tegen op de gang..
Rayena pakte haar mobiel en belde salah op om hun op te komen halen 
salah: ja hallo?
rayenaa: hallo salah.
salah; wat is er meid/
rayena: jah wij zijn uit je zou ons toch op komen halen?
salah: shit men..ik meot overwerken ik kan niet,maar ik laat een vriend van mij jullie ophalen saffie?
rayena: nou..ik weet het nie...
salah: okee is goed!!
rayena: maar ik heb neit eens oke gezegd!!
salah: wuahahaha saffie mn vriend komt jullie ophalen!!
rayenaa: oeff saffier is goed we staan gwn voor de poort bij school!!'
salah; oke is goed kmoet ophangen!1
rayenaa: doeii
salah: beslemaa
'sjeetje man'
'wat is er?'vraagt wiyan
'jah een vriedn van je broer komt ons ophalen!!'
'oww jee dat meen je mij niiet?'
'ja dus well'
onder tussen begon het een beetje te regenen,en de zon scheen lekker fel,,dus de regenboog kwam op!!!
Wiyan was vergeten dat haar mascara uit kon lopen ze had geen waterproof p gedaan!! :frons: 
'shiit men...wuahahahahahahahahah'lacht rayena
'wat wat wat is er??'vroeg wiyan
'whahahaha heb je..hahahahahaha heb je jezelf hahaahahhahahahahah'
ewa ineijie!! (ewa zeg mij)'
'hahahah je mascara is helemaal uitgelopen en je haar is door de war!!'
'shiit men..kom we gaan schuilen..'
onder tussen probeert rayena wiyans mascara weg te vegen
Daar kwam een mooie golf 5 aan,die naar hun toeterde
'shiitt..ook dat nog geen aand8 aan schenken wiyan'
'jaa dat doe ik toch ook neit..'
'ewa staar dan dar niet zo naar!!'
'wuahahaha saffie is goed'
de auto komt naast hun parkeren en het raampje wordt naar beneden geschoven..
'ewaa dames..'
rayenaa en wiyan kijken expres de andere kant op
'wa stappen jullie nog in of niiet?'
rayenaa en wiyan doen aslof ze hem neit horen
'ja he hallo ik moest jullie toch op hallen of niiet? '
wiyan en rayenaa kijken op en lachen in barsten uit'wuahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah' Het is ADIL!!
dan herstelt wayenaa zich terwijl wiyan huilt van het lachen 'ehmmm sorry..we dachte....'rayena wou haar zin afmaken maar als wiyans broer erachter kwam dat ze vaak sjans hebben met jongens, leven ze neit lang meer  :hihi: 
'jullie dachten wat?'
'noouu ehm laat maar'zegt ze snel met een rood hoofd..
snel stapt ze achter in..
zodat wiyan wel voorin meot zitten, want ze weet dat wiyan hem een chte stuk vind!!
....
ver volg komt nog:d

----------


## ladyke

*Hey meid

Ik heb even moet inhalen, maar ik ben terug mee

 Verderrrrr doennn, je doet het echt zooo goed*

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaa ga snel verder liefiee xxx <33

----------


## liiefje

ik gaa gauw verder meiden!!  :duim:

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=limegreen]Ga Snel door Meisjuh.. Is echt een mooi verhaal..ben benieuwd na de rest..[[/GLOW]

----------


## laila_habibi

[GLOW=royalblue]heyy meid ga nou snel verder met je verhaal mannn tis echt een mooi verhaal tbarkalah[/GLOW]

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *allOhaatjes mensen ik gaa hier een neiuwe verhaal plaatsen genaamd:
> 
> De Playster totdat ze zelf werd Geplayd !!
> 
> 
> Hoofdpersoon= Wiyan
> Beste vriendin/&nicht= Rayena
> Broer= Salahdine
> ...






Misschien is het leuker als we allemaal een stukje toevoegen aan het verhaal en dan kijken waar het eindigt.  :Smilie:

----------


## laila_habibi

nog geen vervolgggg  :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=skyblue]je test je fans wel hoor..maar het is het waard..maar pls laat ons niet te lang wachten..ben zo benieuwd na de rest..
veel liefs een trouwe lezer[/GLOW]  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *[GLOW=skyblue]je test je fans wel hoor..maar het is het waard..maar pls laat ons niet te lang wachten..ben zo benieuwd na de rest..
> veel liefs een trouwe lezer[/GLOW] *


Meiid sorry wollah...Maar er zijn heel wat problemen tussengekomen  :frons: 
ik zal vandaag inshallah nog proberen een vervolg te zetten :kus:

7 meiid ik wil je vragen hoe je die glitter om je letters heen doet..
alvast bedankt  :love2:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Misschien is het leuker als we allemaal een stukje toevoegen aan het verhaal en dan kijken waar het eindigt. *


Dat lijkt me gn goed idee  :hihi: 
aangezien i kal heel wat verder ben  :knipoog:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *De lessen verliepen langzaam en vermoeiend en vooral slaapverwekkend!!  
> TZZZZZ hehe eindelijk de laatste schoolbel ging..
> Wiyan kwam rayenaa tegen op de gang..
> Rayena pakte haar mobiel en belde salah op om hun op te komen halen 
> salah: ja hallo?
> rayenaa: hallo salah.
> salah; wat is er meid/
> rayena: jah wij zijn uit je zou ons toch op komen halen?
> ...


De hele rit onderweg naar huis waren ze allemaal stil..
alleen rayenaa probeerde nog een gesprek te beginnen..
toen ze eindelijk thuis aankwam stapte rayenaa snel uiit en liep weg..
Wiyan wou net de hendel van de portier optrekken..totdat adil haar armvast pakte..
' eeuh wiyan w8 efffe'
' ehm..jaa?'
' nou eeh je hebtt mijn nummer maar je hebt me maar 1x maal gebeld..vind je me niet leuk ofzo?'
' nou..ehh msorry maar ik had echt geen tijd om je te bellen enzo :knipoog: '
'i kzal je gauw weer bellen'zei wiyan met een rood hoofd en ze wou snel et hendeltje opentrekken.
maar wr trok adil aan haar arm..
'alsjebleift wiyan,,zullen we wat afspreken..wat d8 je van morgen om 6 uur savonds bij de mac bij het station?'
'nou eeuh ik weet et niie..'
'alsjeblieft..we kunnen elkaar beter lereen kennen.'
hmmm d8 wiyan zo lelijk is ie nou ook weer niiet en dat lichaam wooww!!
'oke is goed dan zie ik je morgen doeg'
en iwyan stapte uiit
'ewa nou nou nou?'vroeg rayuena enthuosiast
'watte?' 
'yek e heks..zied evrtel'
'nou we hebben afgesproken voor morgen om 6 uur bij de mac :knipoog: '
'Yes!!'rayena sprong blij in de lucht  :hihi: 
' jeetje rayen. we hebben de loterij niet gewonnen  :maf: '
'hahaha okee ehm sorry kom we gaan naar binnen'
'okee haha'


sorry soorry voor dit kleine stukje maar zoals jullie weten heb ik nog steeds wat problemen  :knipoog:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## ladyke

Verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :engel:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

go go go.. mrrr xxxx

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Dat lijkt me gn goed idee 
> aangezien i kal heel wat verder ben *




WoW......wat een ego  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=skyblue]he meisjuh ga gauw verder..
sorry dat ik niet zo snel reageerde..
dit is een gloed... staat naast kleuren hierboven in je palet..
als je dat bedoelde teminste [/GLOW]  :argwaan:   :denk:  [GLOW=limegreen]maar pls ga zo snel mogelijk door.. :grote grijns: [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *WoW......wat een ego *


volgens mij begrijp je me niiet  :knipoog: 
ik bedoel we kunnen nu niet mr allerlei stukjes bij verzinnen aangezien ik zelf al een paar pagina's vol heb getypt en zelf nog heel wat fantasie in mn kop heb  :haha:  
maar open zelf dan een topic?  :melig2:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *De hele rit onderweg naar huis waren ze allemaal stil..
> alleen rayenaa probeerde nog een gesprek te beginnen..
> toen ze eindelijk thuis aankwam stapte rayenaa snel uiit en liep weg..
> Wiyan wou net de hendel van de portier optrekken..totdat adil haar armvast pakte..
> ' eeuh wiyan w8 efffe'
> ' ehm..jaa?'
> ' nou eeh je hebtt mijn nummer maar je hebt me maar 1x maal gebeld..vind je me niet leuk ofzo?'
> ' nou..ehh msorry maar ik had echt geen tijd om je te bellen enzo'
> ...


De volgende dag..et was inmiddels donderdag...nog twee dagen school dan vakantie :Smilie: )
Werd wiyane vroeg wakker..zomaar maar dat kwam ckr omdat ze de avond ervoor heel erg meo was en vroeg ging slapen.. :hihi: 
ze wilt naar de douche lopen maar ziet dat er al iemand in zitt..hm raar normaal is zij eerder wakker dan nada en salahdinn..
klop klop klop..'hallo wie der ook in zit eruit ik meot naar school :blozen: !!'
de deur gaat langzaam open..en salah komt er in slowmotion uit..
'ziied e mogool..niet expres zo lopen, en trouwens wat doe jij zo vroeg op? je had vanaf vandaag toch al vakantie?
'Jaa weeti k 'antwoord salah 'maar ik gaa vandaag naar Utecht'
'oww wat doen?'
'gwn shoppen enzo  :grote grijns:  '
'oww ik wou mee shiit maar kheb school :kwaad:  enne met wie gaa je?'
'Gwn alleen'
'alleen? wat heb je daar alleen te zoeken..je kunt beter wachten totodat ik van school b..... OH!!! w8 ik begrijp et al hahahahahahahahahah'
'watt begrijp je al?'zei salah scheinheilig..
' nou wie is et?'
'wie is wie?'salah kreeg nu een rode kop
'ewa vertel is et een leuke meid,hoe heet ze?is ze een marokkaan ziet ze er leuk uit?'
'nou eehhjah....ehm..ze is wel lleuk'begon salah langzaam
wa snel vertel ik meot zo gaan mann..!!'
'nou ze ziet er hl leuk uit..et is wel natuurlijk een marokakan en ze heet yasmina :knipoog: .saffuie?'
'hahaah saffie oke is goed.. :knipoog: '
' trouwens kun je mij nog helpen met kleding?'
'jaa en nou meot je ij effe laten gaan als ik heb gedoucht en zo kom ik je helpen :Smilie: '
'okee is goed..'
Wiyan gaat snel douchen..pakt een leuke 3-kwarte wijde spijkerbroek en een witte bloes en witte schoentje uit de kast en trekt ze aan.ze doet der haren in een hoge slordige knot..grote zilveren ronde oorbellen wat parfum en klaar..
ze klopt opde deur van salah's slaap kamer
'ewa saffie kom maar binnen hoor..'
salah zat daar nog steeds gewikkeld in een handoek op het bed  :hihi: '
'ye 3la mogool die je bent heb je niet effe ook alvast in je kast kunnen kijekn wat je aanwilt doen  :maf:  ?'
'ewa jah ik d8 jij zal et wel weten..'
'hmm okee effe kijken'wiyan rommelt wat in de kast van salah..
'nou hiier probeer dit maar eens met diit..'
ze pakt een spijkerbroek van G-start en een lichtblauwe lacostepolo eruit.. 'en doe dat maar aan met je witte met blauwe nikies  :knipoog: '
'saffie/'
'jaa okee thnqs..'
'geen dank maar je mag me wel naar school brenegn anders kom ik door jou helemaal te laat'
'hahaha sjitanana saffie is goed ik kom zo'
'oh ja en salah'
'ja?'
'vergeet neit wat D&G parfum op te spuiten :Smilie: '
'hahah ja oke'
wiyan loopt alvast naar beneden groet haar ouders..en w8 op salah zodra die naar benden komt vertrekken ze..
euh salah je hoeft me neit op te halen,want kom zelf wel wat later thuis'
'ow en je gaat waar naartoe?'
'nou gwn..de stad in met wat vriendinnen'
'ow okee ik vertrouw je dat wt je he  :knipoog: '
'ahaha tuurlijk' (je moest een weten dacht wiyan)

wordt vervolgd  :blozen:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elabaa .. ga gauw verder !! wollah is graaf xx

----------


## *MissyN*

*Ga gauw verder...veel liefs een fan..*

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *volgens mij begrijp je me niiet 
> ik bedoel we kunnen nu niet mr allerlei stukjes bij verzinnen aangezien ik zelf al een paar pagina's vol heb getypt en zelf nog heel wat fantasie in mn kop heb  
> maar open zelf dan een topic? *



Ik snapte je wel....  :Smilie: ...mijn opmerking was meer humoristisch bedoeld.
Veel succes met je verhaal.  :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Ik snapte je wel.... ...mijn opmerking was meer humoristisch bedoeld.
> Veel succes met je verhaal. *


wuahahahha okee is goed..ik begrijp je ;0
dankjewel  :duim:

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meid!!!

----------


## liiefje

iik gaa zo snel mogelijk verder.was deze site effe vergeten  :hihi:

----------


## orka-ogen

NIEUWE FAN MELDT ZICH AAN.
heel mooi verhaal doe zo voort.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *De volgende dag..et was inmiddels donderdag...nog twee dagen school dan vakantie)
> Werd wiyane vroeg wakker..zomaar maar dat kwam ckr omdat ze de avond ervoor heel erg meo was en vroeg ging slapen..
> ze wilt naar de douche lopen maar ziet dat er al iemand in zitt..hm raar normaal is zij eerder wakker dan nada en salahdinn..
> klop klop klop..'hallo wie der ook in zit eruit ik meot naar school!!'
> de deur gaat langzaam open..en salah komt er in slowmotion uit..
> 'ziied e mogool..niet expres zo lopen, en trouwens wat doe jij zo vroeg op? je had vanaf vandaag toch al vakantie?
> 'Jaa weeti k 'antwoord salah 'maar ik gaa vandaag naar Utecht'
> 'oww wat doen?'
> ...


Na school, w8 wiyan op rayenaa..
Eindelijk komt ze aan lopen: 'ewa e mizan waar was je?' zegt wiyan
' ja ik moest effe blijven gesprek enzo weet je'
'ja saffie is goed, je meot effe met mij mee tot de mac,b=voor het geval iemand ons ziet,ofzo en kwil neit alleen gaan,durf et nog neit cht weet je..'
'ja oke saffie is goed'
Wiyan en rayena lopen alvast naar de mac onderweg praten ze over aanstaande zaterdag,want ze gaan dan effe in utrecht shoppen, met der zus nada , en der verloofde rachid.
Salah gaat dit keer neit mee.
Eindelijk komen ze aan bij de mac..wiyan ziet adil al zitten :' en hoe zie ik eruit?'vraagt ze
'prima zied ga en doe je ding :knipoog: '
'wuahaha saffie is goed'
'oke ik zie je later weer hiier he'
'oke beslemaa'
wiyan loopy de mac binnen en loopt op adil af.hij staat op en geeft haar een kus op de wang..
'hai'
'hallo ziina, hoe gaat het me je' (adil)
'jah prima he en met jou?'
'ja hamdoulillah ook goed :knipoog: ' hij schuift een stoel zodat zij kan gaan zitten, en schuift die weer naar de tafel toe..
'ik heb al voor ons besteld :knipoog: ' zegt adil
'ow okee, wat heb je besteld dan?'
'nou voor jou een frietje met een visburger en een extra grote cola! :d'
'en voor mij een frietje, hamburger en ook een cola'
'hmm, okee eet je vlees?'
'jah, i kwist niet of jij het at, dus dacht ik bestel ik maar vis :knipoog: '
' ow nou okee :knipoog: ' tfoe, hij eet gewoon vakrne iiegg... dacht wiyan
eindelijk kwam het eten...wiyan schrokte alles naar binnen want ze had 's morgesn neit gegeten...
ze hield op toenz e merkte dat adil haar aanstaarde..
'ehm ja?'vraagt ze
' ow nikx hwr,maar je hebt wel honger he?'
'ahahaha ja sorry ik heb echt honger had niets gegeten  :knipoog: '
'ah geeft neit, je bent zo mooi als je t'
ow mijn god, mooi zijn als je eet? dacht wiyan hoe the fak komt ie daarop  :hihi: 




komt nog vervolg, sorry voor zo'n kleine

----------


## ladyke

hahahahahah dit was zo leuk stukje

zeker die laatste hahahah  :grote grijns: 

ga zo maar lekker door!  :terrorist:  

 :knipoog:  groetjes ladyke

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=red]jah en je hebt er een nieuwe fan der bij 
en hoe gaan we het vieren met een xxxxl vervolg :Smilie: 
xx sihem [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

wuahahaha meiden chte leuke reactie's ik zal zo snel mogelijk verder gaan  :Smilie:   :strik:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga gauw verder lieverdje
xxx je doet het goed  :zwaai:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Na school, w8 wiyan op rayenaa..
> Eindelijk komt ze aan lopen: 'ewa e mizan waar was je?' zegt wiyan
> ' ja ik moest effe blijven gesprek enzo weet je'
> 'ja saffie is goed, je meot effe met mij mee tot de mac,b=voor het geval iemand ons ziet,ofzo en kwil neit alleen gaan,durf et nog neit cht weet je..'
> 'ja oke saffie is goed'
> Wiyan en rayena lopen alvast naar de mac onderweg praten ze over aanstaande zaterdag,want ze gaan dan effe in utrecht shoppen, met der zus nada , en der verloofde rachid.
> Salah gaat dit keer neit mee.
> Eindelijk komen ze aan bij de mac..wiyan ziet adil al zitten :' en hoe zie ik eruit?'vraagt ze
> ...


Na het eten blivjen ze even zitten en kletsen
Adil:' ewa wiyan vertel eens hoeveel vriendjes heb je gehad enzo?'
Wiyan':'ehm...euuhh gn een?!'
Adil kijkt eerst bedenkelijk naar haar en antwoord dan:'oww zo, nog een schoon miesje dus :knipoog: '
'ehm ja :knipoog: '
'oke dan, zullen we effe gaan?'
'ehm is goed waarnatoe?'vraagt wiyan
'jah eeuh.. gwn effe wat rondrijden enzo?'
'hmm okee is goed" wiyan weet dat hij er wat achter zoekt maar zegt niets want ze heeft best wel zin in zijn gespierde lichaam!
Ze staan op en verlaten de mac,,
Adil opent de autodeur voor wiyan en ze stapt in..
Ze rijden langs het park en stoppen daarzo,achter een hoog muurtje
Adil zet de motot uit(van de auto)
'zo'zegt ie 'eindelijk alleen'en hij komt dichter tegen wiyan aanzitten...
Hij klapt haar stoel naar achteren zodat ze nu ligt..
Hij begint haar te zoenen , in haar nek,sabbelt aan haar oorlel,woelt met zijn hand door haar haar.
wiyan sluit haar ogen oh wat een heerlijk gevoel denkt ze
' vind je het fijn?'vraagt adil
'hmm,,ga verder'
'zo nog een schone meid die ik mag aanraken,' hij schuift haar truitje omhoog,en streelt en kust haar borsten.
hij probeert het bh-haakje aan de achter kant open te maken, maar het lukt neit zo goed,dus doet wiyan het zelf.
Naa een tijdje te liggen rollebollen,kijkt wiyan verschrikt op haar horloge 'shit het is al 11 uur damn :slik!: , adil saffie stop!'
'hmm nee nog even lekker wijf..'
'nee adil nu en ze duwt hem van zich af!'
'nee nog effe'
wiyan wordt wudan en geeft hem een trap in zijnballen
'aaauuw waarvoor doe je dat nou?!'
'zied breng me naar huis,of meot ik mn broer bellen en zeggen dat je me heir vasthoudt en probeert te verkrachten?!'
'doe effe normaal ik breng je al naar huis zeg,'
'okee zied en nu'
De rit naar huis is lang en stil..
eindelijk zet hij haar bij de mac (ondertussen had wiyan rayenaa al gebeld enal)
wiyan wil uitstappen,maar adil houdt haar tegen.'kunnen we morgen afspreken?'
'nee i kweet het niet'
'alsjeblieft,je bent neit alleen lekker,maar ook lief en mooi, en sorry voor vanavond..'
'hmm oke ik geef je nog een kans' in your dreams sukkel, ik gebruik je alleen voor de goedkope "s*x"
wiyan stapt uit, en ziet rayena al staan.
ei schat!' (wiyan)
'vuile bitch waar was je man? :slik!: !'
'jah hij wou me neit laten gaan enzo, i kvertel je het verhaal thuis wel'
'oef fman het is al half twaalf zied snel naar huis'
'denk je dat beba boos is/'
'nee,want je hebt geluk hij is niet thuis en je meoder ook neit!'
'meen je dat?'
'ja ze zijn naar gatchi mimoena'(rayena)
'ooh yes en je ouders ook?'
'ja,maar je kunt beter bang zijn'
'wrm?'
'ja salah is thuis,nada is weg met rachid', maar salahdine is faking boos man'
'hh shiit,,hij wist toch dat ik naar de stad ging met jou? hoe kan hij je hebbe gesproken dan?'
'jah hij belde ,de telefoon bestaat ook nog, hij zei dat je neit opneemt!'
'shit dat klopt mijn tel staat uiit'
'in ieder geval ik heb gezegd dat je naar de wc was ofzo ,hahahah' (rayenaa)
'jah oke lach maar, mesha ik krijg dalijk izjen klap!!'
'hahaha,maar vertel hoe was het/'
'ik vertel zowel, eerst een klap ontvangen enzo!'
'hahah saffie is goed'' 
wiyan pakt haar huislseutel en opent de voordeur..en...



vervolg komt nog  :blozen:

----------


## liiefje

wat langer be3da dan ander vervolg :knipoog:

----------


## ladyke

Jaaaaaaaa

gaaaaaaaaa verder lekker meid  :hihi: 

hahaha spannend  :grote grijns: 

groetjes ladyke

----------


## *MissyN*

Ga VERDER
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
is echt mooi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liiefje

[GLOW=pink]Meiiden ik gaa strakkiies wr verder!![/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

:jumping:  ... Yeah ...  :jumping:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer Meer Meer !!!

----------


## orka-ogen

leuk schrijf verder plz

----------


## liiefje

[GLOW=orange]*iik Gaa strakkies verder meiden (heren) wanneer ik thuis ben!!*   [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Na het eten blivjen ze even zitten en kletsen
> Adil:' ewa wiyan vertel eens hoeveel vriendjes heb je gehad enzo?'
> Wiyan':'ehm...euuhh gn een?!'
> Adil kijkt eerst bedenkelijk naar haar en antwoord dan:'oww zo, nog een schoon miesje dus'
> 'ehm ja'
> 'oke dan, zullen we effe gaan?'
> 'ehm is goed waarnatoe?'vraagt wiyan
> 'jah eeuh.. gwn effe wat rondrijden enzo?'
> ...


En Ja,hwr daar staat Salah dann..Bellend met zijn telefoon in zijn linkerhand.
Owh hij kijkt neit zo boos,dus dat zal ie ook neit zijn denkt wiyan.
'Salah lacht aan de telefoon, dus zo boos zal ie neit' zegt rayena alsof ze wuiyansgedachten leest
'jah kweetnie'


'okee saffie is goed,jongen Yassirr ik spreek je,latersz'
en Saklah hangt op.
Nadat hij ophangt kijkt ie woedend Wiyans richting op
'Jij, Bitch!! Waar was jij'en hij loopt op wiyan af
'iik iik ik... wa snaar de stad dat weet je toch?'
'Ja,maar de stad gaat om half tien dicht en het is nu kwart voor twaalf!!'
' uhh..jah we waren wat gaan drinken..'
'Ja ja het zal we,vuile kutwijf!! en waarom nam je de telefoon neit op he? ik kreeg de hele dag je voicemail!!'
'jaa eeh...mijn batterijen zijn op!'
'niiet liegen je hebt z evanmorgen nog op geladen!'
!!!PATS!!!
Hij gaf haar een klap opde wang.
Wiyan stond met haar mond open naar salah te kijken nog NOOIT heeft hij haar geslagen of aangeraakt.
Wiyan kreeg tranen in haar ogen maar probeerde zich in te houden,
rayena staarde ademloos van de een naar de ander wachtend op een reactie.
'zied ga naar boven' zei salahdine zachtjes
Wiyan deraade zich om en liep de trap op,gevolgd door Rayenaa.
Ze leit zich vallen op haar bed en begon zachtjes te snikken'nog..no...nog nooit heeft hij mij aangeraakt'
'ach kom op meid,het komt wel goed hij was gewoon erg bezorgd en ergens heeft ie wel gelijk hoor,het is wel erg laat!'
'jah, i kwas d tijd vergeten maar dit ..dit had ik nooit verwacht van hem..'
'ewa jah meiid..ik gaa nu effe tandenpoetsen en slapen ik hoor eht morgen wel allemaal saffie?'
'saffie is goed meid,'wiyan deed haar kleding uit en ging in bed liggen met haar boxer en bh aan.
Het is toch warm dus..

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *En Ja,hwr daar staat Salah dann..Bellend met zijn telefoon in zijn linkerhand.
> Owh hij kijkt neit zo boos,dus dat zal ie ook neit zijn denkt wiyan.
> 'Salah lacht aan de telefoon, dus zo boos zal ie neit' zegt rayena alsof ze wuiyansgedachten leest
> 'jah kweetnie'
> 
> 
> 'okee saffie is goed,jongen Yassirr ik spreek je,latersz'
> en Saklah hangt op.
> ...


De voglende ochtend negeerde Wiyan Salah volkomen.
Ze zouden vandaag naar Utrecht gaan en ze had e rnu totaal zin in, ze zou alleen met Nada Gaan de Trouwjurk passen(nada he)
Wiyan ging eerst douchen en dook daarna haar kledingkast in
Ze pakte er een zwarte Indiana rose broek uit met gele bloemen print aan de rechterzijkant van de rechter broekpijp  :hihi: 
Daarop pakte ze een Gele mouwloos hempje,Met grote goude oorbellen.
Gaar neiuwe goude nikes,en haar grote Chanel zonnebrill..
Hij is natuurlijk well nep maar dat merkt geen hond..Ghhehehehe...

Ze loopt de trap af naar beneden.
Beneden komt ze Salah tegen. 'Goedemorgen Wiyan'
wiyan doet alsof ze hem neit ziet en groet nada,
haar ouders bleven bij het bezoek slapen dus die waren er neit
'eeuh nada kom ziied we gaan'
; ja ss goed meid, w8 effe, gaat Rayenaa nieit mee?'
'eeh nee,ze is met een vriendin naar Den Bosch'leigt wiyan rayerna had gewoon een date met een of andere younes.maarjaah dat gaat hun neits aan en vooral salah neit die het hele gesprek volgde

Ze stapt alvast de nieuwste golf in van ada,die ze als kado heeft gekregen van Rachid.
voor haar verjaardag vraag me net hoe hij die betaald heeft  :hihi: 
Nada stapt ook in en start de auto,
Wiyan pakt wat cd's uit het ladekastje., Amr Diab hhhmm daar heb i kwel zin in
Ze zet de cdspeler zo hard ie kan!1 en zij en nada beginnen vrolijk har dmee te zingen!!

Ze stoppen bij de stoplicht en net op dat moment komt er een blauwe mercedes vol marokkanen naast hun  :moe: 
'ewa psst e zina's kom met ons mee!!'
'waar gaan jullie heen, kom kom 'roept de ander
'Geeen aandacht geven wiyan'
'sorry nada maar i kkan het neit laten'lacht wiyan en steekt haar middelvingen naar hun op!!
'owh spring toch op groen k* tstoplicht'smeekt nada
En net op dat moment springt het lciht op groene en racet nada weg.
'Yekoem kom met ons mee ik vergeef je d emiddelvinger'zegt een van hun
Nada slaat dan de hoek om!!..

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

mooi stuk
komt er vanavond nog eenvervolg
xx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *mooi stuk
> komt er vanavond nog eenvervolg
> xx*


 [GLOW=green]Yep meiid kijk maar  :knipoog: [/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

*Mooi* ...
Ga snel Verder....
ik wil meer..!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

elaba lieverd
ga gauw verder
xxx

----------


## meryemo

leuk vervolgje!! :Smilie: 

ga zeker verder!

kusjes  :zwaai:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *De voglende ochtend negeerde Wiyan Salah volkomen.
> Ze zouden vandaag naar Utrecht gaan en ze had e rnu totaal zin in, ze zou alleen met Nada Gaan de Trouwjurk passen(nada he)
> Wiyan ging eerst douchen en dook daarna haar kledingkast in
> Ze pakte er een zwarte Indiana rose broek uit met gele bloemen print aan de rechterzijkant van de rechter broekpijp 
> Daarop pakte ze een Gele mouwloos hempje,Met grote goude oorbellen.
> Gaar neiuwe goude nikes,en haar grote Chanel zonnebrill..
> Hij is natuurlijk well nep maar dat merkt geen hond..Ghhehehehe...
> 
> ...


'hehe van die zijn we af!'lacht nada
hahahah zeker' wiyan stopt een ander cd in de cdspeler,en zet hem op zn hardst, ze zingen allebei luid mee,opdat moment rijden er een el hadj en el hadja naast hun,en schudden met hun hoofd'la hawla wala qoewata illa billah'
'ach man, ze meoten eerst eens op hun eigen dochters letten ,wanz t weten 100% neit wat die uispoken'zegt wiyan tegen nada
'ja je hebt gelijk,maar toch doe maarw at zachter die muziek'
'okee wat jij wilt'
eindelijk komen ze naar een uurtje rijden aan, in utrecht
Ze lopen gelijk naar de bruidswinkel waar nada haar jurk heeft gekocht
'goedenmiddag waar kan ik u mee van dienst zijn?'vraagt de verkoopmedewerkster
nada pakt wat papieren uit haar tas en laat ze zien;'nou, ik kom mijn jurk weer passen'
'ow oke i kzie het al kom maar mee lopen naar achter'
wiyan en nada volgen de vrouw.
wiyan heeft de jurk nog neit gezien, omdat nada wou dat het een verrassing bleef.
Wiyan neemt plaats op een bankje terwijl nada voor haar in de paskamer is gaan passen.
'lukt het een beetje?'vraagt wiyan lachend terwijl ze nada allemaal oeff geluiden en zuchten hoort maken
'oeff ja het gaat wel,het is heir alelen zo krap enzo'
'hahaha schiet nou op i kwil zien!'
'okee ben je der klaar voor, ik kom eruit!'
'okee zied'
Nada kmot het hokje uit, en wiyan blijft haar aanstaren
'damn nada! waaaaowww zooo mooi!!!'
De jurk was een strapless jurk dus zonder bandjes of mouwen, hij liep stark om haar lichaam en daarnaa heel wijd,gebordduurd met duizend en een kraaltjes.
hij was neit wit maar champagne kleurig, omdat nada toch wat anders wou,.
Wiyan loopt om nada heen, en bekijkt haar! 'ohw prachtig!!'
'jah vind je/ ik dacht dat ik toch maar met jou moest komen eerder om een jurk te kiezen,maar ik wou eht ook als verassing doen'
'nee joh hij is echt prachtig!'
'jah vind ik ook, ik heb die gekozen met naima(vriendin van nada), maar kijk dez eknoop hier zit wat los,dus ze meoten het een en ander nog wat aandoen,dan kunnen we die ophalen de dag voor de bruiloft,wordt cht druk man!'
'jaah ckr maar wel leuk,nog twee bruiloften krijgen we!'
Nada trouwt gewoon in nederland net voor ze naar maghreb vertrekken volgende week al.
en de week daarop gaan ze naar marokko waar hun nicht trouwt uit, Frankrijk....
wiyan gaat weer zitten op de bank terwijl nada de jurk gaat uitdoen,opdat moment rinkelt het belletje dat betekent dat iemand binnen komt.
wiyan kijkt wie der binnen stapt en jaa hwrr,.daar staat....  :stout:

----------


## *MissyN*

:jumping:  More...More....More...  :jumping: 

ga verder meid 
je laat me in spanning

----------


## orka-ogen

oh y gooooooooood wie, wie staat er
schrijf vlug een vervolg

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer Meid..
goed  :knipoog:  x

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meiddd

----------


## liiefje

ahahaha sorry meiden dat jullie zolang moeten wachten maar ik ben heel erg ziek, dus kan ik nu effe nog niet verder schrijven!!  :regie:

----------


## orka-ogen

Allah y chafik, verzorg je goed, 
weet dat je fans op je wachten.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'hehe van die zijn we af!'lacht nada
> hahahah zeker' wiyan stopt een ander cd in de cdspeler,en zet hem op zn hardst, ze zingen allebei luid mee,opdat moment rijden er een el hadj en el hadja naast hun,en schudden met hun hoofd'la hawla wala qoewata illa billah'
> 'ach man, ze meoten eerst eens op hun eigen dochters letten ,wanz t weten 100% neit wat die uispoken'zegt wiyan tegen nada
> 'ja je hebt gelijk,maar toch doe maarw at zachter die muziek'
> 'okee wat jij wilt'
> eindelijk komen ze naar een uurtje rijden aan, in utrecht
> Ze lopen gelijk naar de bruidswinkel waar nada haar jurk heeft gekocht
> 'goedenmiddag waar kan ik u mee van dienst zijn?'vraagt de verkoopmedewerkster
> ...


En daar staat Ja.hwr ze ziet het goed--Yassin
'shit what tha fak!!'vloekt ze ze draait zich snel om zodat hij haar niet ziet,maar het is al te laat.
'eei wiyan,wattoevallig jij hier!, ga je trouwen meh?'
'ahaha heei yassin,wat toevallig jij hier!"?'
'ja, ik moet de jurk ophalen van mijn nicht die gaat trouwen in de zomer in maghreb,ze vertrekken overmogen al naar maghreb daarom :knipoog: '
'ohw,dat wist ik niet!'
'jah jullie worden ook nog uitgenodigd denk ik,'
' ow okee wat leuk!'
'maare je hebt lang niets meer van je laten horen wiyan,waarom niet?'begon hij opeens op een zachte toon
'ehm...euuh..eeuhh'
'ow okee je vind me neit leuk,ik snap het al!'
wiyan wou expres neit antwoorden want ze wist dat nada meeluisterde.
ondertussen liep yassin naar de kassa om af te rekenen.en hij wou de deur uitlopen.
'ach wat kan mij het schelen!,wacht yassin!!'
'eeuh ja wiyan.sorry i kzal je neit meer rlastig vallen! :knipoog: '
'nee,,euhh,,ik vind je wel leuk,,enzo..weet je wat! zullen we wat afspreken,je gaat toch niet overmorgen ook naar maghreb?!'
'eeuhh.eigenlijk wel,maar dan zie ik je wel in maghreb ofzo!'
'oww okee,jammer,nou veel plezier en ik zie je nog wel inshallah'
'owkee,beslemma'en yassin gaf haar ongemakkelijk een hand.
En zo liep hij weg.
wiyan liep terug en plofte neer op de bank.
'ewa kifesh , ken je hem al goed nigh?!''
euh..'
'jaa wiyan nou hoef je neitt e ontkennen,ik ben je grote zus zied vertel!'
'nou okee,hij is zo leuk ,die yassin!'
'nou,je weet is vriend van salaha als ie er ook maara chter kmot dat je contact met hem hebt h!'
; jah i kweet en daarom moet je het aan niemand vertellen,en ook niet aan rachid hoor!'
'hahahahahaha jaah is goed'
'ik meen het nada !'
'ja beloogd.'
'okee dan'
Nada gaf de jurk terug aan de medewerkster en betaalde de laatste deel van de jurk.
Ze liep het winkeltje uit en gingen bij een turkse doner kebab zaak wat eten.
'heb ik je trouwens al verteld dat beba en yemma meteen die maandag naar mijn bruilfot naar maghreb gaan!'
'nee?!! zeg wollah?!'
'jaa seriues,ik gaa heerlijk op huwelijksreis dus kom ik inshallah twee weken later aan in maghreb'
'ohh yes yes yes!! het huis voor mij alleen,en rayenaa!!'
'jah haar ouders gaan mee met bebaa en yemma dus ze zal wel bij ons moeten blijven,maar vergeet niet dat salah er ook nog is h!'
'ow jah shit,ik wou party gaan houden'zei wiyan voor de gein
'als je het maar uit je hoofd laat!'
'hahaha is grap man gekk!!'
'hahaha okee wist ik heus wel  :ego: '
'maare dat beteknt dus dat i ken rayenaa met salah naa maghreb gaan?!'
'yep,normaal zouden wij met jullie meegaan maar dat gaat dus neit door,omdat wij dan lekker in Aruba zitten!'
'ewa meoten we dan alleen met salah zijn?'
'jah kweet neit mischien gaan wat vrienden mee!'
'wat?!!'
'jah dat zei die laatst'
'nee dat wil ik neit hebben,shit!'vloekt wiyan
'huh? wat maakt juo dat nou uit? en je hebt het toch zo op salah's vrienden  :stout: ?'
'jah maar neit twee dagen mee in de auto!'
'hahaha meskiienaa!! jallah kom we gaan weer!'
Nada betaalt de rekening en ze gaan op zoek naar nog een leuke jurk voor wiyan,: jah ze wilt er heel graag nog eentje bij, opde kosten van Nada dan!!

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *Allah y chafik, verzorg je goed, 
> weet dat je fans op je wachten.*


shoekran meid,
nou voor jullie toch nog een vevrolg terwijl ik ziek ben :frons:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Elabaaa,
Ga snel verder en inshallah komt alles met je goed?
xxx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door _BrokenGirl__ 
> *Elabaaa,
> Ga snel verder en inshallah komt alles met je goed?
> xxx*


sorry, dat ik het vraag meid maar wat is elaba?  :maf2:  

en shoekran voor eht vragen het gaat nu alweer stukken beter met mij,al hamdoulillah!:goedzo:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Oww srry.. dat is bij ons een woordje zoals
Heyy, Of Hoi.. HIhi 
dikke zoennn

----------


## laila_habibi

type met die vinger toppen jallah

----------


## orka-ogen

ga je verder schrijven please?
het begint net spannend te worden
weet ik door de reis naar marokko  :knipoog:   :oog:

----------


## *MissyN*

hopelijk ben je snel beter want ik kan niet wachten op een vervolgjuh van je onwijs mooi verhaaltjuh..  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Ga snel Verder...
k kan nie wachtuh...  :stout:   :stout:

----------


## liiefje

[GLOW=orange]Brokengirl, okee dan hahahaha;0
Ben je egyptisch ofzodan?!  :player:  

Maar orka ogen,wrm weet je dat het spannend wordt op de reis naar maghreb! :hihi: 

en de andere bedankt meiden!
ik gaa zo weer verder!  :knipoog:  [/GLOW]

----------


## orka-ogen

Die reizen zijn toch altijd avontuurlijk.
ik spreek uit ervaring. je leert nieuwe mensen kennen.
je doet stomme dingen,...

niet dat ik je verhaal ken ofzo?

al bij al je doet het schitterend  :duim:   :schok:   :schok:   :schok:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *Die reizen zijn toch altijd avontuurlijk.
> ik spreek uit ervaring. je leert nieuwe mensen kennen.
> je doet stomme dingen,...
> 
> niet dat ik je verhaal ken ofzo?
> 
> al bij al je doet het schitterend            *


[GLOW=crimson]ahahaha okee,dan,
sorry dat ik gister neit door kon gaan met typen!  :blozen:  [/GLOW]

----------


## liiefje

[GLOW=coral]ewaa,moet ik verder gaan of niiet? :blozen: 







ik hou van positieve reactie's!!  :handbang:   :haha: [/GLOW]

----------


## gizmoo

Wat een slet is die wiyan toch.......ze heeft geluk dat ze alleen maar verkracht is.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Wat een slet is die wiyan toch.......ze heeft geluk dat ze alleen maar verkracht is.*


[GLOW=orange]als je goed gelezen hebt is ze neit vrekracht ,maar aangerand dus bijna verkracht :knipoog: [/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

ga gauw verder....

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *En daar staat Ja.hwr ze ziet het goed--Yassin
> 'shit what tha fak!!'vloekt ze ze draait zich snel om zodat hij haar niet ziet,maar het is al te laat.
> 'eei wiyan,wattoevallig jij hier!, ga je trouwen meh?'
> 'ahaha heei yassin,wat toevallig jij hier!"?'
> 'ja, ik moet de jurk ophalen van mijn nicht die gaat trouwen in de zomer in maghreb,ze vertrekken overmogen al naar maghreb daarom'
> 'ohw,dat wist ik niet!'
> 'jah jullie worden ook nog uitgenodigd denk ik,'
> ' ow okee wat leuk!'
> ...



Ze lopen een leuk boetiekje in,en wiyan ziet meteen de prachtigste jurk hangen! :wow: 
'ohh nada die meot ik hebben!'
De jurk was oranje, met lichtgrone geborduurde bloemmetjes erop,pof mouwen,een heel lange mouwen.De jurk had ook een kleine sleepje en van voren hele grote spleet!en had een prachtige boothals die viel langs haar schouders heen!
'ewa wat is de prijfwant hij is inderdaad mooi!'
'uhm hij kost 450, !! maar i kwil em zo graag aan dan op jou bruiloft enzo!!'
'nou, hij is zooo duur man i kweet het niet!'
'ach,kom op leive zus je trouwt maar een keer!'
'ach waarom neit,jallah gaa passen!'
wiyan trekt dat ding van de haak en sleept em mee naar de paskamer! :hihi: 
'eka doe rustig e mizan we hebben em nog neit eens gekocht!'schreeut nada
'ja ja'en wiyan loopt de paskamer in.
Nada neemt plaats op een stoeltje en legt alle tassen naast haar neer op de grond!
'ewa wiyan schiet op, je maakt me neiuwgierig!'
'jahaa ik kom al!,'
wiyan opent de gordijnen van het pashokje en komt erui'en?'vraagtz e onzeker
Nada blifjt met oepn mond staren! 'damn wiyan!!! met deze jurk he maak je alle meiden stikjaloers en willen alle jongens met jou een date!'
'seriues? is ie echt mooi bedoel ik?'
'hahahah tuurlijk meid,wollah hij is prachtig'
De jurk zat wiyan inderdaad als gegoten!
'safi wiyan die neem je,jallah doe uit zied!'
'weet e het zeker vind je em echt neit duur!'
'ahaha,geeft niet joh en ik heb gezien dat de eigenaar een marokkaan is :stout:  mischien kunnen we wel wat afdingen ofzo!'
'okee is goed dan,effe uitdoen!'
uiteindlijk nemen ze de jurk mee voor 375, 
Wiyan straalt hlmal.'ewa gaan we nog ergens naartoe nigh?' vraagt ze
'jah we meoten nog langs die ziana bij ons in rotterdam!'
'ohw ja helemaal vergeten, zied we gaan'
'jah maar eerst effe langs die bruidschoenewinekel,was dat ook bijna vergeten!'
Ze loepn de winkel binnen en nada koopt de schoenen die ze al wou,ze zijn prachtig gebroken wit bijna hetzelfe e kleur als haar champagnekleurige bruidsjurk,en ze zijn afgewerkt met op op het sluitingsbandje aan de zijkant een paar diamanten steentjes!


ik gaa gauw verder!  :handbang:

----------


## gizmoo

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *[GLOW=orange]als je goed gelezen hebt is ze neit vrekracht ,maar aangerand dus bijna verkracht[/GLOW]*



Oh..ik las, dacht ik, in het verhaal dat ze zelf vertelde dat ze verkracht was. Bedankt voor de correctie.  :Smilie:

----------


## *MissyN*

mooi mooi mooi mooi mooi mooi...
ga gauw verder

----------


## orka-ogen

please continue  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door gizmoo_ 
> *Oh..ik las, dacht ik, in het verhaal dat ze zelf vertelde dat ze verkracht was. Bedankt voor de correctie. *


er staat bijna verkracht maar niet helemaal verkracht,dus heet het eigenlijk aangerand! :hihi:

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

ooh ga snel verder!!
goed zoow ..
en neen ik ben niet egyptisch hehe.. dikke zoen xx

----------


## sel18

he meid,echt een top verhaal.ik heb het nog niet helemaal af maar dat komt nog wel. je zou zo een schrijfster kunnen worden nou ik kan niet wachten tot dat ik de rest van het verhaal heb gelezen 
kusjes en groetjes saloua

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Ze lopen een leuk boetiekje in,en wiyan ziet meteen de prachtigste jurk hangen!
> 'ohh nada die meot ik hebben!'
> De jurk was oranje, met lichtgrone geborduurde bloemmetjes erop,pof mouwen,een heel lange mouwen.De jurk had ook een kleine sleepje en van voren hele grote spleet!en had een prachtige boothals die viel langs haar schouders heen!
> 'ewa wat is de prijfwant hij is inderdaad mooi!'
> 'uhm hij kost 450, !! maar i kwil em zo graag aan dan op jou bruiloft enzo!!'
> 'nou, hij is zooo duur man i kweet het niet!'
> 'ach,kom op leive zus je trouwt maar een keer!'
> 'ach waarom neit,jallah gaa passen!'
> ...


Ze lopen de winkel uit,op weg naar de auto,tussen de drukke menigte!
Tussendoor kopen ze no een ijsje,bij een marokkaanse ijscoboer die met hun probeertte flirten! :jammer: 
hehe eindelijk na een half uurtje zoeken,vinden ze de auto weer terug! :hihi: 
'damn it,nee he!' vloekt nada
'wat is er?'
'kijk dan'zegt nada wijzend naar de drie jongens die tegen haar auto aanleunen.
'shit, ik wil dit neit wr meemaken'wiyan begint bijna te huilen
'saffie doe normaal klein kind,wat meot er gebeuren,ik vraag gewoon of ze weg willen gaan'
'nee we stappen gewoon in saffie!'
'ye mogool hoe moet ik dat doen asl twee tegen de portier aan leunen!'
 :Mad:  
'oww okee,zied kom we gaan vragen,hoe oud zij nze denk je?'
'hmmm,18 19?'
'oeff,okee kom'
ze lopen met stevige tappen door naar de auto
'ehm,mag i ker effe bij?'vraagt nada terwijl ze al haar sleutel in het sleutelgat wil stoppen.
net op dat moement pakt de jongen haar hand'zo zo zo,dus we hebben een goede auto gekozen! :stou't:'
'ehm, wil je alsjeblieft mijn hand los laten?!'
'zo zo,nog een grote mondje k nog'
wiyan durft neits te zeggen of zich ook maar te verveoren bang,dat ze haar ook vastpakken.
Het is wel druk,om haar heen maar toch durft ze zich geen vin te vervoeren!
'wil je me aub loslaten'herhaalt nada
'en anders?'zegt de jongen met een glimlach waar wiyan d ekippevel van krijgt!
'eeiii,doe normaal en laat mijn zusje los vuile homo,'
wiyan draait zich om,en jaar hwr daar staat Yassin wr!  :Iluvu: 
'oh,ewa saffie,ga weg man,menna jouw zusje' zegt de jnogen wr
in eens beginnen meer mensen erom heen zich mee te bemeoien.
Yassin loopt op de jongen af een geeft hem een vuist in z'n gezicht!
'aaaaaauwww jij mogool'schreeuwt de jongen uit van pijn terwijl hij valt op de grond.
De andere twee jongens staren maar wat naar yassin,totdat een wat oudere man eraan komt en schreeuwt: ' karim,e lihoed mienteged?! h顡 zied e teded!!!'
'waga ejeh e 3emie semhay,'zegt de jnogen liggend op de grond,
Hij strompelt overein en roept: 'mo,bilal we gaan,'draait zichd an om naar yassin en sist hem toe; en jij kk sukekl als ik jou ooit nog zie,wollah 7te ik vermoord je!'
'ja ja,luister naar je oom en zied wegwezen!' zegt yassin koeltjes

uiteindelijk loopt iedereen weg en staan nada(bevend) en wiyan (kippevel) daar nog met yassin.
'eeuhh,wollah yassin bedankt!'
'ach,meid geen probleem wat meost i kdan doen doorlopen en de grote zus van mn vriend zien aangerand te worden zien?!'
'ahaha shoekran'
wiyan voelt zich behaoorlijk stom,omdat ze niet om hulp ofzo heeft geschreeuwd.
'euhm,jaa bedankt yassin!'
'geen probleem meiden! euuh..gaan jullie terug naar r'dam?'
'jaa :knipoog: ,maar we meoten ook langs mijn ziana,dus :knipoog: '
'oww okee, i krijd ook terug dus ik gaa wel met jullie mee,voordat zich er nog meer incidenten voor spelen! :knipoog: '
wuahaha is goed dan,maar we gaan wel eerst langsd e ziana dan ga je maar mee hwr  :Wink:  'zegt nada
'geen probleem'en hij knipoogt naar wiyan
die vuurrood wordt!

----------


## ladyke

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

je moet verder doen meid!

ik kan niet wachten 

[GLOW=limegreen]more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more more[/GLOW]

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Meer Schatjeee
xxx

----------


## *MissyN*

mooi  :boeps:  
echt mooi... :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
ga snel verder...PLS  :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

Je bent er vroeg bij missyN! :hihi:

----------


## Vanity

hey, meid ga snel verder.

echt een heel mooi verhaal

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Ze lopen de winkel uit,op weg naar de auto,tussen de drukke menigte!
> Tussendoor kopen ze no een ijsje,bij een marokkaanse ijscoboer die met hun probeertte flirten!
> hehe eindelijk na een half uurtje zoeken,vinden ze de auto weer terug!
> 'damn it,nee he!' vloekt nada
> 'wat is er?'
> 'kijk dan'zegt nada wijzend naar de drie jongens die tegen haar auto aanleunen.
> 'shit, ik wil dit neit wr meemaken'wiyan begint bijna te huilen
> 'saffie doe normaal klein kind,wat meot er gebeuren,ik vraag gewoon of ze weg willen gaan'
> ...


Yassin stapt in(z'n eigen auto h!) en ze gaan op weg.
'hehe zijn we wr in r'dam,heerlijk zeg bijna thuis!'zegt wiyan vermoeid terwijl ze uitstapt om bij de ziana binnen te gaan
De ziana heeft een eigen atelier, met haar eigen spulletjes.
Nada maakt de deur open en er begint een belletje te rinkelen.
wiyan voelt zich neit cht op haar gemak terwijl Yassin achter haar staat!
Ze lopen naar binnen en nada neemt plaats op een stoel,en yassin gaat naast haar zitten terwijl wiyan als een bezetene rond begint te lopen en alles effe aan moet raken als een klein kind,
die alles z mooi vind!
'ey mogool kom heir zitten!'
wiyan vergeet dat yassin er bij zit en zegt afwezig' neeee,i kwil heir kijken h i kwil nu ok z graag trouwen'enz ekijkt nada dan aan
Yassin begint te grinikken,en nada lacht schaapachtig naar haar.
wiyan wordt al weer helemaal rood.

Eindelijk komt ziana chaimae aan,
'salaam nada hoe gaat het meid!'
'salaam chaimae,prime en met jou?'
'hamdoulillah gaat goed en al klaar voor de grote dag?!'
'jah ben wel zenuwachtig!'
'ewa komt goed meid inshallaah komt goed!'
nshallah'
'ah en dit is zeker je zusje?'vraagt ze
'eeuh,jaa kun je het zo goed zien?'grinnikt nada
'haha jaa jullie lijken sprekend op mekaar!'
'ahahaah 'lacht wiyan ze3ma dan.
'en wie is dit dan?'en ze geeft yassin een hand
het verhaal lag wat te ingewikkeld dus zegt nada:'dit is de vriend van wiyan m'n zusje'
'voordat yassin kon zeggen wie hij is'heeft nada al beantwoord
'ne...AU.!!'wiyan wou watz eggen maar werd gekenepen in haar zij door nada.
'ahaha aangenaam ik ben yassin vriend van wiyan!''
wiyan word helemaal rood,maar toch voelt ze dat haar hart een sprongetje maakt!
'selaam yassin ik ben chaimae!'
'jallah nada zied we gaan wer passen voor de laatste keer,ik heb hier en daar wat bij bewerkt!'
 kee kom maar op dan!'
Nada loopt met chaimae naar de kleedkamer.
en Yassin neemt plaats naast wiyan!
'h,,grappig h wat die chaimae zei he?'
'jaa hwr'antwoord wiyan terug en ze voelt wr dat ze rood wordt  :hihi:

----------


## *MissyN*

Yep  :droef:  Te VROEG....
ben nog net zo moe als toen ik me bed uitstapte..  :argwaan:  hahah
maar je verhaal was weer toppie..hopelijk ga je gauw verder..

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga Snel Verder LIeverd 
xx

----------


## liiefje

srry meiden maar ben wr ziek geworden en wordt opgenomen in het ziekenhuis!!

dus gaa gauw verder!

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=silver]
Bedankt voor je geweldige vervolgje  :grote grijns: 

Doe maar rustig aan meid

Ik hoop dat alles in orde komt Incha'Allah [/GLOW] .

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Ga gauw verder lieverdje x

----------


## *MissyN*

meisjuh..  :engel:  
doe maar rustig aan..
je moet eerst beter worden...
BETERSCHAP

----------


## liiefje

ThQ's meiiden:sjans:


 :blauwe kus: 

ik gaa strakkies in de avond wr verder!

Tot strakkie's  :Smilie:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Doe maar rustig aan,, gezondheid komt op de eerste plaats h  :knipoog: 



Insha'Allah wordt je betrr!!


Kissiiies
-xxx-
Imane..

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Yassin stapt in(z'n eigen auto h!) en ze gaan op weg.
> 'hehe zijn we wr in r'dam,heerlijk zeg bijna thuis!'zegt wiyan vermoeid terwijl ze uitstapt om bij de ziana binnen te gaan
> De ziana heeft een eigen atelier, met haar eigen spulletjes.
> Nada maakt de deur open en er begint een belletje te rinkelen.
> wiyan voelt zich neit cht op haar gemak terwijl Yassin achter haar staat!
> Ze lopen naar binnen en nada neemt plaats op een stoel,en yassin gaat naast haar zitten terwijl wiyan als een bezetene rond begint te lopen en alles effe aan moet raken als een klein kind,
> die alles z mooi vind!
> 'ey mogool kom heir zitten!'
> ...


Ze zitten daar een tijdje stil nmaast mekaar,totdat nada eindelijk kmt!
'en? wat vinden jullie?!'vraagt ze
'wooowoww...nada die is prachtig!!!' zegt wiyan
'eeuhhm,jaah is mooi, ik heb hier geen verstand van maar uik vind em wel mooi :blozen: '
'ahahahahhaa,,okee dan'lacht nada
en ze verdwijnt wer in de paskamer
wiyan hodut he tneit meer vol in die ongemakkelijke stilte met yassin
dus staat op en gaat jurken bekijken
wooaaaaww ze vind ze llml prachtig!!
'ewa pas dan eentje ofzo"ze schrikt op van de stem van Yassin achter haar.
Hij staat zo dichtbij haar dat ze zijn adem in haar nek voelt.
'eeuhmh nee,joh ik gaa toch neit trouwen ofzo :knipoog: '
ze draait zich om naar hem toe,nu staan ze oog in oog tegeover mekaar!
'jaaahwel wiyan kom eentje passen voor de gein'zegt nada die yassin had gehoord
Yassin neemt meteen een stap achteruit van wiyan
'eeuh,,hahaha okee dan'antwoord wiyan
Ze pakt meteen een prachtige jurk die ze de hele tijd al zag hangen.zo mi Lichtgroene onderjurk, met een lichtroze net stof er overheen :love: 
Ze was op slag verleifd op die prachtige jurk.
Ze pakt d ejurk en loopt naar de paskamer.
Ze trekt haar kleindg uit,en prbeert de onderste jurk aan te trekken,damn dat valt neit mee man,die is zo zwaar! en hij zit zoo strak ,ze krijgt em cht neit n!
'nada!! NADAA!'schreeuwt ze'
'jaa wat is er,schreeuw neit zo,gekk!'
'kom hier,i kzit vast me tm'n hoofd in dei jurk!''
als nada haar ziet barst ze in lachen uit'wuahahahahahahahha,i kdenk dati k je maar zo zall aten,.hahahaha'
'nee help me NU!!'
'hahaha okee rustig,e mogool die jurk heeft een ritssluiting je hebt em niet eens opengemaakt!'
'cht waar zitzied help!'
'hahaha'nada maakt de ritssluiting open,
en wiyan trekt de jurk normaal aan.
'ewa kun je eht vanaf hier wel zelf?!'
'jaa saffie thanks'
Wiyan trekt de prachtige lichtroze netjurk erver heen. hij staat haar als gegoten,de jurk heeft een prachtige boothals,en hele lange wijduitlopende mouwen!
Ze pakt het kroontje die de negaffa daar had neer gelegd,doet haar haar mooi in een elegante knotje omhoog,dan het kroontje op.
e de grote Gouden ketting die ernaast ligt.
Wuaaauuw ze ziet er prachtig uit! al zegt ze het zelf :hihi: 


"zijn jullie klaar?!'vraagt ze
'jaa!!' roepen yassin,en nada terug.
Ze opent het paskamer deurtje en komt er voorzichtig uit,bang dat ze struikelt
"en? wat vinden jullie ervan?'
Nada blifjt haar aan staren 'oohh hmijn god,zusje jwaaaaaauwww!1 ik heb je nog noooit zoooo mooi gezien,echt een le3rosa ben je nu!!, je meot gaan trouenwe!'
'hahahaha gek doe normaal man,ik word pas naar de vakantie 17 :haha: '
'maakt nieut uit,trouw in dez ejurk,hij staat je beeldschoon'
Ondertussen zat Yassin haar nog steeds wezenloos aan te staren!
h, mijn god dit meot inshallah mijn bruidje worden later! ze is prachtig denk hij ..
Wejemaa ik word verleifd denk ik!  :Iluvu:  denk hij.
'yassi hallo yassiinn?'nada zwaait emt haar hand voor zijn ogen
"eeuhh,ehm ja? 'hij wordt helemaal rood.
'ik vroeg wat je ervan vind'grinnikt wiayn
'eeuum..hij staat je prachtig i kzou zo verleif dop je kunne wor....'hij houdt meteen z'n mond dicht
Wiyan wordt voor de 138723734x vandaag alwr rood
"ooeeehh!'zegt nada

"ooohhh miin god,meisje je ziet er prachtig uuit! Je meot gaan trouwen in deze prachtige jurk!'De negaffa komt aan lopen
'jaa vind je?'vraagt wiyan
'zeker meid,inshallah meid alsjij gaat trouwe meot je cht bij mij wezen, ik heb meer prachtige jurken die je als gegoten zouden zitten'
'eum,ne ednak je we meoten nu gaan en wiyan gaat zich nu omkleden tch wiyan?'zegt nada met een 'blik'naar wiyan!
'eeuuhh,juist..."en ze loopt terug naar het paskamertje

----------


## ladyke

_Hmmm

wat moet ik dit keer zeggen?

faboloussssssssssssss

ga snel verder !!!

laat me aub niet lang wachten

ik heb examens nu, maar toch is er altijd een plaatsje vrij om jou verhaal te lezen!!!

Vlugggggggg_

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Ze zitten daar een tijdje stil nmaast mekaar,totdat nada eindelijk kmt!
> 'en? wat vinden jullie?!'vraagt ze
> 'wooowoww...nada die is prachtig!!!' zegt wiyan
> 'eeuhhm,jaah is mooi, ik heb hier geen verstand van maar uik vind em wel mooi'
> 'ahahahahhaa,,okee dan'lacht nada
> en ze verdwijnt wer in de paskamer
> wiyan hodut he tneit meer vol in die ongemakkelijke stilte met yassin
> dus staat op en gaat jurken bekijken
> ...


Nadat wiyan zich heeft omgekleed,bedanken ze de negaffa en gaan op weg naar r'dam naar huis!
Yassin gaat nog eveb mee naar binnen om salah te groeten.
Binen vindt wiyan ook Rayenaa.
'heei,sgat wat doe je hier?;o'
'zo zo,ben ik neit meer uitgenodigd in m'n eigen tante's huis,dan kom ik neit voor jou ik kom voor m'n tanet!'
'wuahaha gekk wijf,kom we gaan naar boven ik meot je wat dingen vertellen  :stout: 'zegt ze met een veelbelovende blik naar yassin
die het net neit ziet"
Rayenaa loopt achter wiyan de trap op.
als wiyan in haar kamer de deur op slot zet,en haar balkon deur openmaakt begint ze:'wejemaa wiyan,hij is zoooo cutee h! damn hij is k nog een een held", i kword verleifd denk ik help me!'
'wat jij verleifd? :slik!:  je zag jongens toch alleen als een lustobject,en toen i kzei dat ik verleifd was verklaarde je mij voor gek :ego: '
"oohh,koom opp,ik weet he is niet normaal man!'
"jallah zied wat heeft ie gedaan?"
"jah,ik en nada werden lastig gevallen door paar jongens en hij heeft ons geholpen enzo,toen is hij met ons mee gegaan naar de negaffa van nada ! en oohh het was een van de mooiste dagen van m'n leven!'
"hihihihih..overdrijf je nu niet mooiste dag?'lacht rayena
haha mischien heb je gelijk,maar het was wel een prachtige dag!  :verliefd:  '
"wuahahah,,okee dan!Je bent volgens mij echt verliefd'
"jaa ik wt en....'
"Wiyan ..Rayenaa ara7ied a waday(kom naar beneden)'roept de moeder van wiyan
"jaa eswa akay oesie3(ja wacht ik kom eraan)'antworod wiyan
Ze doet haar broek en trui,uit al haar sieraden uit.
Loppt in haar bh en boxer naar de douche en wast al het make-up van haar gezicht af! :blozen: 
Daarna loopt ze terug naar haar kamer,en trekt eenluchtige jurkje tot de kniekomend aan.
"jallah rayen naar beneden,heb je nog neit geneog van de pc e tamzaa!'
'jaa ik kom'en ze meld zich af van msn.
Beneden treffen ze de meoder van Rayenaa ook aan.
"huh mienteged shem da?(wat doe jehier?)'vraagt rayenaa aan haar meoder
*patss*haar meoder geeft haar een 'klap"op haar arm"ewa saffie oe3am boe rispiect ie jemem ye temshoent!'(yek heb je geen riespiekt voor je moeder)
'wuhahaha saffie,e yemaa"
"hahahaha goedzo e gatchie!" zegt wiyan lachend

Salaat El Maghreb bidden meiden! :knipoog:

----------


## *MissyN*

hey meisjuh het waren weer 2 prachtige vervolgjuhs..
danke...  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

Ga z gauw mogelijk verder,meid.
Heb repetitie's!!  :stout:

----------


## ladyke

heeey

dat je het fantastisch doet, weet je ondertussen al 

werd hier 5189x herhaald  :tong uitsteken: 

ook, dat je zeeeeeeer snel verder moet doen!!

ik hoop dat ik hier binnen 5min een vervolg vind  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

veel groetjes van ladyke muaaahh

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi getypt, doe nu maar snel een vervolgje

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Nadat wiyan zich heeft omgekleed,bedanken ze de negaffa en gaan op weg naar r'dam naar huis!
> Yassin gaat nog eveb mee naar binnen om salah te groeten.
> Binen vindt wiyan ook Rayenaa.
> 'heei,sgat wat doe je hier?;o'
> 'zo zo,ben ik neit meer uitgenodigd in m'n eigen tante's huis,dan kom ik neit voor jou ik kom voor m'n tanet!'
> 'wuahaha gekk wijf,kom we gaan naar boven ik meot je wat dingen vertellen 'zegt ze met een veelbelovende blik naar yassin
> die het net neit ziet"
> Rayenaa loopt achter wiyan de trap op.
> ...


'ewa wat is er?'vraagt wiyan
'hahaha,jullie meoten helpen! :stout: ' zegt haar meoder
'huh met wat? :blozen: '
' e temshoent voglende wk is bruiloft!'  :giechel:  
'oohh ohjaaa, i kwas dat heus neit vergeten hwr :ego: 'zegt wiyan ze3ma
'jaja,jij was dat wel vergeten' zegt rayena
'jallah zied,wij gaan de keuken in'(meoder van rayena)
'en wat meoten wij doen? 'vraagt rayenaa
'jullie mogen de koekjes gaan halen,die we bij hadden besteld;haha:'zegt meoder van wiyan
'Oeff,wrm meoten wij dat doen?' zeurt wiyan
'ewa saffie,salah brengt jullie!'
'ahaha okee dan is het goed! :blozen: '
'SAL:AH!!! ara7ied the'(kom hier)'roept haar meoder
'e? mishem yo3ien?'(wat is er met jou?)'
'zied je gaat hun brengen naar die marokkaans bestelwinkel :blozen: '
'oohh,,wrm ik gaa zo weg met een vriend'
'jallahz ied,je zus trouwt volgende week,breng hun emt auto!'
'waga saffie'
ei meiden,dan gaat m'n vriend mee h! :blozen: '
'wtf again? kunje nergens naartoe zonde rje vrienden?  :kwaad:  'zegt wiyan kwaad
'jaa he'voegt rayenaa aan toe ze3ma ook kwaad
'ewa saffie doe normaal jullie en zied stap in in de auto!anders mogen jullie gaan lopen'
'oeff okee'en ze stappen snel in,want hij meent het cht! :haha: 
En daar komt de vriend van Salah al aanlopen!
zodra hij dichterbij komt,ziet wiyan wie het is!
JAWAD!!(herineren jullie hem nog,op het begin toen ze met hem in het park was :knipoog: )
'shit,fukck men wat is dit altijd ik'wiyan begint zacht te vloeken
'wat is er' vraagt rayenaa
'check wie the fck dat is men,,!'
'wie wie wie?'
'Jawad'fluister wiyan!
'wat wie is dat dan?"' 
'oh men herinner je het neit meer,toen ik je vertelde van in het park enzo! :slik!: '
' :slik!:  JAA,is hij dat?!'
'jaa'
'je mogool en hij is virend van salah!'
'jaah wist ik veel man! tfoe!!'
Ondertussen Jawad aangekomen bij de atuo


Jawads perspectief:
what the fuck is dat nou wiyanh,die wijf die nikx meer van zich heeft laten horen.
shit i kdoe gewoon alsof ik haar nuiet ken,man is ze zusje van salah of nichtje ofzo man!


'eei bbrada! hoe is het man?'vraagt hij aan salah
''geodd man,eei luister we meoten m'n ncihtje enzsuej effe wegbrenegn en terug brengen.M'n zus trouwt voglende week.'
'saffie is goed gn probleem :knipoog: '
'jallah stap in bro'
'Selaam dames,ik ben Jawad en jullie zijn?'Jawad draait zich om op z;n stoel naar achteren.
shit volgens mij herkent hij mij neit meer,gelukkig zo denk wiyan
'ik ben rayenaa nichtje van salah en dit is wiyan z'n zusje :knipoog: '
Hij kijkt van rayenaa naar wiyan.
wiyan kijkt meteen de andere kant op,bang dat ie haar alsnog herkent
dan stapt salah in en vertrekken ze..

----------


## *MissyN*

ZO KORT..................
 :verdriet:   :traan1:   :tranen:   :traan1:   :verdriet: 
als je maar verder gaat..
 :slaap:   :lekpuh:  
voor de rest was het weer top...

----------


## orka-ogen

ik zou graag willen dat je nu een groter vervolg schrijft please........................... please please please

----------


## liiefje

[GLOW=darkblue]sorry meiden ik heb ook neit zoveel tijd voor i-net  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  [/GLOW]

----------


## miss123

awayaw  :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi:  niet normaal egt af meid Doe Zo verder!!!!!

----------


## miss123

komt er nog een vervolg want het is te goed voor Te StoPpen

----------


## liiefje

Ga z gauw mogelijk verdr.
reken maar op morgen,meiden!  :blozen:

----------


## laila_habibi

Ga Snel Verder Meiddddd

----------


## liiefje

okee meiden ik zeg eerlijk!


















Binnen twee  3 dagen hoef je geen vervolgje te verwachten.

sorry,sorry,sorry :blauwe kus:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

heey meid!!

je verhaal is egt top!!! 

ga gauw verder..

btw: je heb weer een fan bij!  :grote grijns:  

xxx

----------


## liiefje

Wejemaa helemaal vergeten deze site! :slik!:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'ewa wat is er?'vraagt wiyan
> 'hahaha,jullie meoten helpen!' zegt haar meoder
> 'huh met wat?'
> ' e temshoent voglende wk is bruiloft!'  
> 'oohh ohjaaa, i kwas dat heus neit vergeten hwr'zegt wiyan ze3ma
> 'jaja,jij was dat wel vergeten' zegt rayena
> 'jallah zied,wij gaan de keuken in'(meoder van rayena)
> 'en wat meoten wij doen? 'vraagt rayenaa
> ...



Aangekomen aprkeert Salah voor de deru bij de bakker.
'jallah jullie twee uitstappen,ik en jawad gaan effe weg,ik kom jullie straks weer ophalen.'
'jaa is goed,doei'
Ze stappen uit en lopen de marokkaanse bakker binne,waar het bomvol is!
Ze gaan geduldig op een stoel zitten,en wachten
n r.............
anderhalf.......
'hehe naar twe euur zijn we nog neit aan de beurt!'rayenaa begint zeer ongeduldig te worden,vooral omdat ze zich verveelt
Voor haar zijn nog steed twee marokkaanse vrouwen en een dikke dochter bezig,met koekjes proeven, het lijkt mee rop ten'.
"Ze hebben ondertussen heel de schaal leegegeten man!'
'hahahaha schaap,hou je kop dalijk horen ze jou"zegt wiyan lachend
opdat moment draait het dikke meisje zich om met een boze blik in haar ogen.
'wat zei je?'vraagtz e brutaal
'niks,wat is er?' zegt rayenaa terug
'jaa ik hoorde het wel'
'ja wat hoorde je dan,meot het over jullie gaan ofzo'
'saffie rayen stop,laat haar'
'de twee marokkaanse dames draaien zich ook om en vragen wat er aan de hand is'
'ejeh,e mama hoema kie hadroe 3liena"(ja,mama hun praten over ons)
'praat eens nederlands kunnen wij het ook nog verstaan!' zegt rayenaa nu boos.
'eei,niet z groete moend h!'zegt de oude marokkaanse dame!
'ewa saffie shem, nu effe ophouden en snel een beetje we willen ook nog aan de beurt komen'wiyan begint ze ook mee te bemoeien.
'dames dames,doe allemaal rustig aan'zegt de bakker 'appiie,kom hier! en help deze dames!'
'waga e 3emie! akay oesie3(ik kom er al aan)' 'hallo dames ik help jullie wel'zegt appie met een verleidelijk knipoog.
Rayenaa begint meteen te 'smelten" 'hh we komen o-o-o-nxxeeekkkk...'
'we komen onze koekjes ophalen,van de famlie Ben B........' wiyan neemt het snel over.
'ahaha okee ik gaa ze effe halen' :knipoog:  zegt appie
'oohh men ik voel me nu zo stom!'en rayenaa slaat zichzelf voor de kop terwijl appie weg is.
'jajaj tuurlijk met z'n lekkerding voor je :hihi: '
'hier meiden,en ik heb begrepen dat jullie twee neiuwe soorten koek erbij meoten hebbe?! en komen proeven?'
'jep,geef die maar,proeven'
appie pakt een rose kleurige koeke,en geeft em aan wiyan.
wiyan neemt er een hap van en spuugt em meteen weer uit 'bah,,uh sorry hoor maar wat zit heit in hemelsnaam in?'
'eeu dadels en chocola :knipoog: '
'ow oke,geef maar gauw een ander! :Smilie: '
'hier een schaaltje met verschillende koekjes,gaa daar maar zittren ik haal gelij kwat te drinek voor jullie prachtige dames!'
'ohh nou bedankt hoor!'rayenaa kan toch nog uit haar woorden komen
Ze nemen plaats aan een klein tafeltje in de hoek,en beginne te proeven.
uiteindelijk kiiezen ze een driehoekkige koekje en een soort kleine bladerdeeg gevuld met vis.
ffie meiden keuze gemaakt"vraagt appie
'eeuh,jaa bedankt'antwoord rayenaa
appie knipoogt.
'ik kom z,meiden'
even later komt hij terug met8 borden vol koek!
'uhm,dames dit is allemaal voor jullie :hihi: '
'hh zo veel bedankt!'

'zal ik jullie helpen of redden jullie het wl?'
'nee hoor bedankt m'n neef een een vriend van hem komen zo'(rayenaa)
'okee saffie,h ehm,mag ik jullie namen weten?'vraagt hij zahct
'hahaha ik ben wiyan en dit is m'n nicht rayenaa en nu meot ik effe naar het toitlet,waar is die?'
'die kant op,meid!'
'okee shoekran ik bel m'n broer wel op!'
'okee ik wacht hier op je'zegt raeynaa snel.



dit kleine miniie stukje meiden!!

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=deeppink]ah thnx ik wacht op een vervolg 

xxkusjexxkusje


Karima[/GLOW]

----------


## sweet_girl*5

leuk vervolgje .. schryf snel door!!!! xxx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Aangekomen aprkeert Salah voor de deru bij de bakker.
> 'jallah jullie twee uitstappen,ik en jawad gaan effe weg,ik kom jullie straks weer ophalen.'
> 'jaa is goed,doei'
> Ze stappen uit en lopen de marokkaanse bakker binne,waar het bomvol is!
> Ze gaan geduldig op een stoel zitten,en wachten
> n r.............
> anderhalf.......
> 'hehe naar twe euur zijn we nog neit aan de beurt!'rayenaa begint zeer ongeduldig te worden,vooral omdat ze zich verveelt
> ...


Daarna komt wiyan terug van de toilet,en rayenaa kmot al naar haar aanrennend'aaahhh he is so cute!!'zegt zo blij!
'hahahahaha,zeker nummer geregeld!'
'wollah wel,hij is zo luek, saffie ik hou op met dat playgedoe man!'
'ewa saffie shem!'
'ja effe seriues,ik ben z verliefd!'
'jaja en volgende week weer iemand andersd,en die jnogen van vorige week nog'
'huh welkee?'
'hahahahaha,jij stoppen met je playgedoe,je bent hem nu alweer vergeten'
'nee wollah ik gaa proberen seriues te doen'
'ewa,moet je zelf weten!'
'jaa, we gaan afspreken naa de bruilfot,want nu hebbe we een drukke week.'
'ewa saf,doe wat je wilt, jallah kom salah staat al voor de deur'
'okee,kom eeuh appie,we gaan nu ,beslemma' zegt rayenaa
'saffie meiden 'en hij knipoogt naar rayenaa die begint te blozen.
~tringelingeling~ iemand komt de bakker binnen en het is salah'ewa meiden komen jullie nog ofwa?'
'eeeuh,jaa kom helpen dan' (rayenaa)
'ja dag,met wat?'
' eyemshoem hier komme!! we hebben hier shie 8,9 schalen!''sjongee jongee jongee alles meot ik doen'lacht hij
'ewa sahbie ik help je wel'zegt appie
' ohh bedankt man!, ik gaa alvast kofferbak openen :knipoog: '
'jaa is goed dan man!'
'ewa,salah waar is die vriend van jou dan?'
'oh jaa,helemaal vergeten hij zit in de auto,hij kan ok helpen man,die luierd ik gaa hemroepen!'
'okee is goed; 
'dan komt salah tergu emt jawad achterhem aangelopen'
'shit,'wiyan draait zich meteen om
'ja je hebt zelf gevraagd waar hij is!'zegt rayenaa
'oh shut up jij!'

----------


## orka-ogen

leuk om weer eens een mooi vervolg te lezen

----------


## miss123

Ola 
Ga VerdeR Ik Kan NiEt WachTeN .......

kusjexxxkusjexxx

----------


## *MissyN*

je verhaal was weer toppie..
hopelijk ga je snel verder.. 
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... !! s kapot g0ed..  :grote grijns:

----------


## liiefje

ik maak gauw een verveolg. :blozen:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

k0mt die st0ekjah d'r n0g?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liiefje

Meiden ben op vakantie!
dus reken nu nog niet opp een vervolg!

Zo snel mogelijk inshallah!
Beslemaa.. :blauwe kus:

----------


## orka-ogen

hey liefie

goeien vakantie he!!!

weet dat je trouwe fans op je wachten.....

 :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## *MissyN*

ej meid

geniet van je vakantie..en have fun..
ik zal wachten tot je weer een fantastic vervolg neer typt...

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

Srry da tik zo laat reageer,
maar zoals je wss weet is mijn pc stuk..
Je verhaal is en blijft supper
en ik hoop dat je na je vakantie snel verder gaat
dikke zoen xxx

----------


## liiefje

Meiden ben terug!!  :ole:  
Vakantie was fantastisch  :boogie:  

en schrijf inshallah binnekort vervolg,rst nog een weekje weg! :haha:

----------


## Lwarda

Nice story,vervolg please.  :blozen:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Daarna komt wiyan terug van de toilet,en rayenaa kmot al naar haar aanrennend'aaahhh he is so cute!!'zegt zo blij!
> 'hahahahaha,zeker nummer geregeld!'
> 'wollah wel,hij is zo luek, saffie ik hou op met dat playgedoe man!'
> 'ewa saffie shem!'
> 'ja effe seriues,ik ben z verliefd!'
> 'jaja en volgende week weer iemand andersd,en die jnogen van vorige week nog'
> 'huh welkee?'
> 'hahahahaha,jij stoppen met je playgedoe,je bent hem nu alweer vergeten'
> ...


 \

'Hoi,meiden".zegt jawad'wleke schalen moet ik pakken?'
'uh pak deze maar',wiyan drukt een schaal in z'n handen zonder rhem aan te kijken
'okee is goed' zegt jawad terug
Heen en weer lopen ze van de bakker naa de auto
'hehe eindelijk; zegt reyna wanneer de auto helemaal is volggeladen.'we kunnen gaan'
Zij en wiyan stappen weer in.
'meiden,we gaan jawad eerst naar huis brenge'zegt salah
'ss goed,wel opschieten want yemma wacht al te lang'
'ja,ja,ja sjonge die drukte en rwina met de bruiloft ook,oeff'
'Ja,me3lisch als het zaterdag is,over 3 dagen,gaa jij helemaal los dan ben je dit alles al helemaal vergeten en was dit d emoeite waa'd'lacht rayenaa
'hahaha je hebt gelijk!'zegt salah.
Hij start de auto en ze rijden weg.

even later staan ze voor de deur bij salah.
'bedankt e sahbi,kzie je later nog'en hij schdut salah de hand'doei meiden'
'doei'zeggen ze in koor
daarna rijden ze naar huis.
'meiden ik zet jullie meteen af,en gaa meteen m'n pak op halen ben vegreten dat te doen!'
'huh hoezo,shek 3awed? hij was toch al thuis?'vraagt wiyan verbaasd
'uuh,jaa maar hij ligt bij de stomerij'(salah)
'wat doet die daar,heb je em aan gehad ofzo' vraagt rayena
'euh,,jaa.'
'waar dan?'(wiyan)
'bij een...uhh....eee....ettentje met een collega'
'jaja e eyemshoemaaa,waga estinie3 ie yemaa'lacht wiyan-waga ,ik gaa tege moeder zeggen)
'hahah,wollah is zo een aardig meisje!'
'is ze marokkaanse?'
; jaa natuurlijk wat dacht jij,ik ben al ove rm'n nl'se miesjes periode heen hoor'lacht salah'ik gaa nu o pzoek naar een chte vrouw en i denk dat zij de ware kan zijn!'
'ewa,mli7 dan hebben we binnekort nog zo'n rwina feest'zegt raeynaa opgewonden!
'ahahaha,dat kan'zegt salah geheimzinnig'en n u uitstappen zied jullie'
'ze stappen uit,hen moeders staan al voor de duer
'ewa e tamzaa waar waren jullie zo lang weggeblven?'zegt rayenaa's moeder
'ewa,yemma het duurde wel even,en salah ging z'n vriedn wegbrengen'zegt rayenaa
'jallah naar binnen kjullie,''salah opende de kofferbak, en pakte twee schalen eruit.
De meoder kwamen eraan lopen,en brachten z esamen met salah naar binnen.
'yemma ik gaa even ik kom zo'zegt hij
'waar gaa je naartoe shek,jij meot helpen binnen me tje vader!'
'huh met wat? vraag hij
'met de tmars te vullen!'lacht meoder
'hahahahahahahahaha,doet bebba de tmar's vullen,hahahahahahhaaha'salah ligt in een deuk!
'jaa en jij ook zometeen,iemand meot eht toch doen,we komen handen te krot!'
'jaa jemma,ik kom zo binnen kwartier'hij stapt in en rijd weg.

----------


## sweet_girl*5

leuk vervolgjj meid!!

schrijf snel voort _x

----------


## liiefje

Bedankt meid!
Ik heb nu druk enzo,met school dus bedankt voor jullie begrip!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Bedankt meid!
> Ik heb nu druk enzo,met school dus bedankt voor jullie begrip!*



Doe het maar op je gemak meid, voor mij is het binnekort ook school, ik zal ook weinig tijd hebben voor op maroc.nl te zitte maar ik zal uu verhaal zekr en vast blijven volgen!! 

xx

----------


## orka-ogen

Eindelijk terug en dan met een Super vervolgje,
succes met school en we wachten wel op jou

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *\
> 
> 'Hoi,meiden".zegt jawad'wleke schalen moet ik pakken?'
> 'uh pak deze maar',wiyan drukt een schaal in z'n handen zonder rhem aan te kijken
> 'okee is goed' zegt jawad terug
> Heen en weer lopen ze van de bakker naa de auto
> 'hehe eindelijk; zegt reyna wanneer de auto helemaal is volggeladen.'we kunnen gaan'
> Zij en wiyan stappen weer in.
> ...


wiyan en Rayenaa helpen hun meoders,met koekjes "proeven" :hihi: 
ondertussen komt salah thuis met z'n pak.
Hij loopt snel naar boven voordat z'n meode rvragen gaat stellen.
daarnaa komt hij weer naar beneden en gaat hij zijn vade rhelpen
'ewa beba,waarom meoten wij dit doen?'vraag hijt
'ewa jah,emie. je meoder vondt dat ik teveel tv keek end at ik ook kon helpen  :frons:   :Wink:  '
'ahahahaha waga ik help je ook'
je moet,e eyemshoema menna jij wilt'lacht z'n vader
even later komen wiyan en rayena aook helpen,als ze zien dat salah en haar vade rhe tneit zo oed kunnen.
Pakt haar meoder snel haar fototoestel en klikt gelijk paar foto's!
'Daarna loopt rayenaa naar boven en gaat achter de pc en wiyan gaat even snel naar de aldi,golden power halen!!'
Ze loopt de aldi in,en pakt gelijk 6 blikjes,jaa verslaving aan golden power!!
en morgen heeft ze geen tijd,dan is het henna avond van nada,die nu doodzenuwachtig is bij een vriendin!
dagdromend loopt wiyan naar de kassa,*bm* ,ze laat twee blikjes vallen
'oh sorry ik had je niet gez......'ze kijkt op en ziet Jawad voor haar neus.
'oh shit jij'
'goede avond wiyan,jaa ikke,teleurgesteld?'
'uhh nee,hoor'
'jaja,waarom heb je me nooit meer gebeld? he?'
'ehh,kben je nmmer kwijt' zegt ze met rollende ogen
'jajaja,houd je smoesjes voor je'
'nee is cht zo'ze loopt door naar de kassa en rekent af
'nee,wiyan het is neit zo'hij trekt aan haar arm
en kust haar op haar mond,even kust ze terug en trekt zichd an geschrokken terug
'oohhh, et..ett. kan niet..ett. et hoort niet!'
'waarom niet schatje,je vind het wel lekker!,kom met me mee'
'nou.....'
'plies kom schatje'
'nou,okee voor even dan!'
'Ze gaan samen naar he t park en praten over van alles en nog wat
'en wiyan vind je me neit meer leuk he?'
'nou,,jawel maar..'
'ne eniks maar'en hij kust haar weer op haar mond.
dit keer deinst z eneit terug
'alsjebleift aten we weer wat afspreken ik vind je nog steeds echt leuk!'zget hij
'okee,is goed dan naa de bruiloft van m'n zus'zegt ze. 
'Saffie is goed,gee fje nummer ik bel jou!'
'nou,,nee ik bel jou liever'
'nee ik bel jou gee fje nummer!'bijna schreeuwt hij
'nou okee dan osrry hoor' en z egeeft haar nummer
'bedankt,'hij kust haar nog een keer innig'
dan haakt ze af en zegt:'ik meot gaan m'n meoder vraagt zich vast af,waar ik ben, ik spreek je'
en z eloopt naar huis.

----------


## orka-ogen

oeeelalala het wordt spannend.....
mooi

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *wiyan en Rayenaa helpen hun meoders,met koekjes "proeven"
> ondertussen komt salah thuis met z'n pak.
> Hij loopt snel naar boven voordat z'n meode rvragen gaat stellen.
> daarnaa komt hij weer naar beneden en gaat hij zijn vade rhelpen
> 'ewa beba,waarom meoten wij dit doen?'vraag hijt
> 'ewa jah,emie. je meoder vondt dat ik teveel tv keek end at ik ook kon helpen   '
> 'ahahahaha waga ik help je ook'
> je moet,e eyemshoema menna jij wilt'lacht z'n vader
> ...


thuis aangekomen zijn haar broer en vader klaar met de tmars vullen.
'pffieuw ben kapot man'zegt salah.
'wiyyaaann!!!'ropet rayenaa van boven 'kom naar bovenn!'
'ja aik kom,'wiyan trekt haar schoenen uit en loopt naar boven
daar treft ze wiyan aan in haar takshita
'ik heb crisis!'zegt ze
'haha hoezo?'
'nou,meot ik mrogen op henna m'n takshitaa aan of die kaftan?'wijzen dnaar haar bordeau kaftan
'nou ik vind toch die kaftan,ik bedoel het is de henna maa',weet je'
'Jaa je hebt denk ik gelijk'zegt rayenaa
'en wat trek je overmorgen dan aan? 'vraagt wiyan
'nou,rayena aloopt naar de kast en trekt daar twee jurken uit'deze twee,we verkleden ons toch twee keer?
'Jaa je hebt gelij kze zijn prachtig'zegt wiyna
Rayenaa had al haar jurken en spullen naar wiyan's huis verplaats omdat ze tot maandag toch bij haar bleef slapen en haar moeder ook.
'ze zijn echt leuk'zegt wiyan nog een keer ,wijzend naar rayenaa's jurken.
'thanks' De jurken waren een kaftan en takshita.
De takshita zag er als volgt uit: Hij was donkerOranje met goud bewerkt. Met de lange mouwn was ij vanaf haar schouders oppen,en viel langs haar armen heen.Verder had ie een krote sleepje.en een grote kraag.
De kaftan: was donkerbruin,had een grote ronde kraag,en was 3-kwart,daar pasten haar mooie grote goude kralen ketting en goude schoentjes bij!
'maare waar zijn jou jurken?'vroeg rayenaa terwijl ze haar piama weer aan trok.
'ze liggen nog bij de stomerij ik gaa z emrogen vroeg op halen met nada,ze meot haar henna kleding ook ophalen enzo :blozen: '
'oh okee op die manier'
'wiyaannnn ,rayennaaa whend siennie!'(naar beneden) schreeuwt de meodrer van rayenaa.
'jaa yemma we komen'(rayenaa)



Vervolg kmot snel,ik wil de meiden(en heren) bedanken die nog steeds m'n verhaal lezen,anders was ik allang gestopt!  :bril:

----------


## orka-ogen

doe maar snel weer een vervolgje, ik ben echt benieuwd

----------


## liiefje

ik gaa gauw verder!

----------


## 888

Ga maar gauw verder.

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

ja eindelijk heheh! nu n0g 1..!  :grote grijns:

----------


## 888

Ga maar gauw verder.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *thuis aangekomen zijn haar broer en vader klaar met de tmars vullen.
> 'pffieuw ben kapot man'zegt salah.
> 'wiyyaaann!!!'ropet rayenaa van boven 'kom naar bovenn!'
> 'ja aik kom,'wiyan trekt haar schoenen uit en loopt naar boven
> daar treft ze wiyan aan in haar takshita
> 'ik heb crisis!'zegt ze
> 'haha hoezo?'
> 'nou,meot ik mrogen op henna m'n takshitaa aan of die kaftan?'wijzen dnaar haar bordeau kaftan
> ...


Ze lopen naar beneden.
"Ewa wiyan,rayenaa inoe"begint d emeoder van rayena "waar isd e versiering he? voor in de kleine zaal? ,"
"ooohh,,eyemaaa ze liggen nog in de winkel,ik ben vegreten te kopen!"(wiyan)
"ewa,dt dacht i kdus al'zei haar tante.
"uhm,we gaan morgen 's morgens meteen!"zei wiyan 
'dat is jullie geraden ook,anders zwaait er wat!"zget hara moeder
"jaa yemmaa"
Ze lopen allebei weer naar boven.
'pff,wollah wiyan worden drukke dagen! mesha als we neit kunnen shaken,h dan pleeg ik zelfmoord! haha"(rayenaa)
"haha ,cht h,we meoten gewoon shaken voor ons leven!,en shie mooiboys ontmeoten,je weet toch :stout: "
"haha,nee ik ben al verleifd op 1 iemand. :blozen: ")rayena)
"Ja,right,ik meot gewoon effe al die jongens vergeten en nieuwe ontmoeten,haha,ik word gek van die stalkers!"
"hahaha,shut up en zied we gaan film kijken!"
"is goed,"
"maare we hoeven nou dus neits meer te doen,alles geregld toch? "
"Jaa,pff denk het wel"
"en waar is nada zelf dan?"
"haha,wollah kweet niet,moet je voorstellen nada is e rzelf niet,hahahahahah"
"hahaha gek,wollah wlekee dj is er trouwens,toch geen band h?'
"haha,ben je gek ofzo band,nee dj Nadia!"
"oh zij i kehb ove rhaar gehoord,z eis cht goed!"
"jaa zeker,ze doet alelen de neiuwe liedjes afspelen en de bekende enzo!  :Cool:  "
"wejoow ik wil nu m'n takhsita aandoen en gaan shaken,hahah"
"doe normaal gek,morgen kunnen we dnek ik neit shaken man,pff!"
"wrm niet?ze3ma,"
"jaa je weet toch,wij hebben d ehennaavond georganiseerd enzo,ds gewoon eigen cd speler,enzo is gewoon in kleine zaaltje!"
"ja,kweet maar kunnen we wel shaken,hoor,let maar op!"(rayena)
"haha,is goed,maar ik kan nu niet slapen man,kom we gaan wachten totdat nada thuis kmot!"
"dus gaan w enet zo goed,dvd kijken,skkl!"
'saffie is goed,welkee heb je ?"
"hindoestaans je weet toch  :Cool:  "
"haha is goed,zet maar aan ,ik haal effe popcorn en chips enzo. "
Wiyan loopt naar beneden,daar treft ze sallah in d ekeuken aan,en wat ga jij nog doen? he tis al half twaalf hoor.  :grote grijns:  "
"euh,w egaan film kijken ik en raynen,kom je mee kijken?"
"ja,shure wat voor film is het?"
"een hindoestaanse,hahah je vind die wl leuk,kom kijken gek!"
"haha saffie,is goed ik kom zo naar boven! :blozen: "
wiyan gaat alvast naar boven,"eei rayena salah komt mee kijken dsse maak plaats,haha"
"haha is goed,die bollywood freak,"
Salah komt de kamer binnen en ploft tussen hun in,jallah zied welkee gaan we kijken? 
"hahah bollywood freak,yek we gaan kal hoo naa hoo kijken!"(rayena)
"zolang je maar niet buiten zegt datik bollywood films mooi vind :blozen: "(salah)

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Mooii vervolg! 


ga gauw verdrrr!! X

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo,

mooi vervolg wel kort, wacht niet te lang voor vervolgjes

----------


## 888

Mooi gedicht.

----------


## samekke

hey, 

mooi verhaal, ga zo voort!


groetjes

----------


## nassi

hey 

Dit verhaal is echt goed ik ben helemaal verslaafd.


Ga a.u.b verder.

----------


## liiefje

Salaam.

Als aller erst meiden (en heren) natuurlijk,wil ik jullie bednaken voor het aandringen om verder te gaan met dit verhaal. :hihi: 
Het is morgen Inshallah El 3ied en ik wil jullie allemaal 3ied mobarek wensen,:sjans:


Ik zal spoedig verder gaan met dit verhaal.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Ze lopen naar beneden.
> "Ewa wiyan,rayenaa inoe"begint d emeoder van rayena "waar isd e versiering he? voor in de kleine zaal? ,"
> "ooohh,,eyemaaa ze liggen nog in de winkel,ik ben vegreten te kopen!"(wiyan)
> "ewa,dt dacht i kdus al'zei haar tante.
> "uhm,we gaan morgen 's morgens meteen!"zei wiyan
> 'dat is jullie geraden ook,anders zwaait er wat!"zget hara moeder
> "jaa yemmaa"
> Ze lopen allebei weer naar boven.
> ...


Salah kijkt geconcentreerd naar de film, 'wwuuaaaahh'hij begint slaap te krijgen.
Hij kijkt op zij naar links en ziet dat rayenaa tegen hem aan in slaap is gevallen,dan kijkt hij naar rechts en ziet dat wiyan met haar hoofd tegen d emuur ook in slaapgevallen is.
Hij haalt voeten van zijn schoot af,en zet de dvd af.
Hij pakt de dekbed van de grond,en doet het zachtjes over hun heen "wat een goede broer ben ik zeg'denkt hij lachend.
Hij loopt naar de gang en doet zachtjes de deur acher zich dicht.
Op dat moment gaat zijn telefoon. Hij pakt em uit zijn zak "Jawadbelt'staat er op zijn scherm.
'yo brada'
jawad; 'yo matiie ewa feyen'
salah; 'nergens man,je weet toch morgen druk man'
jawad ; 'je hebt gelijk,maar kom je nog naar buiten nigh?'
salah; 'ja is goed waar ben je nu? '
jawad; ik ben nu bij''t Dreef,ik kom zo naar je toe vriend'
salah; is goed, bro hoelaat is het trouwens/ '
jawad; 'het is nu half 2 man'
salah; 'is goed,tot zo'
jawad; 'ciao.'

Salah doet zijn schoenen en jas aan,hij loopt de keuken binnen en ziet zijn moeder en tante koekmsemen maken.
'moeten jullie niet gaan slapen? 'vragat hij
'ela emie, we zijn nog lang bezig'zegt z'n moeder
'oke,waar is bebaa?'
'hij is al gaan slapen.'' 
'oke yemma ik gaa even naar buiten.'
'waga emia,mesha shek tem3at roga,eg 3ekrek inek'( je bent nu groot mijn zoon,houdt je verstand erbij)
'eyeh ,eyemmaa '( jaa,mama)

Op dat moment hoort hij getoeter,en zegt hun gedag.
Butien staat Jawad al te wachten in zijn mooie X5,Salah weet dat Jawad allerlei zaakjs doet,daarom dat mooie ding kan betalen.
Maar dat is Jawads leven en dat gaat hem niets aan.
'Ewa brada,waarnaartoe? ' vraagt Salah terwijl hij Jawads hand schud
'jaa,ik ken een paar chickie's en zo,stap in'
'hoe bedoel je chickies,hoertjes nigh?'
'ewa,nee man ze willen gewoon met ons rondhangen en chillen.'
'oh oke'
Ze rijden een stukje en komen dan weer aan bij 't Dreef. Daar staan 2 meiden al te wzachten.
Het waren Marokkaanse.
"wat een sletjes,dat ze nog zolaat buiten zijn tfo'' dacht salah
Het ene meisje maakt de deur open en ze stappen allebei in.
'aangenaam,ik ben samaren dit is mijn vriendin doa' en jij heet?'vraagt ze aan Salah.
'Salah,aangenaam meiden.'

Daarna stapt Jawad uit'eei bro,ik gaa met haar rondje lopen'en hij knipoogt naar Salah.
'eeu is goed'zegt salah.
Doa': ewa salah kom gezellig oo kachterin zitten.salah stapt uit en neemt plaats naast haar.
Meteen begint doa'; hem te kussen,en eerst kust hij terug maar dan denkt hij; 'dit kan ik haar yasmina niet aandoen,i khoud zielsveel van haar.'
en hij duwt doa'van zich af.'ga eruit slet tfu!'hij maakt het portier ppen en gooit haar eruit.
Ze is wel erg goedkoop denkt hij,"ik ben blij dat yasmina niet zo is...

----------


## angelina

pracht verhaal ga verder

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi ga verder

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Nieuwe fan meld zich..*

Ga snel verder meid...*

----------


## lady257

h

heeeeeeey nieuwe faaan
pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls
gaaa verdeeeeeeeeer

xxxboussaxxx

----------


## liiefje

Oh meiden toch!

Ik had een onwijs groot stuk geschreven?!
en ik met m'n domme kop,klik het scherm [per ogeluk weg! :traan1: 
dus nu ben ik heel het vervolg kwijt. :frons: 

Bedankt voor jullie reacties:kus:

ik zal het vervolg op neiuwe schrijven

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

up..*

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Salah kijkt geconcentreerd naar de film, 'wwuuaaaahh'hij begint slaap te krijgen.
> Hij kijkt op zij naar links en ziet dat rayenaa tegen hem aan in slaap is gevallen,dan kijkt hij naar rechts en ziet dat wiyan met haar hoofd tegen d emuur ook in slaapgevallen is.
> Hij haalt voeten van zijn schoot af,en zet de dvd af.
> Hij pakt de dekbed van de grond,en doet het zachtjes over hun heen "wat een goede broer ben ik zeg'denkt hij lachend.
> Hij loopt naar de gang en doet zachtjes de deur acher zich dicht.
> Op dat moment gaat zijn telefoon. Hij pakt em uit zijn zak "Jawadbelt'staat er op zijn scherm.
> 'yo brada'
> jawad; 'yo matiie ewa feyen'
> ...


Hij stapt voorin en start de auto.
Een eind verderop ziet hij Jawad die druk bezig is.
'Jawad,e sahbi!' sist Salah.
Jawad doet alsof hij hem niet hoort en gaat veder.
Salah stapt uit en loopt naar jawad.
'Jawad,e sahbiik ga naar huis,hier sleutels.'
Jawad kijkt gestoord op en schenkt Salah een boze blik e neemt de sleutels aan.
Salah negeert zijn blik en loopt naar huis.
hmm heerlijk stil is het in het park denkt hij.
'Yasminaa..pfff Yasminaa'hij had niet in de gaten dat hij hardop praatte totdat hij verschrikt opkijkt nadat hij een auto voorbij hoorde rasen.
Zij wordt het Inshallah. denkt hij.
Eindelijk thuis aangekomen pakt hij z'n sleutels uit z'n zakken en opent voorzichtig de deur. Net wanneer hij naar boven wilt lopen,ziet hij dat het keukenlicht nog aan staat en hoort vage stemmen.
Hij gaat bij de keukendeur staan om te luisteren.
'Ewaa e watshma,mijn dochter is nu groot en overmrogen zal ze weggeven worden,Inshallah. inshallah krijgt ze veel kinderen en blijft ze mij veel opzoeken! allah ie kemel Belghair inshallah'hoort hij z'n mmoeder huilen.
'e wetshma inoe,niet huilen. alles komt goed Inshallah,natuurlijk blijft ze jou opzoeken,je bent immers haar moeder,inshallah!'
Salah klopt zachtjes op de deur 'salam yemma salaam gatshie'
Snel ziet hij z'n moeder een traantje wegpinken.
'Ehlel e mie,kom je net thuis?'
'Ja,yemma ik gaa nu slapen',het is al half 4'
'waga,welterusten.'
Salah loopt rustig naar boven,opent de kamerdeur van zijn zusje en ziet hen nog steeds in de zelfde pose slapen als toen straks.
'Stelltje gekke'fluistert hij en sluit de deur weer.
Dan loopt hij langs zijn ouders kamer en hoort zijn vader snurken.
Hoe houdt yemma het toch vol 's nachts,e hij grinnikt zachtjes.
Hij loopt naar zijn kamer,en trekt zijn shirt uit,en broek.
Pakt een nike short van z'n bureau stoel en duikt in bed.
Yasminaa.. Ik gaa inshallah haar hand vragen,in maghreb inshallah. dan verloven we deze zomer nog, en als ze het goed vindt trouwen we volgend jaar in Marokko ,Inshallah..droomt hij.
Net wanneer hij zich verdiept in zijn prachtige droom,word hij weer wakker van een trillende geluid 'bzzztt...bzzttt'
Hij pakt zijn telefoon en kijkt wie belt. 'Jawad belt'
Zeker Jawad die wilt weten waarom ik nar huis ben gegaan..met hem gaa ik ook m'n contact verbreken en alle andere meiden,nadat yasmina'Ja'heeft gezegd Inshallah.
Hij laat de telefoon overgaan totdat hij stopt.
Dan zet hij z'n telefoon helemaal uit en gaat weer slapen...

[Volgende morgen]

'Joooooeeeeiiiiijoooeeeiiijoooeeeeeiii,slaaaatt oooeee slleeeemmm 3ellaaa Rasooellaah!'
Wiyan wordt geschrokken wakker,en ziet dat haar moeder en tante en broer bij haar kamer deur staan,terwijl haar broer op de adjoen speelt!
'komen jullie nu al? :slik!:  het is nog veel te vroeg'zeurt wiyan
'helemaal gek wijf opstaan het is half 10'(salah)
'dat zeg ik je toch he tis vroeg'lacht wiyan.
Rayenaa was gelijk opgestaan en begon te springen op bed,en te dansen
'e gekke doe normaal dadelijk breek je m'n bed! en het is veelste vroeg'roept wiyan
'ben je gek! opstaaann hhet is fiesttaaaaaaaa!!! woehooeee' gilt rayenaa
'zied ke sienie,je bed opmaken en opruimen maar eerst gaan we Nada wekken!'lacht haar moeder
Uiteindelijk staat wiyan op en met 'de hele stoet' lopen ze naar Nada's kamer.
wiyan begint op de kamerdeur van Nada te trommelen.en haar moet weer; 'joooeeeeeeiiiiijooooeeeeeiiiijooeeeeeeii'terwijl haar tante erdoorheen roept 'sllaaaatt ooeee slaeeeeeemmm e rasoelloellah illa...'
En rayenaa..die is druk bezig met dansen en gek doen!
'kee sieniiieeee e tesritt het is jee grootee dag!'gilt wiyan 'wooooooeeeeehhh'
Salah haalt de dekbed van nada af,Nada kijkt verschrikt op.
Iedereen ziet dat ze net gehuild heeft.
'W-w-wat is er?!'roept wiyan verschrikt!
Iedereen is gelijk stil,dan verbreekt haar moeder de stilte 'jedjiie e jedjiie wat is er gebeurt vertel me!' terwijl ze haar armen om haar dochter heen slaat...

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Mooi..
Ga snel verder..*

----------


## sweet_egypt

[GLOW=deeppink]Uppp...!!
Is mooii Verhaal Heb je Zelf Geschrevenn? [/GLOW]

----------


## sweet_egypt

[GLOW=silver]Nieuwe Fan ZeGt..:
Snel Ga Verder Jew Laat ME te LANG w8en ..!! [/GLOW]  :tranen:

----------


## lady257

PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS 
GA VERDER
SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE
JE KAN ECHT PRACHTIG SCHRIJVE

XXX BOUSSA XXX

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Up..*  :boogie:

----------


## 888

Mooi gedicht.

Ga snel verder.

----------


## orka-ogen

waarom ben je gestopt, schrijf vlug verder

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*
Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..*Up..* Up..*Up..*

----------


## liiefje

Sorry meiden,dat ik jullie zo lang heb laten wachten.:kus:

Maandag staat hier Inshallah een vervolgje.
Ik ben zelf nu in Frankrijk, bij m'n vriendin. :hihi: 
In plaats van iets leuks doen,ben ik op maroc.nl :hihi: 

Tot maandag!

----------


## lady257

hey zina 
ik kan haast niet wachten 
om je vervolg te lezen 
en maak er pleas 
een lang vervolg van 
pls pls pls pls pls 

xxxboussaxxx

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Hij stapt voorin en start de auto.
> Een eind verderop ziet hij Jawad die druk bezig is.
> 'Jawad,e sahbi!' sist Salah.
> Jawad doet alsof hij hem niet hoort en gaat veder.
> Salah stapt uit en loopt naar jawad.
> 'Jawad,e sahbiik ga naar huis,hier sleutels.'
> Jawad kijkt gestoord op en schenkt Salah een boze blik e neemt de sleutels aan.
> Salah negeert zijn blik en loopt naar huis.
> ...


'Yemmaaa ik wil niet trouwen!' huilt nada weer.
'wat?!'roept rayena verschrikt op
'Ik weet niet,misschien ben ik er neit klaar voor ofzoo'
'e jedjie, het is gewoon de schrik,het is een grote en moeilijke stap maar je komt er wel over heen,Rachid is een goede jongen'troost haar moeder haar.
'e yemmaa,ik weet Rachidis tbarkellah een masshallah jongen,maar i kwil niet weg van huis!!'begint nada snikkend weer
Wiyan en salah kijken me kaar aan,en wiyan laat een traantje vallen.
voor het eerst beseft ze dat haar zus voorgoed weggaat van huis,ze was veelte druk bezig met jongens. en nu,nu is het te laat,haar zus gaat trouwen met Rachid en ze zal neit meer zo'n hecte band met haar hebben als vroeger.
Nu begint wiyan ook hard te huilen en omhelst ze nada.
en samen huilen ze verder( :hihi: )
Nu begint Rayenaa ook te huilen en wiyans meoder ook.
'ewa saffie,stelletje huilebalken,zied verman jullie en sta allemaal op van die bed!'zegt Salah.
'wollahillah 3ak er7ak e salah,[wollah je hebt gelijk salah]wij zijn de enige die niet huilen!'lacht de moeder van rayena.
Daarna laten wiyan,rayena en haar moeder nada los.
en staan ze op.
wiyan trekt nada uit bed 'zied,opstaan zus! het is je henna avon'd!'
Opdat moment gaat de bel. 'Triiiiiiiiing'
'Ik ga wel'en rayenaa loopt naar beneden.
Ze opent de deur en daar staan Dina,wahiba,Fatima en Lina.
Hun nichten,maar daar gaanz e neit zovaak mee om.
dina & Lina zijn een tweeiling,vandaar hun namen. :hihi: 
Verder is Wahiba hun zus.
en fatima is enigst meisje in haar gezin met een broer en een broertje.
'Waaaahhh!!1 Chickiiee'ss kom binnne,partyy gaat zoo beginnenn!!!'
'Salaam oe aleikoemm,rayenaa! waar is de rest?'vraagt Fatima.
en rayena kust 1 voor 1 ieder.
'ze zijn boven,we hadden net een emotionele moment,haha.'lacht rayena.
Ze rennen allemaal naar boven,en iedereen knuffelt en kust mekaar.
'Salaam ,meiden! waar zijn m'n zusjes?!'vraagt wiayn's moeder.
'ah,gatchie z ekomen straks ze zijn thuis nog aan het opruimen en zichzelf klaar te maken haha'(dina)
'Ewa meiden kom allemaal naar beneden we gaan ontbijten!'zegt rayena
Nada stapt daarna uit haar bed en loopt richting de douche.
'ik ga me even douchen en omkleden dan kom ik oke'zget ze.
'wel opschieten Rayena en ik moete ook nogg!!,en uuhh Salah,aangezien het nu alweer 11 uur is! en wij nog neit ontbeten en omgeklee dhebben,moet jij uuhh'
'Naar dat ene marokkaanse winkeltjee!! je moet de slingers halen,voor de versiering vand e zaal!! zodat we daarnaa met alle meiden naar de zaal kunnen vertrekken en mooi kunnen maken :blozen: 'schreeuwt rayenaa'Wejoooww ik heb er echt zin in,oooeeeehh!!'
'Ahahha shitana's'lacht Salah
'GAAAAAAAAAA!' roepen rayena en wiyan tegelijk
'ik ga al,sjonge jonge,wat een meiden in de familie zeg....'








sorry voor de typfouten! :blauwe kus: 
& kleine vervolgg sorry sorry sorryy  :blozen:

----------


## orka-ogen

niet te lang wachten met die vervolgjes

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Up..*

----------


## lady257

hey zina
ook al was het een klein vervolgje maar het was heel mooi

boussa

----------


## sweet_m

selaam
ik vind het een heeeeelle leuk verhaal
ben benieuwd hoe dit verhaal zal aflopen

ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk ga verder schrijven 

ik ben namelijk ook een fan van je geworde.

moehim nog veel schrijf plezier 
beslama
laat me iest weten als je klaar bent me schrijven

groestje sweet_m

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'Yemmaaa ik wil niet trouwen!' huilt nada weer.
> 'wat?!'roept rayena verschrikt op
> 'Ik weet niet,misschien ben ik er neit klaar voor ofzoo'
> 'e jedjie, het is gewoon de schrik,het is een grote en moeilijke stap maar je komt er wel over heen,Rachid is een goede jongen'troost haar moeder haar.
> 'e yemmaa,ik weet Rachidis tbarkellah een masshallah jongen,maar i kwil niet weg van huis!!'begint nada snikkend weer
> Wiyan en salah kijken me kaar aan,en wiyan laat een traantje vallen.
> voor het eerst beseft ze dat haar zus voorgoed weggaat van huis,ze was veelte druk bezig met jongens. en nu,nu is het te laat,haar zus gaat trouwen met Rachid en ze zal neit meer zo'n hecte band met haar hebben als vroeger.
> Nu begint wiyan ook hard te huilen en omhelst ze nada.
> ...


Wiyan rent dan snel naar boven en roept: es ik ben je voor met de douche. :gniffel: '
'Nee,komop wiyan,nada moet trouwens eerst want zij is de bruid :ego: '(rayenaa)
'Ach nee meiden zoek hetzelf maar uit haha,i kdoe nog wel op m'n gemakje!'
'Heks je moet meewerken! zij blijft echt altijd 3 urn in de douche!'zegt rayenaa
'haha ik ben de bruid,dus je kunt neit boos op me worden ahahahaha'
'Oeff ou kan i kdus mooi 3 uur wachten totdat zij eruit komt'(rayenaa)
*half uur later*
*BOEM* *BOEM* *BOEM* Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan eruit nu ben ik hooor halllllllllllllloooo zo is het wel genoeg'
'Te doe rustig e bnedem,ik ben nu in de douche dus ik mag hoe lang ik wl oke'hoort rayena aan de andere kant van de deur.
'nee komop man,dalijk halen we he tniet meer met versieren enzoo je meot trouwens salah bellen,die sukkel is neit eens terug gekomen!'
'Neee,ik ben aan het douchen! bel jij hem maar,je verveelt je toch ik kom er over 15 minuten uit!'
'ooeffff,ik haat jou!' Rayenaa looptweer naar beneden en zoekt wiyans telefoon, even lekker haar belminuten opmaken :gniffel: .
Ze pakt de tel en ziet 5 oproepen gemist,2 van mohammed en 1 van yassin en 2 van jaouad.
Oh mjn god wie zijn die mensen allemaal! :slik!:  Ze playt ze echt,ze is gek! Oh wacht,yassin oh ze is echt verliefd op hem! hahahahah
Ik gaa lekker niets zeggen morgen pas ofzoo :blozen:  Denk rayenaa
Ze zoekt salahs nummer op en belt hem
'yo wat is er' hoort ze aan de andere kant van d elijn
'ja met rayenaa waar blijf je e hoofd!'
'Ja rustig,rustig ik kom er zo aan,even stropdas pophalen die was ik vergeten,voor morgen want verde rheb ik geen tijd'
'ohh okee,wleke kleur?'
'zwart,wist je toch al'
hm,nee en ben je al bijna bij die winkel?'
'ja hhoezoo wat boeit jou dat'
'gewoon ik mag toch wel vragen'
'waar ben je mee bezig haha'
'wians belminuten opmaken' :blozen: '
'hahah wollah i kwsit wel dat je iets uitspookte haha sneaky'
'jaa die kutwijf wilt de douche niet komen dus dan haar maar zo terug pakken'
'WAT innie billah jij bent de douche nog neit ingeweest!'
'wollah. :blozen: '
'ejoow wat is dat met jullie meiden,zeg'
'jaa,gewoon maar ik gaa nu ophangen ik hoor haar de douche uitkomen'
'okee,ciao laters'
'doeeiii'(rayenaa)

'Rayenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kom dan,douche is vrij'schreeuwt wiyan naar beneden
'jaa ik kom al'
Rayenaa rent naar boven terwijl ze haar kledingstukken stuk voor stuk uitdoet. :hihi: 
'Wat duurd eje zo lang mee zeg? Moest je het water nog gaan kopen ofzoo,shit eej'
'ja aik moest m'n wenkbrauwen nog doen,en scrubben en blablabla!'
' jajajajajaja zolang je maar weet dat ik dus morgen de 1ste ben die de douche ingaat'
'hahah saffie is goed'
*Om half 2*
Rayenaa en wiyan zijn helemaal op en top klaar.
Rayenaa heeft zich toch maar bedacht en draagt haar kaftan niet,maar in plaats daarvan een prachtige jabador,dat laag uitgesneden is en mooi om haar lichaam valt.
Wiyan heeft haar kaftan aan en ze zien er allebei 'perfect'uit.
De rest van de nichten waren al klaar.
Pff,wat een geluk dat wahibaa rijbewijs heeft.
De meiden pakten alles mee wat ze nodig zouden hebben voor het versieren van de zaal.
Ze mochten wel opschieten!
'Yemmmaaaa wij gaaan,nada tot strakss!!!'roept wiyan
'is goed e jedjiee,wij maken ons ook klaar en komen straks!'
's goed yemmaa!'
Met z'n 4ene proppen ze zich achterin,'pff oh m'n god,lina je staat op m'n voet' schreeuwt rayenaa
'hahah sporry hoor'(lina)
'En meiden past het? ' vraagt fatima met een grijns op haar gezicht en ze draait zich naar hun toe.
'Ja doe maar stoer ze3maa voorin zitten heks!'
'hahah ewa ik ben ouder dan jullie,respect!'
'respect my ass ja!'zegt wuyan

----------


## liiefje

Meiden voor de duidelijkheid de verloofd evan neda heet rachid
ik zie dat i keen paar keer abdel heb gezet.,mijn excuses daarvoor. :blauwe kus:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Wiyan rent dan snel naar boven en roept: es ik ben je voor met de douche.'
> 'Nee,komop wiyan,nada moet trouwens eerst want zij is de bruid'(rayenaa)
> 'Ach nee meiden zoek hetzelf maar uit haha,i kdoe nog wel op m'n gemakje!'
> 'Heks je moet meewerken! zij blijft echt altijd 3 urn in de douche!'zegt rayenaa
> 'haha ik ben de bruid,dus je kunt neit boos op me worden ahahahaha'
> 'Oeff ou kan i kdus mooi 3 uur wachten totdat zij eruit komt'(rayenaa)
> *half uur later*
> *BOEM* *BOEM* *BOEM* Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan eruit nu ben ik hooor halllllllllllllloooo zo is het wel genoeg'
> ...


'Haha shut up man!'zegt fatima
Na 10 minuten rijden zijn ze eindelijk aangekomen bij de zaal.
'Eei wie vanb jullie heeft de sleutel? 'vraagt wahibaa
'ikke wacht effe zoeken'zegt wiyan
'wollah als je em niet bij hebt jij gaat lopen naar huis halen!'
'jaja ik heb em hier!' En wiyan opent de deur.
'Pfff oh m'n god,mooie zaal zeg!'zegt dina
'Jaa hee,hebben rayenaa en ik goed uitgekozen haha'
'ja wollah welwiyan maar we meoten nu echt nog vl doen!'zegt dina
'eei tof hee een bar,dat is echt leuk!'zegt lina
'hahaha jaa toch kom we gaan beginnen'zegt wiyan
'Wacht ik kom zo even de tafelkleden uit de auto pakken'zegt rayenaa en z eloopt richting de auto
De andere meiden waren al begonnen met de tafels en stoelen die in een hoek stonden te verdelen.
'SHITTTTT!!!!'roept rayena averschrikt
'Wat?!'roept fatrimaa
'ik ben de strijkijzer vergeten!''
'hahaha waarvoor heb je die nodig? 'vraagt lina
'linaa meid doe nou niet zoo dom er zitten toch vouwen in die tafelkleden!'
Lina: 'ohjaa ehm'
Wacht ik bel salah even,hij moet die speciale hennaslingers toch nog brengen!
'yoo watser nou weer'(salah)
'salah wanneer ben je nou van plan die slingers te brengen?'
'jaa doe rustig e sahbii...he wat zei je nou?'
'wie is daar bij jou?'
'emien is hier'
'okee mli7 ga naar huis vraag aan yemma strijkijzer en kom met die slingerrs en strijkijzer naar de zaal!'
'Ja is goed,ik ben er over half uur'
NEE niks halfuur we hebben haast het is al bijna 3 uur! en de gasten aarivere straks en we hebben nog niets gedaan gek!'
'jaja ikkom wel vliegen oke'
'suekkel'en wiyan hangt op
'En?'(fatima)
'jaa hij komt zxo emien is bij hem,hun komen helpen'
'oh okee is goed ik heb net trouwns naar m'n moeder gebeld ze is nu al bij jullie'(fatima)
'ooh okee mli7'
'kom we kunnen zat andere dingen doen! waar zijn die henna spullen die we gehuurd hebben?'vraagt rayenaa
'hiuerzoo,we waren die ook bijnaa vergeten!'(wahibaa)
'Kom we decoreren alvast de achtergrond van waar neda gaat zitten enzo!'
De meiden zijn al ruim een kwartier druk bezig wanneer salah en emien arriveren
'ewa meiden ze3maa jullie zijn druk bezig'!'
'Geen tijd om te praten'rayenaa rent naar hem toe en rukt de strijkijzer uit zijn handen.
'hahaha doe niet zo panisch e gek wijf'
'nee serieus emien zied ook helpen jullie kunnen ook meehelpen de tafels te versieren, jullie kunnen trouwens de kandelaars in elkaar zetten 'commandeert fatima
'okee ebaas'lachen ze in koor
2 minuten later is iedereen druk bezig,de zaal begint al ergens op te lijken.
Wiyana en rayenaa hebben het expres traditioneel groen/wit gehouden,dus ook de stoelen en tafels zijnb versierd met groen/witte kleden en linten...

----------


## liiefje

een vervolg meiden,nu ik vakantie heb dus ook wat rust zal ik nog een paar vervolgjes schrijven :blauwe kus:

----------


## orka-ogen

heel mooi
ik ben blij dat je nu wat meer tijd hebt om vervolgjes te schrijven

----------


## liiefje

straks een vervolgje meiden!

----------


## 888

Ga verder meid.

----------


## Firdous85

Spannend  :plet:  !! Wanneer komt er een vervolg??

XxxX  :strik:

----------


## Firdous85

:regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:  :regie: VERVOLG!! :regie:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

ewaaa... ga verder..!  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## najam_78

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> * een vervolg meiden,nu ik vakantie heb dus ook wat rust zal ik nog een paar vervolgjes schrijven*


Het is alweer een maand later, hoe lang duurt je vakantie  :verward:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

Marokkaanse service hehe  :haha:

----------


## Firdous85

> _Geplaatst door MaGiCaL_StaR_ 
> *Marokkaanse service hehe *


hahaha wat je zegt meid!  :grote grijns:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door MaGiCaL_StaR_ 
> *Marokkaanse service hehe *


Inscha'Allah

----------


## liiefje

Nou,nou meiden wat vriendelijker zijn mag ook best wel!

Jullie mogen al blij zijn dat ik vervolgje had kunnen schrijven nu in deze drukke maanden voor mijn bruiloft.

Marokkanen. :jammer:  Niet alleen denken aan je eigen belang!

----------


## Firdous85

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Nou,nou meiden wat vriendelijker zijn mag ook best wel!
> 
> Jullie mogen al blij zijn dat ik vervolgje had kunnen schrijven nu in deze drukke maanden voor mijn bruiloft.
> 
> Marokkanen. Niet alleen denken aan je eigen belang!*


Sorry schatje, was vergeten dat je ging trouwen. We bedoelden het niet zo. Het is alleen dat je ons hebt besmet met je leuke verhaal  :hihi:  

En je had ons gauw een vervolgje beloofd  :corcky:  

Maar ja, je bruiloft kom op eerste plaats, veel succes ermee!!  :party:  

Dikke Zoen!!  :engel:

----------


## orka-ogen

ALLAH Y KEMEL BI KHEIR

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door Firdous85_ 
> *Sorry schatje, was vergeten dat je ging trouwen. We bedoelden het niet zo. Het is alleen dat je ons hebt besmet met je leuke verhaal  
> 
> En je had ons gauw een vervolgje beloofd  
> 
> Maar ja, je bruiloft kom op eerste plaats, veel succes ermee!!  
> 
> Dikke Zoen!! *


Shoekran meid! :blauwe kus: 
Ik kan het wel begrijpen,ik bedoel ik kan beloven dat ik gauw een vervolgje zou zetten,maar wanneer het wee rmis gaat met de regeling,gaat dat toch voor he! :grote grijns: 

Ik zal maar niet weer een vervolgje beloven,anders krijg ik weer zulke reactie's! :hihi: 

Kus terug!

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *ALLAH Y KEMEL BI KHEIR*


Inshallah,shoekran!

----------


## 888

Succes meid.

----------


## liiefje

Meiden sorry sorry sorry sorry nogmaals dat e rniets van trecht is gekomen,maar ik wou even melden dat het zo ver is volgende week!


28 April is de dag my wedding en ik ben zoo zenuwachtig!
De zenuwen zijn er nu al,ppfff  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Firdous85

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Meiden sorry sorry sorry sorry nogmaals dat e rniets van trecht is gekomen,maar ik wou even melden dat het zo ver is volgende week!
> 
> 
> 28 April is de dag my wedding en ik ben zoo zenuwachtig!
> De zenuwen zijn er nu al,ppfff *


Hee meid, je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen!! En het is niet erg om zenuwachtig te zijn. Ik wed dat je mannetje ook zenuwachtig is. Hij trouwt eindelijk met de vrouw van zijn dromen  :Wink:  

Veel plezier en geniet er van. Ik ga toevallig ook morgen naar een bruiloft  :corcky:  

XXXX

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door Firdous85_ 
> *Hee meid, je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen!! En het is niet erg om zenuwachtig te zijn. Ik wed dat je mannetje ook zenuwachtig is. Hij trouwt eindelijk met de vrouw van zijn dromen  
> 
> Veel plezier en geniet er van. Ik ga toevallig ook morgen naar een bruiloft  
> 
> XXXX*


Ach ja,ik hoop maar dat hij zenuwachtig is!
Dan ben ik neit meer zo nerveus hahaha.

Shoekran meid! Mijn bruiloft is vogledne week!

Ik heb deze aanstaande week heel de week vrij genomen en de week erop ook,want dan ga ik ophuwelijksreis Inshallah!
Op naar De Antillen!!!!!!

dit is dus de laatste keer dat ik reageer,dat ik op maroc.nl zit is echt gek hahahahah!


Ma3a salama meiden en wish me goodluck!

----------


## Hasoena

Salaam Lieverd,


Ik wou je gewoon effe Mebroek wensen, en Moge God jullie huwelijk zegenen en jullie het Allermooiste schenken... 


Boesa

H

----------


## amalle

wou je even zeggen dat het een heel leuk verhaal is ... doet het heel goed
en verder nog proficiat met je huwelijk
maak er het beste van inchallah
zal zeker wel goed verlopen

----------


## 888

Sterkte meid.

----------


## liiefje

Dammeessssss het zit erop!


Ik bedoel mijn trouwdagen zitten erop en mijn huwelijksreis,

in een woord; geweldig!!!!!!!!!

Ik ga een nieuwe topic openen InshaAllah met een verslag!

Voor de dames die nieuwsgierig zijn

En dit keer meen ik het serieus vanaf volgende week vrijdag begint mij zomervakantie Inshallah.en dan wil ik serieus dit verhaal afmaken voor dat ik naar marokko ga op 29 Juni,

Ghair Inshallah  :ole:  

Bedankt voor jullie zegeningen  :boeps:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *Dammeessssss het zit erop!
> 
> 
> Ik bedoel mijn trouwdagen zitten erop en mijn huwelijksreis,
> 
> in een woord; geweldig!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ik ga een nieuwe topic openen InshaAllah met een verslag!
> ...


Gaat ze goed meid.

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *'Haha shut up man!'zegt fatima
> Na 10 minuten rijden zijn ze eindelijk aangekomen bij de zaal.
> 'Eei wie vanb jullie heeft de sleutel? 'vraagt wahibaa
> 'ikke wacht effe zoeken'zegt wiyan
> 'wollah als je em niet bij hebt jij gaat lopen naar huis halen!'
> 'jaja ik heb em hier!' En wiyan opent de deur.
> 'Pfff oh m'n god,mooie zaal zeg!'zegt dina
> 'Jaa hee,hebben rayenaa en ik goed uitgekozen haha'
> ...


Ze worden moe van al dat werken en sturen Emien en Salah daarna naar de turk om wat eten te halen,aangezien die 2 daarna toch geen flikker uitvoerden. :hihi: 
Ze kwamen terug met dner en shoarmaa
'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhrrr etenen!!'gilt rayenaa.
De meiden waren net allemaal klaar met de zaal en het was ondertussen half 5.
De gasten zouden al kunnen arriveren dus daarom aten ze in de keuken van de zaal.
Niet veel later arrveerden hun meoders met allelekkernijen die ze mooie naast elkaar op een tafel legden.
'Mmmmmm eyemmaa mag ik eentje' zei salah.
'Neee! die zijn voor de gasten' zei zijn moeder neg af hem een klap op zijn acchterhoofd.
'a777, saffie ik pak al niets'zei hij lachend.
'als je dat maar onthoude,mijn zoon!'
De meiden gingen weer naar huis om flink eens hun tanden te poetsenen zich netjes te maken,terwijl hun meoders de gasten ontvingen.
Thuis was Neda met haar beste vriendin,die een kappers opleiding had gevolgd. en Neda's haren half prachtig opstak,en neda trok haar traditonele kleding aan.
Ze maakte haar ook lichtjes op,wiyan belde Salah om hun op te komen halen. Emien leende gelijk de auto van zijn pa omdat hij wist dat niet iedereen in 1 auto zou passen! :hihi: 
eindelijk arriveerden die 2 bij hun thuis. en stapten alle meiden in!
onderweg naar de zaal waren ze gezellig aan het zingen terwijl rayenaa op de adjoen sloeg wat ze heel goed kon!
Aangekomen bij de zaal kon neda gelijk de zaal binnen dus zongen we gezellig door en rayenaa bleef maar slaan.
Daarna begonnen we met'Slat oe slaam 3ala Rasoelloellah'etc.
Neda mocht gaan zitten op haar mooie versierde plekje. wiyan begon bijna in paniek te raken aangezien de nekasha er nog niet was!
ze belde haar gelijk op en zei zei dat ze er over 5 minuten zou zijn.
Neda's vriendin ging naast neda zitten en hield haar bezig.
totdat de nekasha kwam,die gelijk haar werk begon te doen.
wiyan zag dat neda moe raakte en ging water voor haar halen,aangezien de nekasha heeeel lang bezig was!
Nadat de nekasha klaar was,was wiyan aan de beurt daarna rayena en daarna pas de rest van de nichten. Ja wiyan is de zusje he dus die had als eerste er recht op!
Er werden mooie liederen gezongen door de wat oudere vrouwen,maar daarna vond wiyan het genoeg en draaide een cd van Jalal Hamdaoui 'Ya zineb taa zenoebaa!' klonk er uit de boxen.
Iedereen ging los!
Daarna kregen de gasten te eten,en wiyan ging haar zus neda voeren omdat die meskiena geen handen meer had om zichzelf te voeren!
Ewa jah,als bruidje moet je er wat voor over hebben! :grote grijns: 
Neda begon te huilen toen de haar tante's na het eten weer rhenieliederen gingen zingen,samen met haar moeder aan de ene kant en wiyan aan de andere zaten ze te huilen.
Wetend dat neda niet meer thuis zou wonen............






Sorry dames,zal gauw weer verder gaan!

Lees vooral mijn huwelijksdagen!
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=221542

----------


## Ouiidad13

Up
meid wat een leuk verhaal!!
Je hebt egt schrijftalent!!!
Up
Kusjes
XxX-
Ouidad

----------


## miss_kebdania17

n woord PRACHTIG 
XX Rachida

----------


## 888

Ga door. Echt een mooi spannend verhaal.

----------


## salwa xxx

:zwaai:  salaam
heb jou verhaal net volledig geleze.
wajoow zo prachtig  :grote grijns: 
wanneer schrijf je een vervolg??

salwa xxxxx  :zwaai:

----------


## masannoor

ik hoop dat je al die dinges nie uitgestoken hebt!! wa voor een rare wijf zijde gij eigenlijk? zo'n achterlijke verhaal, ik hoop dat ze je op het einde verkrachten of zo... zal je wel leren liefje! tfoe hoe durf jij zo'n verhaal neer te zetten?

----------


## Queeny

> _Geplaatst door masannoor_ 
> *ik hoop dat je al die dinges nie uitgestoken hebt!! wa voor een rare wijf zijde gij eigenlijk? zo'n achterlijke verhaal, ik hoop dat ze je op het einde verkrachten of zo... zal je wel leren liefje! tfoe hoe durf jij zo'n verhaal neer te zetten?*



 :vreemd:  Als je zo'n commentaar hebt, lees je het toch niet als je het zo erg vindt..!! Mensen zeiken echt teveeeeeeel!!  :jammer:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Euhm?? gaat het verhaal nog verder? want vind het echt goed!  :Smilie:  xx

----------


## salwa xxx

wollah wel 
het is wel een tijd gelede dat ze terug heeft geschreve  :huil:   :huil:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

:frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## salwa xxx

ewaaaaaaaa

----------


## liiefje

Salaam oe aleikoem lieve dames,

Als allereerst mijn excuses voor het niets meer laten horen van mezelf.
Zoals velen van jullie nu weten ben ik Al Hamdoullilah gelukkig getrouwd.
En ik kan jullie wel vertellen dat het als getrouwde vrouw veeeeeeel tijd en energie vergt in een huwelijk. Het is niet alleen rozengeur en maneschijn,maar ook koken,afwassen,strijken,het huis en man schoonhouden.  :wow:  En daarnaast heb ik ook nog school!

Ik heb me alleen even aangemeld om te laten weten dat het goed gaat Al Hamdoullilah en dat ik spijtig genoeg het verhaal niet af zal kunnen maken. Ik vind het jammer om tijd te verliezen aan iets waar ik geen Hassanats voor krijg,als jullie me begrijpen!

Ik hoop dat misshcien iemand anders zich vrijwillig opgeeft en zin heeft om het af te maken. Als je interesse hebt,laat het graag weten via PM.

Ik hoop dat ik jullie voldoende genformeerd hebt en ik bedank jullie voor het volgen van mijn verhaal,hihi! InshaAllah verkeren jullie allemaal in goede en gezonde staat,Amien!

Jullie zien me hier ooit nog wel een keertje verschijnen,InshaAllah.

Wa aleikoem oe salaam!

Liiefje. :blauwe kus:

----------


## liiefje

> _Geplaatst door masannoor_ 
> *ik hoop dat je al die dinges nie uitgestoken hebt!! wa voor een rare wijf zijde gij eigenlijk? zo'n achterlijke verhaal, ik hoop dat ze je op het einde verkrachten of zo... zal je wel leren liefje! tfoe hoe durf jij zo'n verhaal neer te zetten?*


StaghfirouAllah,hoe durf je zoiets te wensen voor je medemoslima!
Je typt als een bezetene zonder enige informatie en wetendheid,jij moet eens gauw je mond gaan spoelen!
Hoe durf jij zulke woorden in je vingers/mond durft te nemen,ik zou me diep schamen! Niet dat ik jou een verklaring schuldig ben maar het verhaal heeft niets met mij te maken en ik verzon het gewoon.

Moge Allah(swt) je op het Goede pad leiden! Amien.

Wa aleikoem oe salaam.

Liiefje.

----------


## salwa xxx

aaah ok 
nog VEEEEEEL GELUK MET JE LEVEN en MET JE ECHTGENOOT  :grote grijns: 
en mogen al je wensen uitkome incha allah  :knipoog:   :knipoog:  


salwa xxxxx  :lol:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door liiefje_ 
> *StaghfirouAllah,hoe durf je zoiets te wensen voor je medemoslima!
> Je typt als een bezetene zonder enige informatie en wetendheid,jij moet eens gauw je mond gaan spoelen!
> Hoe durf jij zulke woorden in je vingers/mond durft te nemen,ik zou me diep schamen! Niet dat ik jou een verklaring schuldig ben maar het verhaal heeft niets met mij te maken en ik verzon het gewoon.
> 
> Moge Allah(swt) je op het Goede pad leiden! Amien.
> 
> Wa aleikoem oe salaam.
> 
> Liiefje.*


Gaat ze goed meid.

----------


## hajarrr

Wie heeft het verhaal in een tekstverweker-bestand voor mii??

----------


## Firdous85

> Wie heeft het verhaal in een tekstverweker-bestand voor mii??


zodra je het hebt, stuur het ook naar mij door :grote grijns:

----------


## amal30

he meid wens je al het best let niet op mensen die niet goed nederlands lezen en voor oordelen hebben en zich zelf niet zien en niet weten dat een verhaal een fantasie is , meid ga lekker verder met je leven en het was een hele mooi verhaal mijn compliment voor je succes met je school en veel geluk met je man :duim:

----------


## 888

Laat je niet gek maken meid. Veel succes. Hamdoellah.

----------


## yasmiena

waaneer komt er een vervolgje  :Wink:  ??

----------


## panter0ss

wlh illah trohem dajes allemaaaal  :grote grijns:  maar even terzake nu zit hier een leuke, lieve, schattige serieuse dame tussen uit belgikkkk  :rambo:

----------


## zinatje21

TYPISSZZ MAROKAANSE WIJVEN, als ze aan iets beginnen maken ze het nooit af
ik ga je een tip geven liefje
als je aan iets begint moet je het afmaken.
je had er dus beter nooit aan moeten beginnen.
op waar slaat het verhaal dan op als je het verzint.
heb je niets te doen fso dan verzonnen verhalen te beginne schrijven
echt HOPELOOS is dat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

